# 2010 The hottest year on record



## Chris (Aug 13, 2010)

NOAA: This year warmest on record so far

So far, this has been the hottest year in recorded history.

On Friday, the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration released new data showing that, from January to July, the average global temperature was 58.1 degrees. That was 1.22 degrees over the average from the 20th century, and the hottest since 1880, when reliable records begin.

And, while NOAA experts say global climate change isn't the only reason that 2010 has been so hot--an El Nino event earlier in the year pushed temperatures up--it's still the most important reason.

Post Carbon: NOAA: This year warmest on record so far - David A. Fahrenthold


----------



## syrenn (Aug 13, 2010)

Its not the warmest year on record in CA.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 13, 2010)

Nor in South America.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 13, 2010)

One of the primary predictions of global warming is that the weather swings will be wider and wilder, with an overall warming trend.

There were places in the US that had a very cold winter, that are now having a record summer heat wave. We shall see what the average is for the continents at the end of the year. Right now, we have had a year that is in contention with 1998 for the warmest year on record.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Liberty (Aug 14, 2010)

Years the earth has been around: 6 billion.
Years human beings have been keeping records of temperature: 120
Liberals' tin hat warnings: priceless


----------



## editec (Aug 14, 2010)

Liberty said:


> Years the earth has been around: 6 billion.
> Years human beings have been keeping records of temperature: 120
> Liberals' tin hat warnings: priceless


 

When you long range POV is 6 billion years old?

That will matter.

Until then? Your sense of perspective (and sensitivity to change) ought to be just a tad shorter than that.


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 14, 2010)

> 2010 The hottest year on record



And my tomatoes, peppers, okra, peas, and cucumbers have never been more productive.

I like it, I love it, I want some more of it,


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 14, 2010)

Liberty said:


> Years the earth has been around: 6 billion.
> Years human beings have been keeping records of temperature: 120
> Liberals' tin hat warnings: priceless



Shall we be a bit more accurate when we are throwing numbers around? 4.53 billion years. And in that time, there have been several extinction events caused by rapid natural increases in GHGs. The physics of such events care nothing at all as to whether the increase in GHGs is natural or man caused, the results will be the same.

The science and the scientists are completely clear on this subject. We are creating another great extinction, and while man as a species may survive, the world we know today will be gone forever. That is going to be your legacy, your gift to your descendents.


----------



## editec (Aug 14, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > Years the earth has been around: 6 billion.
> ...


 
Assuming that we have any descendents.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 14, 2010)

Like Lovelock, I am an optimist. The human race is rather resilent. Probably, even in the worse case scenerio, there will be a few hundred million survivors. But the world they will be living in will be a sadly depleted one, with most of the animals we are familiar with gone.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 14, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > Years the earth has been around: 6 billion.
> ...


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 14, 2010)

Oddball said:


> Nor in South America.


Again, as long as some small part of the entire globe is a little bit cold, the deniers will insist there is no warming anywhere.


----------



## westwall (Aug 14, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > Years the earth has been around: 6 billion.
> ...






There is not one single extinction event attributed to global warming.  Even your PETM wiki entry admits that fact.  I have highlighted the relevant sections for the willfully ignorant....that would be you od fraud, Chris, konrad et al.

The PETM is accompanied by a mass extinction of 35-50% of benthic foraminifera (especially in deeper waters) over the course of ~1,000 years - the group suffering more than during the dinosaur-slaying K-T extinction. Contrarily, planktonic foraminifera diversified, and dinoflagellates bloomed. Success was also enjoyed by the mammals, who radiated profusely around this time.

The deep-sea extinctions are difficult to explain, as many were regional in extent (mainly affecting the north Atlantic); this means that we cannot appeal to general hypotheses such as a temperature-related reduction in oxygen availability, or increased corrosiveness due to carbonate-undersaturated deep waters. The only factor which was global in extent was an increase in temperature, and it appears that the majority of the blame must rest upon its shoulders. Regional extinctions in the North Atlantic can be attributed to increased deep-sea anoxia, which could be due to the slowdown of overturning ocean currents,[10] or the release and rapid oxidation of large amounts of methane.[23][verification needed]

In shallower waters, it's undeniable that increased CO2 levels result in a decreased oceanic pH, which has a profound negative effect on corals.[24] Experiments suggest it is also very harmful to calcifying plankton.[25] However, the strong acids used to simulate the natural increase in acidity which would result from elevated CO2 concentrations may have given misleading results, and the most recent evidence is that coccolithophores (E. huxleyi at least) become more, not less, calcified and abundant in acidic waters.[26] Interestingly, no change in the distribution of calcareous nanoplankton such as the coccolithophores can be attributed to acidification during the PETM.[26] Acidification did lead to an abundance of heavily calcified algae[27] and weakly calcified forams.[28]

The increase in mammalian abundance is intriguing. There is no evidence of any increased extinction rate among the terrestrial biota. Increased CO2 levels may have promoted dwarfing[29]  which may (perhaps?) have encouraged speciation. Many major mammalian orders  including the Artiodactyla, horses, and primates  appeared and spread across the globe 13,000 to 22,000 years after the initiation of the PETM.[29]


Paleocene?Eocene Thermal Maximum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## westwall (Aug 14, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Like Lovelock, I am an optimist. The human race is rather resilent. Probably, even in the worse case scenerio, there will be a few hundred million survivors. But the world they will be living in will be a sadly depleted one, with most of the animals we are familiar with gone.





So's the Earth.  The Tahoe basin around the year 1900 was a moonscape.  Every tree had been cut down and fed into the Comstock Lode mines.  It looks pretty damned good now.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 14, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Like Lovelock, I am an optimist. The human race is rather resilent. Probably, even in the worse case scenerio, there will be a few hundred million survivors. But the world they will be living in will be a sadly depleted one, with most of the animals we are familiar with gone.



And species disappearing has nothing to do with the sheer numbers of human beings that are inexorably robbing habitat from said species and everything to do with the earth being a few degrees warmer?


----------



## konradv (Aug 14, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Like Lovelock, I am an optimist. The human race is rather resilent. Probably, even in the worse case scenerio, there will be a few hundred million survivors. But the world they will be living in will be a sadly depleted one, with most of the animals we are familiar with gone.
> ...



Is that any different than you saying it has nothing to do with warming?  It's funny how the deniers will latch on to one aspect of the debate and claim that proves the other side completely wrong and accuse them of ignoring facts, when that's exactly what they do, themselves!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 15, 2010)

konradv said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



That a species is wiped out because the human population has encroached on its habitat certainly is not the same as a species disappearing because of climate.

And I haven't denied anything.  The earth is very slightly warmer than it was a century ago.  I just don't believe that a few degrees difference in temps is a catastrophe.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 15, 2010)

The physics of the situation cares not at all what you believe.

A few degrees warmer means that feedbacks kick in that will make it more than just a few degrees warmer. And many species, already under stress from our population, will find their niche gone. So even as the human population undergoes a rapid diminishment, the other species will be doing the same, many to the point of extinction.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 16, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> The physics of the situation cares not at all what you believe.
> 
> A few degrees warmer means that feedbacks kick in that will make it more than just a few degrees warmer. And many species, already under stress from our population, will find their niche gone. So even as the human population undergoes a rapid diminishment, the other species will be doing the same, many to the point of extinction.



you assume that the human population will rapidly diminish because the temp went up a few degrees?

That's a big assumption.


----------



## konradv (Aug 16, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > The physics of the situation cares not at all what you believe.
> ...



No bigger than assuming it won't!  The problem isn't the few degrees, but the amplification of heat as higher temps lead to more vapor in the atmosphere and then, as we're told every day because water is the major GHG,  MORE HEAT!!!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 16, 2010)

konradv said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



prove how hotter temps will kill off people.

Sea levels might rise but people will move. You cannot prove there will be famine or catastrophe.  For all you know more people will experience longer more temperate growing seasons allowing food to be grown more abundantly in places.

I can just a easily say the more water vapor in the atmosphere will create more clouds and those clouds will reflect a great deal of solar radiation.

So stop the chicken little, we're all going to die shit.  People will survive even though you believe it benefits you to think they won't


----------



## konradv (Aug 16, 2010)

If heat gets extreme, there would be less and less food as desertification sets in.  Tropical diseases and their carrier insects would spread to more of the world.  Increases in storm intensity would make living on the coast more dangerous.  Well there's a few.  Give me time, I'm sure there's more.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 16, 2010)

konradv said:


> If heat gets extreme, there would be less and less food as desertification sets in.  Tropical diseases and their carrier insects would spread to more of the world.  Increases in storm intensity would make living on the coast more dangerous.  Well there's a few.  Give me time, I'm sure there's more.



yawn.  keep screaming chicken little.

People will move from the coasts.  Building methods will improve to better withstand the weather if it get worse.  Pesticides will improve. Cold places that couldn't produce food will make up for places that might get too hot to produce crops.

There's a few for you.


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 16, 2010)

konradv said:


> If heat gets extreme, there would be less and less food as desertification sets in.  Tropical diseases and their carrier insects would spread to more of the world.  Increases in storm intensity would make living on the coast more dangerous.  Well there's a few.  Give me time, I'm sure there's more.




So which is it?  The world becomes a desert, or a steaming tropical jungle?


----------



## boedicca (Aug 16, 2010)

It's the coldest summer since 1955 in Oaklandtown, and in some parts of the Bay Area, the coldest on record.

It's also the coldest summer in Southern CA in 100 years.


----------



## konradv (Aug 16, 2010)

JWBooth said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > If heat gets extreme, there would be less and less food as desertification sets in.  Tropical diseases and their carrier insects would spread to more of the world.  Increases in storm intensity would make living on the coast more dangerous.  Well there's a few.  Give me time, I'm sure there's more.
> ...



Who said this is an "either/or" question?  Another denier trick!  This is what is known in Logic as the Fallacy of the False Choice.  In the cite below it's called the "False Dilemma".

List of fallacies - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 16, 2010)

konradv said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



Hey sparky, just taking your post at face value.

First you state that desertification sets in.  Then you claim tropical insects will spread tropical diseases.  Now I know of no tropical insects that thrive in desert climes.


----------



## konradv (Aug 16, 2010)

JWBooth said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...



Did I say the whole world would be a desert or a jungle?  You're not taking my post a face value, you're SPINNING it.  Here's a suggestion.  You tell me what you think and I'll tell you what I think.  You apparently get yourself into trouble trying to read other people's minds.  Read the posts and leave mind-reading to the professionals.


----------



## westwall (Aug 16, 2010)

konradv said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...






Verifiable history tells us it will be better when its warmer.  Try reading a book.


----------



## westwall (Aug 16, 2010)

konradv said:


> If heat gets extreme, there would be less and less food as desertification sets in.  Tropical diseases and their carrier insects would spread to more of the world.  Increases in storm intensity would make living on the coast more dangerous.  Well there's a few.  Give me time, I'm sure there's more.





Well you can scratch desertification off of your list of "global warming" problems.  Highlighted in blue per usual.

Desertification is the process which turns productive into non- productive desert as a result of poor land-management. Desertification occurs mainly in semi-arid areas (average annual rainfall less than 600 mm) bordering on deserts. In the Sahel, (the semi-arid area south of the Sahara Desert), for example, the desert moved 100 km southwards between 1950 and 1975. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WHAT CAUSES DESERTIFICATION?
* Overgrazing is the major cause of desertification worldwide. Plants of semi-arid areas are adapted to being eaten by sparsely scattered, large, grazing mammals which move in response to the patchy rainfall common to these regions. Early human pastoralists living in semi-arid areas copied this natural system. They moved their small groups of domestic animals in response to food and water availability. Such regular stock movement prevented overgrazing of the fragile plant cover. 

In modern times, the use of fences has prevented domestic and wild animals from moving in response to food availability, and overgrazing has often resulted. However, when used correctly, fencing is a valuable tool of good veld management. 

The use of boreholes and windmills also allows livestock to stay all-year round in areas formerly grazed only during the rains when seasonal pans held water. Where not correctly planned and managed, provision of drinking water has contributed to the massive advance of deserts in recent years as animals gather around waterholes and overgraze the area. 

* Cultivation of marginal lands, i.e lands on which there is a high risk of crop failure and a very low economic return, for example, some parts of South Africa where maize is grown. 

* Destruction of vegetation in arid regions, often for fuelwood. 

* Poor grazing management after accidental burning of semi-arid vegetation.

* Incorrect irrigation practices in arid areas can cause salinization, (the build up of salts in the soil) which can prevent plant growth. 

When the practices described above coincide with drought, the rate of desertification increases dramatically. 

Increasing human population and poverty contribute to desertification as poor people may be forced to overuse their environment in the short term, without the ability to plan for the long term effects of their actions. Where livestock has a social importance beyond food, people might be reluctant to reduce their stock numbers.




Desertification


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 16, 2010)

Do tell. It was much better during the P-T Extinction event? Adrupt climate change will involve inevitable surprises.

Abrupt Climate Change: Inevitable Surprises

40% of the phytoplankton are gone in the ocean. Acidification? Increased temperatures? Pollution? We don't know, but a loss that big at the base of the oceanic food chain is rather significant, to say nothing of the role phytoplankton play in the production of oxygen.

Now we are seeing increased frequencies of precipitation events, as well as more severe and frequent heat waves. Exactly as predicted by the climatologists.

What we have here are a few ignroramouses on an internet board trying to demonstrate that they know more than the scientists, and proving their incredible ignorance of science.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 16, 2010)

*American Geophysical Union*

Impact of desertification and global warming on soil carbon in northern China

Impact of desertification and global warming on soil carbon in northern China

Impact of desertification and global warming on soil carbon in northern China
Feng Qi

Cold and Arid Regions Environmental and Engineering Research Institute, Chinese Academy of Sciences, Lanzhou, China

Liu Wei

Cold and Arid Regions Environmental and Engineering Research Institute, Chinese Academy of Sciences, Lanzhou, China

Liu Yansui

Institute of Geographic Sciences and Natural Resources Research, Beijing, China.

Z. Yanwu

Cold and Arid Regions Environmental and Engineering Research Institute, Chinese Academy of Sciences, Lanzhou, China

S. Yonghong

Cold and Arid Regions Environmental and Engineering Research Institute, Chinese Academy of Sciences, Lanzhou, China

While the global rise in mean day/night and seasonal air temperatures (ATE) of recent decades is well documented, its influence on levels of soil-sequestered organic carbon, and on emission rates of CO2 and other greenhouse gases emanating therefrom, is only beginning to garner serious attention. This has resulted in a limited but growing understanding, particularly in the context of the lands of the Chinese subcontinent, of the mechanisms underlying such emissions. Some 340 soil samples from 12 different sandy land regions in China were analyzed for soil organic carbon (SOC) content. Stepwise regression identified correlations between SOC and a number of climatic factors measured at the sampling sites: winter, summer, nighttime and daytime ATE, and precipitation. In desertified lands, net SOC losses showed a direct correlation with precipitation but no significant relationship with mean ATE. However, in northwest and northeast China, decreases in SOC were linked to rises in day/night and seasonal ATE, while in north central China they were linked to a rise in mean ATE. Between 1900 and 1998, mean ATE in the northwest, northeast, and north central regions rose by 0.14E, 0.28E, and 0.15E decade&#8722;1, respectively. Meanwhile, precipitation dropped by 25 mm decade&#8722;1 across these regions. In this study, day/night and seasonal ATE showed differing levels of significance with respect to their linear relationships with SOC content. Driven by rises in day/night and seasonal ATE, long-term alterations to global ecosystemic processes, particularly the carbon cycle, may quantitatively and qualitatively alter the flora of desertified ecosystems. Our study suggests that, over the last 40 years, anthropogenic factors, precipitation, and rises in ATE (particularly nighttime and winter) have contributed 47%, 26%, and 20%, respectively, of greenhouse gas emissions from SOC. It is apparent that for China's desertified lands, human activity is the primary causative factor in the release of SOC-derived greenhouse gases to the atmosphere, while geography and climatic extremes individually play a lesser role.


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2010)

National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) released their monthly report on global climate. The findings show that July 2010 was the 2nd warmest July on record, second only to July of 1998.Also from the period of January through July had the warmest average ever recorded. NOAA also found that the global sea surface temperatures were the fifth warmest on record for the month of July and for the period of January through July 2010 it was the 2nd warmest period, the warmest was recorded in 1998. July was the 305th consecutive month with a global temperature above the 20th century average. 

Global temperatures warmest on record. - National NOAA Headlines | Examiner.com


----------



## westwall (Aug 18, 2010)

Chris said:


> National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) released their monthly report on global climate. The findings show that July 2010 was the 2nd warmest July on record, second only to July of 1998.Also from the period of January through July had the warmest average ever recorded. NOAA also found that the global sea surface temperatures were the fifth warmest on record for the month of July and for the period of January through July 2010 it was the 2nd warmest period, the warmest was recorded in 1998. July was the 305th consecutive month with a global temperature above the 20th century average.
> 
> Global temperatures warmest on record. - National NOAA Headlines | Examiner.com






NOAA Has lost whatever credibility they had with this fiasco.  Try finding a more honest and accurate source 'cause they suck!

Top Climate Scientists Speak out on the Satellitegate Scandal


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 18, 2010)

westwall said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) released their monthly report on global climate. The findings show that July 2010 was the 2nd warmest July on record, second only to July of 1998.Also from the period of January through July had the warmest average ever recorded. NOAA also found that the global sea surface temperatures were the fifth warmest on record for the month of July and for the period of January through July 2010 it was the 2nd warmest period, the warmest was recorded in 1998. July was the 305th consecutive month with a global temperature above the 20th century average.
> ...


Christy and Spencer, the two frauds who got caught deliberately using the opposite sign to correct for diurnal satellite drift, are only credible to other frauds. 
Of course, being frauds makes them "top climate scientists" to deniers. 
Try finding a more honest and accurate source 'cause they suck!


----------



## westwall (Aug 18, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...






Well gee ed, are the satellites accurate or not?  600 degrees seems to me to be a pretty fantastic reading don't you?  It would certainly bring new meaning to global warming now wouldn't it


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 18, 2010)

westwall said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


When Christy and Spencer were cooking the UAH satellite data to show global cooling since 1998, deniers said that satellite data was the ONLY accurate data. Now that they can no longer cook the data, all of a sudden satellite data must be discredited.

Try finding a more honest and accurate source 'cause they suck!


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2010)

In Texas...

Houston will likely record its highest ever monthly temperature this August. 

Through Thursday the city&#8217;s average temperature of 88.3 degrees this month is nearly a full degree above the hottest months on record &#8212; July 1980 and August 1962 &#8212; which each reached 87.5 degrees. 

&#8220;At this point I&#8217;m fairly confident that this August is going to be the warmest month of all time,&#8221; said Chuck Roeseler, a senior forecaster with the Houston/Galveston office of the National Weather Service. 

Although temperatures may moderate by the middle of next week, this weekend should be brutally hot. 

Daytime highs will crest near 100 degrees as a high-pressure system keeps the mercury up. Overnight lows are likely to remain near 80 degrees. 

It is this inability of temperatures to cool down overnight that has led to this month&#8217;s record warmth. 

Prior to this summer, just once in the city&#8217;s 110-plus years of records had a daily minimum temperature ever bottomed out at 83 degrees in August. 

Mercury nears a record in Houston's brutal heat | Houston & Texas News | Chron.com - Houston Chronicle


----------



## westwall (Aug 20, 2010)

Chris said:


> In Texas...
> 
> Houston will likely record its highest ever monthly temperature this August.
> 
> ...





Houston Huh?  So far it's the first summer since 1997 that Houston HASN'T HIT 100 DEGREES.  You might want to check your hysteria a little closer next time there little one.

Not as hot as you thought: Temps yet to reach 100 | Houston & Texas News | Chron.com - Houston Chronicle


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2010)

If it seems like air conditioners have been cranking much more than usual the past few months and people have been sweating more outside, there&#8217;s a simple explanation: This summer officially went down as the hottest on record in New Jersey.

With the mercury first hitting 90 degrees on April 7, not a month has passed in which the Garden State hasn&#8217;t reached or topped that steamy temperature at least once, said David Robinson, the state climatologist at Rutgers University.

"We&#8217;ve really been baking in summers in New Jersey, and never more so than this summer,&#8217;&#8217; Robinson said.

Hurricane Earl is expected to bring relief to hottest N.J. summer on record | NJ.com


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 2, 2010)

westwall said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) released their monthly report on global climate. The findings show that July 2010 was the 2nd warmest July on record, second only to July of 1998.Also from the period of January through July had the warmest average ever recorded. NOAA also found that the global sea surface temperatures were the fifth warmest on record for the month of July and for the period of January through July 2010 it was the 2nd warmest period, the warmest was recorded in 1998. July was the 305th consecutive month with a global temperature above the 20th century average.
> ...



Canada Free Press

Why don't you just quote from the Weekly Globe, it is probably more accurate. 

And you dare to try to pass yourself off as a scientist, let alone a geologist


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 2, 2010)

westwall said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > In Texas...
> ...



*You might want to check what you post before you lie about it, Walleyes. And, yes, once again I am pointing out that you are a liar. For here is the first few sentences of the article that you posted;*

Not as hot as you thought: Temps yet to reach 100 | Houston & Texas News | Chron.com - Houston Chronicle

Houston has been oh-so-close to triple digits this summer, hitting 99 degrees on four separate days.

Although it could do so this weekend, the official thermometer at George Bush Intercontinental has not yet tickled 100 degrees.

If Houston can continue to dance just under the century mark for a few more weeks, it will pass as the first summer in more than a decade without a 100-degree day.

That would be especially surprising given that August has been a real scorcher.

With an average temperature of 88.1 degrees, this month currently is on pace to be the warmest August on record in Houston.

Although the city hasn't had a summer without a 100-degree day since 1997, it wasn't always this way.

From the 1890s through the 1990s, Houston typically had five years each decade when the maximum temperature never broke triple digits.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 2, 2010)

*From the same article;*

Not as hot as you thought: Temps yet to reach 100 | Houston & Texas News | Chron.com - Houston Chronicle

"I'd say urbanization has had a minor effect, maybe a degree or two on the hottest days," he said. "Likewise, Texas temperatures are overall warmer than they were for most of the previous century, contributing another degree or two on most days. Weather randomness also contributes to streaks such as this. So I'd apportion the blame equally among local urbanization, global warming and random luck."


----------



## 007 (Sep 2, 2010)

westwall said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Like Lovelock, I am an optimist. The human race is rather resilent. Probably, even in the worse case scenerio, there will be a few hundred million survivors. But the world they will be living in will be a sadly depleted one, with most of the animals we are familiar with gone.
> ...



Sure does... I took this pic in 2005...







I know Wisconsin has been hot. DAMN hot. Hottest I can recall in fact. When you're sitting here listening to the news and the weather man says it was 90 degrees, and the average for around here this time of year is 76, and it's been like that all summer, something is going on.


----------



## westwall (Sep 2, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...






Yeah it's called weather.  Just imagine you were a cat.  A cat lives for between 15 and 20 years.  So if you were a cat watching you grow up you would see the 3 years of toddlerdome, the next five years of beginning to learn, and if you were lucky the next 12 years of you becoming an adult and finally making your own way in the world.  But you as a cat would pass away before ever seeing what sort of life you lived, what sort of family you raised, what impact you had on the world.  

Now think about this.  To the world we're not even cats.  We're not even fruitflys (who live 24 hours or so), we are around for such a vanishingly short time that we have no reference for how slowly the planet lives and breathes.  Events that occured 1000 years ago are only now being felt today.  Some cycles are even longer.  

That is the point that I am making.


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2010)

It's like the hottest summer ever, right?

A preliminary climate report released late Wednesday by the National Weather Service in Sterling, Va., confirms that notion.

Meteorological summer 2010, from June 1 through Aug. 31, will indeed go down in the record book with hottest average temperature on record.

Hottest summer ever!  Region (www.HometownAnnapolis.com - The Capital)


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2010)

MANHATTAN &#8212; It wasn't your imagination &#8212; this summer was the hottest ever.

June, July and August, and their record-breaking, triple-digit heat waves, will go down in the books as the hottest summer on record for New York City, according to the National Weather Service.

It Felt Like the Hottest Summer Ever in Manhattan â Because it Was - DNAinfo.com


----------



## westwall (Sep 2, 2010)

No it wasn't the hottest summer ever.  In some places it was certainly hot but interestingly enough it was cooler in more areas than it was hot.  Also when you take out the false satellite data it was actually fairly cool overall.  Then add in the fact that the only weather stations the alarmists chose to use are the ones with the highest levels of urban heat island effect and no it wasn't all that hot.

But then why tell the truth?  You don't get your funding when you tell the truth!

It's all good though!  The CCX is pretty much defunct.  All of the GW horsecrap will just be a bad memory in a few months.


----------



## IanC (Sep 2, 2010)

> No it wasn't the hottest summer ever. In some places it was certainly hot but interestingly enough it was cooler in more areas than it was hot. Also when you take out the false satellite data it was actually fairly cool overall. Then add in the fact that the only weather stations the alarmists chose to use are the ones with the highest levels of urban heat island effect and no it wasn't all that hot.



I saw one graph that seemed to show that it was the _rural_ stations that were 'corrected' upwards and the urban ones seemed to show no change after being corrected. just another case of 'settled science' that seems to stink to high heaven.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 2, 2010)

IanC said:


> > No it wasn't the hottest summer ever. In some places it was certainly hot but interestingly enough it was cooler in more areas than it was hot. Also when you take out the false satellite data it was actually fairly cool overall. Then add in the fact that the only weather stations the alarmists chose to use are the ones with the highest levels of urban heat island effect and no it wasn't all that hot.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw one graph that seemed to show that it was the _rural_ stations that were 'corrected' upwards and the urban ones seemed to show no change after being corrected. just another case of 'settled science' that seems to stink to high heaven.



Ian, if you are going to accuse people of fraud, then link your sources.


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2010)

(WLTX) - The hottest months of the year are finally at an end and it's official - 2010 was the hottest summer ever for Columbia.

This summer was so extraordinary, one could easily write a small book on the summer of 2010. But, in an effort to save time (and boredom), we'll hit the highlights of this summer instead...

We all realize that this summer was a hot one, but it's hard to put in perspective how impressive this season really was. When compared to the other top 10 warmest summers, 1.27 degrees doesn't seem like much. But, in the statistical world of meteorology, this is huge. Breaking a record that spans 92 days by even 1/2 a degree would be significant, let alone what was accomplished this season. Mathematically, we can say that we have officially crushed the record. 

It's Official: Summer 2010 Hottest on Record in Columbia, SC wltx.com | Columbia, SC News, Weather and Sports |


----------



## IanC (Sep 2, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > > No it wasn't the hottest summer ever. In some places it was certainly hot but interestingly enough it was cooler in more areas than it was hot. Also when you take out the false satellite data it was actually fairly cool overall. Then add in the fact that the only weather stations the alarmists chose to use are the ones with the highest levels of urban heat island effect and no it wasn't all that hot.
> ...



Sorry Old Rocks, here you go

Station Set
 oC/Century, 11-Year Average Based on the Use of

Raw Data
 Adjusted Data

Rural (48)
 0.11
 0.58

Urban (48)
 0.72
 0.72

Rural + Urban (96)
 0.47
 0.65



The values in the table highlight four important considerations:


1) The rate of increase for rural locations, based on as-measured (raw) values, is small 
(if not, in effect, zero) at 0.11 oC/century.  


2) There is definitely a UHIE in that the urban raw data has a rate of increase of 0.72oC/century. This tells us that man has caused warming in urban locations. This finding should not surprise anyone. On the other hand, because the rural value is 15% of the urban value, the UHIE has not caused warming in the rural locations, and it certainly has not caused a global sense of warming other than the aspect that the urban location values when averaged with the rural values produce an average increase which is larger than that of the rural alone.  


3) The rural + urban value for the adjusted data, 0.65oC/century, is still less than the 0.69oC/century published by the NCDC. Thus, likely, there are more urban than rural sites used by the NCDC.  


4) And this is the "Temperaturegate" aspect: The NCDC's massaging -- they call it "adjusting" -- has resulted in an increase in the rural values, from a raw value of 0.11oC/century to an adjusted value of 0.58oC/century, and no change in the urban values. That is, the NCDC's treatment has forced the rural value to look more like that of the urban. This is the exact opposite of any rational consideration, given the growth of the sizes of and activities within urban locations, unless deception is the goal.
American Thinker: A Pending American Temperaturegate


EDIT: Wow! I followed links back and forth from the original article and found out a lot about Jones and his odd computations about Russian temps. His 1990 study showing that Urban Heat Island effect is negligible doesn't seem to match up with his later work that shows a large warming for Russia. Things that make you go hmmmm......
Do you want the links for those too, Old Rocks?


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2010)

Sweat doesn't lie: Officially, this was the hottest summer ever in Philadelphia, and it wasn't even close.

The average daily high this summer, 88.7, was the highest ever.

Tenacity of summer's heat blisters the record | Philadelphia Inquirer | 09/01/2010


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2010)

Nature vented a hellacious summer on the Treasure Coast.

The area set an all-time three-month heat record: averaging 83.1 degrees, including nighttime temperatures, from June through August.

On the official record &#8220;thermometer,&#8221; the mercury edged out the prior record, set in 1998, by 0.4 degrees, according to the National Weather Service in Melbourne.

But that was enough.

The figures are for the federal agency&#8217;s weather station in Vero Beach. The Weather Service doesn&#8217;t make historical comparisons of temperature records for the other Treasure Coast counties. Indian River County&#8217;s temperatures are considered typical of what happens in the other two because of its proximity. 

This summer&#8217;s high and low temperatures each were the second hottest on record: 91.4 degrees during the day and 74.8 degrees at night. The combination was the highest ever, based on records dating to 1942.

Summer heat breaks records on Treasure Coast  TCPalm.com


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 3, 2010)

IanC said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...


Let's see, one cherry picked urban and one cherry picked rural station overrides all other ground stations combined. BRILLIANT

One question, how do you deniers explain the fact that the ground station data matches almost exactly the satellite data collected by deniers Spencer and Christy at UAH???? There is no UHIE in space so that excuse does not cut it with satellites and Christy and Spencer are not going to fudge the numbers in favor of global warming especially since they got caught fudging the numbers AGAINST global warming!!!!


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 3, 2010)

IanC said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...



If they are from the American Thinker, no. That is not a serious publication. On the par with the Weekly Globe. In it, politics are far more important than reality. Now if you wish to present some articles from Science, Nature, Journal of Geophysics, ect. then I will be quite willing to read your links. 

Ian, scientists examine evidence and draw conclusions from that evidence. Those conclusions are not always correct, and there is as much glory in science for showing where the logic went wrong from the evidence to the conclusion as there is for the original conclusion. Were the evidence for AGW as shaky as the political writers claim, the young turks in the scientific community would have already exposed that.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

edthecynic said- 





> One question, how do you deniers explain the fact that the ground station data matches almost exactly the satellite data collected by deniers Spencer and Christy at UAH???? There is no UHIE in space so that excuse does not cut it with satellites and Christy and Spencer are not going to fudge the numbers in favor of global warming especially since they got caught fudging the numbers AGAINST global warming!!!!



what makes you think the satellite data is accurate, or even precise? between bad instruments, bad programming, bad 'corrections', bad calibrations, and even bad satellites why would you place great faith in them? If the land stations are as close to the satellites as you say then that is yet another reason to be suspicious. With all the problems both land and satellite temperature readings have had for decades I think the growing public skepticism is warranted.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 3, 2010)

The satellite data and the ground weather stations show a very good corelation worldwide. In spite of the fact that several differant agencies from several differant nations are involves. 

I trust the data from the ground stations and the satellites far more than I do the conclusions of the politically driven people at American Thinker.


----------



## westwall (Sep 3, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> The satellite data and the ground weather stations show a very good corelation worldwide. In spite of the fact that several differant agencies from several differant nations are involves.
> 
> I trust the data from the ground stations and the satellites far more than I do the conclusions of the politically driven people at American Thinker.






So, exactly what planet do you live on?  The entire fleet of NOAA satellites was reading higher temps than were actually happening.  One of which was a 600 degree reading in the arctic!  There are even rumours floating around that they will be sued for providing fraudulent data....or don't you read the newspapers?


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 3, 2010)

IanC said:


> edthecynic said-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it! 

Back when Christy and Spencer were cooking the satellite data to contradict global warming by using the opposite sign to correct for diurnal satellite drift, deniers said their UAH satellite data was the ONLY accurate data. Now that they can't use the opposite sign any more, suddenly no satellite data is accurate any more.

Apparently satellite data is accurate beyond question when it goes against global warming but absolutely worthless when the same data supports global warming. A deniers catch 22.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> The satellite data and the ground weather stations show a very good corelation worldwide. In spite of the fact that several differant agencies from several differant nations are involves.
> 
> I trust the data from the ground stations and the satellites far more than I do the conclusions of the politically driven people at American Thinker.



This is very interesting ground we are treading on. If I understand you correctly you are saying that a study that is quoted in a partisan magazine is no longer worthy of consideration? You linked several derivative stories to the global vegetation study in _Science_. So if I say that those magazines or newspapers were partisan liberally driven hacks then no one should read or consider the story? poppycock!

I find it unbelievable that you are so closeminded. IDEAS STAND ON THEIR OWN, it does not matter who says them but whether they have truth in them.


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2010)

TAMPA - Even for Floridians accustomed to summers of brutal and relentless heat, this has been a summer like few in the Tampa Bay area have seen.

Statistics prove it.

This year produced the hottest May through August ever recorded at a number of locations, including Tampa.

Until this year, the hottest stretch of those four months in Tampa was 1998.

It also was the hottest May through August for St. Petersburg, Lakeland, Inverness and tied for hottest in Sarasota. It was the second hottest in Brooksville.

Statistics show Bay area's summer is a sizzler


----------



## westwall (Sep 4, 2010)

Chris said:


> TAMPA - Even for Floridians accustomed to summers of brutal and relentless heat, this has been a summer like few in the Tampa Bay area have seen.
> 
> Statistics prove it.
> 
> ...






How about posting the whole article there Chris.....  I've highlighted a couple of passages for you in case you missed them....like the passage where it says they won't equal the temp averaged in 1941, and they will tie for the record with FOUR other dates including 1951  OOOOPPSS, guess it's not such a big deal after all.


  By NEIL JOHNSON

njohnson@tampatrib.com

Published: September 4, 2010

TAMPA - Even for Floridians accustomed to summers of brutal and relentless heat, this has been a summer like few in the Tampa Bay area have seen.

Statistics prove it.

This year produced the hottest May through August ever recorded at a number of locations, including Tampa.

Until this year, the hottest stretch of those four months in Tampa was 1998.

It also was the hottest May through August for St. Petersburg, Lakeland, Inverness and tied for hottest in Sarasota. It was the second hottest in Brooksville.

And August's average temperature of 84.4 degrees looks like it will end up tied with 1951 for the fourth-hottest August in Tampa since records started in 1890. The warmest August in Tampa was 1941 at 85.1 degrees.

That follows the fourth-hottest May, second-hottest June and third-hottest July on record in Tampa.

Tampa wasn't alone in the sauna.

August was among the top 10 hottest Augusts in Lakeland, St. Petersburg and Sarasota, and looks to be the hottest August on record for Inverness.

The heat was unrelenting. The average temperature in Tampa was higher than normal for 24 days in August, according to National Weather Service records.

Meteorologists point to a dome of high pressure that hunkered over not just Florida, but the entire Southeast since before summer started and stubbornly remained in place.

Not as many clouds form to provide shade from the pounding afternoon sun. Air sinks under high pressure and grows warmer as it descends. The lack of clouds translates into fewer cooling afternoon thunderstorms.

Normally the high pressure shifts more to the north as summer drags on, but it stayed in place this year.

Mornings when low temperatures stayed in the high 70s or even low 80s also contributed.

Warm starts to the morning make it easier for temperatures to rise into the middle or even high 90s by afternoon instead of staying in the low 90s where they're supposed to be.

The weather service tracks monthly records by averaging each day's highs and lows, so warmer mornings also drive up the average.

There may be a bit of relief in the next few days, even if only temporarily.

Some dry air is filtering over the state, bringing a slight drop to humidity levels. Daytime temperatures over the next few days should hover in the low 90s, where they are supposed to be at this time of year.

But the biggest change could be in the mornings when the lows might drop to the lower 70s and even high 60s in counties away from the coast.

Reporter Neil Johnson can be reached at (813) 259-7731.


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2010)

The hottest summer in recorded history in Muskegon brought sizzling business to the area's tourism industry after a year when the economy and poor weather dampened the summer fun in 2009.

Sizzling summer brings big dollars to Muskegon, West Michigan area | MLive.com


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 4, 2010)

IanC said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > The satellite data and the ground weather stations show a very good corelation worldwide. In spite of the fact that several differant agencies from several differant nations are involves.
> ...



OK, ideas stand on their own. So what does the American Thinker present to counter the fact that CO2 absorbs IF in certain bands? After all, the work of Tyndall and the physicists that have come after him since 1858, can be challenged by anyone that has the good evidence. But you publish such evidence in a science journal. While the evidence might be correct, publishing it in a political journal, is hardly connecting with scientists.

Now Dr. Roy Spencer does not think that the feedback effects of global warming are nearly as serious as Dr. James Hansen believes they are. So he has written, and had accepted, an article concerning that subject in the Journal of Geophysical Research. A peer reviewed scientific journal. And has gotten considerable response to his article. That is how science is done. 

You do not publish serious scientific papers in political journals. Just as one would not expect to see an article on political subjects in a scientific journal.

On the Debunking of Spencer&#8217;s Feedback Ideas: An Appeal to Physical Scientists Everywhere  Roy Spencer, Ph. D.


----------



## IanC (Sep 5, 2010)

Old Rocks-  perhaps I have given you too much credit intellectually. Did you think that _American Thinker_ was the publisher of Long's study? Or just a news outlet running a story on it?

Here is the pdf  for Long.  http://scienceandpublicpolicy.org/images/stories/papers/originals/Rate_of_Temp_Change_Raw_and_Adjusted_NCDC_Data.pdf

As far as ideas only being considered worthy if they are published in a peer reviewed journal....well you haven't been keeping up on climate science for the last decade, or reading the leaked emails from climategate. Peer review has been corrupted to a large extent for climate science.


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2010)

The mercury on Sunday soared to a temple-scorching 39.9 degrees (104 F) in Kyotanabe, Kyoto Prefecture, resetting the record for highest temperature this summer, the Meteorological Agency said.

It was also the highest temperature ever recorded in the month of September. The previous record, 39.7, was logged in Kumagaya, Saitama Prefecture, on Sept. 2, 2000, the agency said.

Kyoto bakes as thermometer climbs to 39.9 | The Japan Times Online


----------



## elvis (Sep 5, 2010)

yawn.


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2010)

This summer is definitely one for the record books: It will go down as the hottest in 107 years, when the first temperatures in Henderson County were recorded.

The average temperature for June, July and August was 75.4 degrees, recorded at the Asheville Regional Airport in Fletcher, said Doug Outlaw, a meteorologist for the National Weather Service in Greer. That average temperature tops the National Weather Service&#8217;s records that date back to 1903.

Summer breaks record for hottest in 107 years | BlueRidgeNow.com


----------



## elvis (Sep 5, 2010)

double yawn.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 7, 2010)

IanC said:


> Old Rocks-  perhaps I have given you too much credit intellectually. Did you think that _American Thinker_ was the publisher of Long's study? Or just a news outlet running a story on it?
> 
> Here is the pdf  for Long.  http://scienceandpublicpolicy.org/images/stories/papers/originals/Rate_of_Temp_Change_Raw_and_Adjusted_NCDC_Data.pdf
> 
> As far as ideas only being considered worthy if they are published in a peer reviewed journal....well you haven't been keeping up on climate science for the last decade, or reading the leaked emails from climategate. Peer review has been corrupted to a large extent for climate science.



Smart enough to look at the page that points out the source of the article. Which is the Science and Public Policy Institute. Another Conservative bullshit site. Not a peer reviewed article at all. 

Science and Public Policy Institute - SourceWatch

Origin of SPPI
The initial media release of the Institute appears to have been issued on June 1, 2007. The release -- supporting the statements made by the then NASA Administrator Michael Griffin questioning global warming -- also listed Harriette Johnson from the Chicago-based think thank, the Heartland Institute as a media contact.[4]

From mid-July 2007 SPPI began publishing SPPI eWire, which is identical in content style to CSPP's Climate Weekly, Climate and Environment Weekly and Climate and Environment Review.[5] (SPPI is in the same building as CSPP, though in different offices - SPPI at Suite 299).[6] and CPPR at Suite 2100.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 7, 2010)

*From his conclusions, I would have to assume it is just the 'urban' glaciers then that are melting.*


http://scienceandpublicpolicy.org/i...of_Temp_Change_Raw_and_Adjusted_NCDC_Data.pdf

SUMMARY
Both raw and adjusted data from the NCDC has been examined for a selected Contiguous U. S. set of rural and urban stations, 48 each or one per State. The raw data provides 0.13 and 0.79 oC/century temperature increase for the rural and urban environments. The adjusted data provides 0.64 and 0.77 oC/century respectively. The rates for the raw data appear to correspond to the historical change of rural and urban U. S. populations and indicate warming is due to urban warming. Comparison of the adjusted data for the rural set to that of the raw data shows a systematic treatment that causes the rural adjusted set&#8217;s temperature rate of increase to be 5-fold more than that of the raw data. The adjusted urban data set&#8217;s and raw urban data set&#8217;s rates of temperature increase are the same. This suggests the consequence of the NCDC&#8217;s protocol for adjusting the data is to cause historical data to take on the time-line characteristics of urban data. The consequence intended or not, is to report a false rate of temperature increase for the Contiguous U. S.


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2010)

Denver is sweltering in September, at least for the last two consecutive record-setting days.

The mercury hit 93 degrees at 1:38 p.m., at Denver International Airport, toppling a record-setting 92-degree mark for this date that had stood in Denver since 1956, said Kyle Fredin, a National Weather Service spokesman.

On Sunday Denver's high temperature of 96 degrees crushed the previous mark for Sept. 19 &#8212; 93 degrees &#8212; set in 1980.

Another heat record falls in Denver - The Denver Post


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2010)

After a record-breaking weekend, above normal temperatures are expected continue today. Today's high in Phoenix will be 106, breaking the record of 105 in 2005. Expect a few clouds from time to time, otherwise, mostly sunny skies. A light breeze can also be expected, with winds gusting near 15 mph at times. 

Arizona Weather: Record HEAT continues


----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2010)

Chris said:


> After a record-breaking weekend, above normal temperatures are expected continue today. Today's high in Phoenix will be 106, breaking the record of 105 in 2005. Expect a few clouds from time to time, otherwise, mostly sunny skies. A light breeze can also be expected, with winds gusting near 15 mph at times.
> 
> Arizona Weather: Record HEAT continues






Snow in Russia allready...
Rutgers University Climate Lab :: Global Snow Lab

Fourth snowiest on record

http://climate.rutgers.edu/snowcover/files/moncov.nhland.txt

Record Snow in New Zealand

Snow from storm collapses stadium, continues to cause havoc | NATIONAL News

Snow is a month early in the Himalayas

Snowfall in Garhwal Himalayas nearly a month ahead of schedule - The Economic Times

Oh yeah that Arizona temperature is ONE weather station surrounded by tarmac at yet another airport.  WUWT has a very nice little essay on it if you care to learn something about how the numbers are falsified.  Of course trolls don't care to learn anything so expect the usual yapping about how Watt is an idiot or some such.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's why it was the hottest year


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Here's why it was the hottest year



I think all sports reporters should look like Ines.

Beats the hell out of Tony Kornheiser.


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2010)

This month the crew has been putting those practices into use as Shreveport experiences near-record heat and a drop in its normal monthly rainfall. The dry weather conditions also have prompted burn bans in Bossier, Caddo, DeSoto and Webster parishes.

There have been many days this month when the temperature has come close to the record temperature for that day, said Matthew Duplantis, a meteorologist with the National Weather Service in Shreveport.

"We were sitting close on most days to reaching those records," he said. The high in Shreveport on Sept. 18 was one degree shy of the record high of 101.

Area battles near record heat, drop in rainfall | shreveporttimes.com | Shreveport Times


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2010)

MEMPHIS, Tenn. (AP) - Memphis saw record triple digit temperatures on Monday.

The Commercial Appeal reports the temperature registered 100 at 3:56 p.m. at the Memphis International Airport. The previous record for the date was 98 degrees in 2005.

And record temperatures are predicted to continue through most of the week.

Memphis sees record temperatures Monday - WRCBtv.com | Chattanooga News, Weather & Sports


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2010)

Average high temperatures this time of year across much of the state are suppose to be in the upper 80s to around 90 degrees but high temperatures have been averaging in the mid and upper 90s to around 100 degrees for the last 3-4 days, with a much drier air mass in place.

The city of Greenwood is one location that has experienced some of the hottest weather over the past several days with 4 consecutive days of record breaking temperatures with a high of 98 degrees on Friday, 99 degrees on Saturday and 100 degrees on Sunday and Monday. 

Other locations that have tied or broken at least one daily record high temperature over the last several days include Tupelo, Philadelphia, Carthage, Cleveland, Independence, Rolling Fork, Stoneville, Hickory Flat, Tunica, Hattiesburg, Columbus, Yazoo City and Vicksburg.

Record-breaking heat: over 2 dozen record high temperatures tied or broken - Jackson Weather | Examiner.com


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 22, 2010)

Hmmm.....  Records being established for warm and cold, often only days apart in the same spot.

*One of the primary predictions of global warming is that there will be wider and wilder swings in the weather, with an overall warming trend.*

Record high temperatures versus record lows


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 22, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Here's why it was the hottest year



Now Frank, we have always known which head you think with


----------



## westwall (Sep 22, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Hmmm.....  Records being established for warm and cold, often only days apart in the same spot.
> 
> *One of the primary predictions of global warming is that there will be wider and wilder swings in the weather, with an overall warming trend.*
> 
> Record high temperatures versus record lows







Uhhh olfraud, record temps derived by data manipulation.....aren't.  And let's see here "an overall warming trend"????.......

http://www.pas.rochester.edu/~douglass/papers/KD_InPress_final.pdf 

These guys say nope!

A recently published estimate of Earth&#8217;s global warming trend is 0.63 ± 0.28 W/m2, as calculated from ocean heat content
anomaly data spanning 1993&#8211;2008. This value is not representative of the recent (2003&#8211;2008) warming/cooling
rate because of a &#8220;flattening&#8221; that occurred around 2001&#8211;2002. Using only 2003&#8211;2008 data from Argo floats, we find
by four different algorithms that the recent trend ranges from &#8211;0.010 to &#8211;0.160 W/m2 with a typical error bar of ±0.2
W/m2. These results fail to support the existence of a frequently-cited large positive computed radiative imbalance.


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2010)

Of all 513 weather stations east of the Mississippi River, 40 percent reported to the council their hottest average nighttime low temperatures on record and more than 80 percent reported average nighttime low temperatures among their five hottest on record this past summer.

Record nighttime temperatures reportedly were set at weather stations in 37 states, including Pennsylvania.

"The long hot summer of 2010 follows the hottest decade on record, and more record high temperatures can be expected in the future as heat-trapping pollution continues to build-up in our atmosphere," Lashof said.

Summer 2010: Record heat also evident at night - SunGazette.com | News, Sports, Jobs, Community Information - Williamsport-Sun Gazette


----------



## westwall (Sep 22, 2010)

Chris said:


> Of all 513 weather stations east of the Mississippi River, 40 percent reported to the council their hottest average nighttime low temperatures on record and more than 80 percent reported average nighttime low temperatures among their five hottest on record this past summer.
> 
> Record nighttime temperatures reportedly were set at weather stations in 37 states, including Pennsylvania.
> 
> ...






Wow, fancy that, it was hot in the south.  However it wasn't hot in the deserts of California.

Who knew?
Southern California's summer to end with a chill: It was the coldest in decades | L.A. NOW | Los Angeles Times


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 22, 2010)

westwall said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm.....  Records being established for warm and cold, often only days apart in the same spot.
> ...



*Good article. Thank you.

Seems that there is some disagreement among the physicists on how to interpret the data.
*

Records reveal robust ocean warming - physicsworld.com

'Consistent' with global warming
After gaining an understanding of the sources of uncertainty in each OHCA curve, the team was able to combine the data to obtain a curve that is more representative of global ocean temperature than its constituents. It reveals that the oceans have warmed at a rate of about 0.64 ± 0.11 W/m2 over the past 16 years. According to Kevin Trenberth of the National Center for Atmospheric Research in Colorado, this is "reasonably consistent with expectations from other indications of global warming". 

However, the re-analysis sheds little light on why ocean temperatures appear to have remained steady since about 2004. This is at odds with satellite measurements, which suggest the Earth has continued to heat up over the past six years, leading to questions over where the "missing heat" has gone. 

Indeed, Stefan Rahmstorf, a climate scientist at Potsdam University near Berlin, says that the new study does solve this problem. "The accuracy of measurements is still not sufficient to close the energy budget particularly for short-term variations, in other words, over a few years, as associated with El Niño".


----------



## CountofTuscany (Sep 23, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Its not the warmest year on record in CA.


It was the hottest year on record in specific locations and thos are the ones they focus on. In many areas it was significantly cooler, those get ignored.


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2010)

Metro Detroit may see a record high temperature for today's date as a layer of low pressure in Minnesota pushes warmth our way, according to the National Weather Service. 

The area is expected to flirt with hitting 89 degrees, the record set on Sept. 23, 1936, said weather service meteorologist Steve Considine who works out of the service's White Lake Township reporting station.

Today could see record high, approach 90s in Metro Detroit | detnews.com | The Detroit News


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2010)

The Triad tied a yearly record of 64 days of temperatures 90 degrees or above when it hit 91 degrees yesterday at Piedmont Triad International Airport. 

The record was set in 2007, the National Weather Service in Raleigh said. Before that, the year with the most days of 90-degree or higher temperatures was 58 days in 1933.

The current record of 90-plus days in the Triad could be surpassed, with high temperatures of 90 or above forecast through Saturday, a weather service website said.

Record heat | JournalNow.com


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 23, 2010)

CountofTuscany said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Its not the warmest year on record in CA.
> ...



So you are accusing all the scientists involved in observations of climate worldwide of fraud? Would you care to link to some kind of evidence for your accusations?

Of course you would not, just more yap-yap from another ignoramous


----------



## manu1959 (Sep 23, 2010)

Chris said:


> NOAA: This year warmest on record so far
> 
> So far, this has been the hottest year in recorded history.
> 
> ...



i have a question:

in 1880 how many temperature stations were there....where were they and what technology was in place....

in 2010...(which isn't over yet so there are 4 more months of autum and winter temperatures).....how many temperature stations were there....where were they and what technology was in place....


----------



## westwall (Sep 23, 2010)

CountofTuscany said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Its not the warmest year on record in CA.
> ...







And in actuallity many of those claims of record heat derive from single ground based weather stations that are located at airports thus benefitting from acres and acres of tarmac and the heat generated by that to recorde the "record heat" claims.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's one hot location for ya


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 23, 2010)

westwall said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Total complete bullshit. If that were so, the satellite and ground station records would differ markedly. Instead, they show very good coorelation.


----------



## westwall (Sep 23, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > CountofTuscany said:
> ...







Of course they show good correlation they're both off!  Weather stations are being "adjusted" 50 years after the fact and the satellite data is reading 15 degrees too hot.

Michigan Sea Grant Coastwatch

Lies, damn lies and statistics, you alarmists have all the bases covered!


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2010)

CLEVELAND -- The first day of fall felt more like a summer one with a new record high set at Cleveland Hopkins International Airport.


The mercury hit 89 degrees at 3:40 p.m. Thursday afternoon, setting aside the old record of 88 degrees in 1936.

Thursday marked the 99th day this year when the thermometer has been at least 80 degrees or better in the Greater Cleveland area.

Record high temperatures were also set in Mansfield with 90 degrees. Their old record was 90 in 1936.

Toledo's new record is 92 degrees after clipping the old record of 90 degrees in 1945.

Akron Canton and Youngstown both remained below their records on Thursday. Akron was 88 degrees. Youngstown was 86 degrees.

WKYC Meteorologist Betsy Kling says Friday will likely be another record setting day as well with temperatures again expected near 90. Friday's record high in Cleveland is 87 degrees set back in 1941.

Cleveland sets new record high Thursday


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2010)

The first full day of autumn still feels a lot like summer as daytime highs continue to soar into the mid- to upper 90s in the afternoon. And for the third straight day, Evansville tied or exceeded the record high temperature for the day.

The city recorded a temperature of 96 degrees, topping the 2007 record of 94 degrees. It comes a day after Evansville tied a 70-year-old record of 94 degrees on Wednesday, and two days after establishing a new record high for Sept. 21 at 98 degrees. The old record for Tuesday was 96 degrees, set in 1955.

Another day, another record high temperature in Evansville  Evansville Courier & Press


----------



## uscitizen (Sep 23, 2010)

I think 43 90+ days so far this year here in central KY.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 24, 2010)

westwall said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Well, dimbulb, you really think that there is only one satellite taking temperatures? Many satellites from many nations. Your lies are getting more desperate, Walleyes. 

The problem for you that would lie about what is being observed is that it is not just one nation, or one discipline, or even one group of scientists that are doing the observing of the warming temperatures, both land and sea. Rather, it is the whole of the scientific community, worldwide. So, you have either to invent a worldwide conspiracy of scientists from all nations and political systems, or you have to denigrate science.

You try to do both, but have failed in your attempts. The changing of the climate is just too obvious to the citizens of this planet.


----------



## westwall (Sep 24, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...






Well I guess my "lies" are super duper effective then because the alarmists are in retreat all over the globe.  Or maybe the things that I am stating are true and the people are tired of your religions prevarications.  Fool them once shame on you, fool them twice shame on them, they are tired of your crap and your religion is suffering the consequences.


And to address your "point" I give you this...  The bottom link shows how raw data has been "adjusted" to show a rise in temperature that doesn't exist.  This is for Brisbane Australia....so yes it is a global problem with your high priests data.  The public has finally figured it out and that is why you are losing, and rightfully so.  Your side does not promote science, your side perverts it for financial gain.  The public has figured it out and the public is pissed.  You are losing and will shortly completely lose the entire thing.  The money changers are leaving the "movement" only the true believers are still fighting the collapse and soon most of them will figure it out.

http://pielkeclimatesci.wordpress.c...cn-and-ushcn-at-the-september-exeter-meeting/

http://www.financialpost.com/news/C...rvice+report/3429657/story.html#ixzz0xSiB3vLH

http://www.c3headlines.com/2009/12/...hagen-pt-3-global-warming-is-unequivocal.html


----------



## Chris (Sep 24, 2010)

Toronto residents are experiencing the city's highest temperature for Sept. 24 since record-keeping began in 1938. 

As of 2 p.m., the temperature was 30.5 C at the weather station at Toronto's Pearson International Airport, according to Environment Canada.

The previous highest temperature recorded at the airport was 27.2 C in 1968. The average maximum temperature for Sept. 24 is 19.2 C.

CBC News - Toronto - Toronto breaks temperature record


----------



## Chris (Sep 24, 2010)

Thursday's heat wave broke records in Lexington, Louisville and Jackson, but relief is in the forecast.

Lexington recorded a record high temperature of 94 degrees on Thursday, according to the National Weather Service in Louisville. The previous high was 92 degrees, in both 1941 and 2007.

Louisville's high of 97 degrees also set a record, beating 96 degrees in 2007. 

Heat sets records around Kentucky - Latest News - Kentucky.com


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2010)

Meanwhile, temperatures continue to climb beyond record-breaking heights. The current temperature in Painesville is 90 degrees. It is 88 degrees at the Weather Service&#8217;s office at Cleveland Hopkins International Airport. The current record high temperature for this date as taken at Hopkins is 87 degrees, set in 1941.

Temperatures hit record high, now expect drop into 60s - news-herald.com


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2010)

TORONTO - Someone forgot to tell the Toronto weather gods that fall has officially arrived.

Thermometers in Canada's largest city peaked at 31 degrees around 2 p.m. on Friday - four degrees higher than the previous daily record, when, in 1968, the mercury hit 27.2 degrees, according to Environment Canada.

Toronto sets new high-temperature record


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2010)

WASHINGTON - It's another day of record-breaking heat in the D.C. area. 
The mercury soared to 99 degrees at Reagan National Airport on Friday, setting a new high temperature record. 

Friday's temperature shattered the previous record of 94 degrees set in 1970. 

*At Dulles International Airport, temperatures peaked at 97 degrees, which broke the record of 92 degrees set there in 1970. *

Fall brings record-breaking heat to D.C. area - wtop.com


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 25, 2010)

WOW you mean we shut down a bunch of Weather stations in rural(colder) places and replaced them with ones in Urban Areas and had the hottest year on record.

who would have thunk it!


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2010)

RALEIGH -- The Triangle posted a record high temperature of 98 degrees Saturday, the National Weather Service in Raleigh reported.

The sizzler of a day was nearly 20 degrees above normal, said Brandon Vincent, a meteorologist with the weather service.

*That&#8217;s the highest temperature the agency has recorded for Sept. 25 since it began keeping records in 1944, Vincent said. *

Saturday's scorcher a new record high - Weather - NewsObserver.com


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2010)

ATLANTA--Atlanta broke a record high temperature Saturday. *It was the hottest September 25th that we've ever had.* The mercury reached 93 degrees at 1:22pm. That breaks the previous record of 92 degrees set on September 25, 1993. Columbus, Georgia also set a record with a high of 94.

New Record High Set for Atlanta Saturday - 11Alive.com | WXIA | Atlanta, GA


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2010)

BRIDGEPORT -- The summer of 2010 was the hottest in the state's history, the National Weather Service says.

*Meteorologist Matt Scalora said that without question, this has been the hottest summer for as long as the service has been keeping records, "and that's going back 140 years."*
It's official: 2010 hottest summer on record - Connecticut Post


----------



## Missourian (Sep 25, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> WOW you mean we shut down a bunch of Weather stations in rural(colder) places and replaced them with ones in Urban Areas and had the hottest year on record.
> 
> who would have thunk it!


 

Exactly.






More of the same.

http://joannenova.com.au/2009/10/the-main-%E2%80%9Ccause%E2%80%9D-of-global-warming-is-air-conditioners-p7/


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2010)

*Summer 2010 is Central Park's hottest summer on record *and one of Long Island's hottest, the National Weather Service said Monday.

According to data compiled from the National Weather Service's Islip recording station, 12 days this summer saw record-breaking high temperatures &#8212; five in June, four in July and two in August. However these records only represent the last 26 years &#8212; the National Weather Service began recording data at Islip's MacArthur Airport in 1984, *while Central Park data dates back to 1869.*
You&#8217;re right, it was a hot summer


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2010)

TOKYO &#8212;Japan is sweltering through its hottest summer on record, weather officials said Thursday.

The Asian country joins a large swath of the Northern Hemisphere that has experienced an unusually hot summer. Meteorologists say 17 nations have recorded all-time-high temperatures this year, more than in any other year, and scientists have said that July was the hottest month on record for the world's oceans.

A heat wave in Russia unprecedented in 130 years of record-keeping triggered thousands of wildfires, while a surge in temperatures across much of Europe caused crops to wither and roads to melt. In the U.S., many cities in the northeast had record summer heat, while earlier this month 18 states issued heat advisories.

In the Middle East, temperatures hit a record high in Kuwait during June, while those in Saudi Arabia were several degrees above average. In China, Shanghai had its hottest August on record, while other provinces broke decades-old records, according to domestic media reports.

The Associated Press: Japan endures hottest summer on record


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 25, 2010)

Chris. Is it your goal to simply flood the thread with so much BS, people can not see what anyone else had to say.

Seems to me you do that shit a lot.


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Chris. Is it your goal to simply flood the thread with so much BS, people can not see what anyone else had to say.
> 
> Seems to me you do that shit a lot.



These are called facts, not opinions.


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2010)

It doesn&#8217;t take a weatherman to know that Southwest Florida swelters in the summer.

But just how hot was the summer of 2010?

Hotter than any other summer on record, according to an analysis by the Natural Resources Defense Council.

Average daytime &#8212; and nighttime &#8212; temperatures in June, July and August were the hottest ever recorded at two National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration weather stations in Collier and Lee counties, the analysis shows.

*The weather station at Page Field in Fort Myers, where data goes back to 1895*, averaged 84.3 degrees during the day and 76.3 degrees at night.

*The Everglades City airport weather station, where data goes back to 1927*, averaged 84.63 degrees during the day and 77.17 degrees at night.

Sweltering temperatures in Southwest Florida set record for hottest summer  Naples Daily News


----------



## Missourian (Sep 25, 2010)

More sensors optimally placed.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 25, 2010)

Chris said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Chris. Is it your goal to simply flood the thread with so much BS, people can not see what anyone else had to say.
> ...



I didn't call them Opinions. I don't care what they are. I want to know why you feel the need to make multiple posts in a row, which only serve to flood the Thread and overwhelm people. And bury what everyone else says.


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2010)

The hottest summer on record in Chattanooga ended Wednesday, but those looking for autumn relief from the heat will have to wait until at least Sunday.

WRCB-TV Meteorologist Paul Barys said high temperatures in Chattanooga are expected to remain in the 90s today, Friday and Saturday before cooling off with rain early next week.

&#8220;More normal fall temperatures won&#8217;t come until Sunday,&#8221; Barys said.

BY THE NUMBERS

* 83 &#8212; Average temperature in Chattanooga during June, July and August, or 5.2 degrees above normal.

* 7.91 &#8212; Inches of rain in Chattanooga during June, July and August, or 4.4 inches below normal.

* 111 &#8212; Peak heat index in degrees reached in Nashville on Aug. 4, when the actual temperatures averaged 100 degrees across the Tennessee Valley

* 34 &#8212; Number of days this summer on which the heat index in Memphis was at least 105 degrees

*This week&#8217;s hotter-than-normal weather pushed the mercury on Tuesday to 97 degrees &#8212; just one degree shy of the all-time record &#8212; and is an extension of what was the warmest June, July and August in Chattanooga since the National Weather Service began keeping temperature records in 1879.*
Hottest summer in record extends into autumn | Chattanooga Times Free Press


----------



## westwall (Sep 25, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Chris. Is it your goal to simply flood the thread with so much BS, people can not see what anyone else had to say.
> 
> Seems to me you do that shit a lot.






It's all he's got.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 25, 2010)

Chris said:


> The hottest summer on record in Chattanooga ended Wednesday, but those looking for autumn relief from the heat will have to wait until at least Sunday.
> 
> WRCB-TV Meteorologist Paul Barys said high temperatures in Chattanooga are expected to remain in the 90s today, Friday and Saturday before cooling off with rain early next week.
> 
> ...



All these reports of individual Places having heat records in meaning less man. Unless you post them along side with all the places that have had record cool temperatures at the same time. For instance earlier this summer when the East coast and mid west was having Record heat. The pacific Coast was having cooler than normal temps.

Context man, context.


----------



## westwall (Sep 25, 2010)

Chris said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Chris. Is it your goal to simply flood the thread with so much BS, people can not see what anyone else had to say.
> ...






No they're called factoids because while they have an element of truth about them, they also have a large degree of untruth about them as well.


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > The hottest summer on record in Chattanooga ended Wednesday, but those looking for autumn relief from the heat will have to wait until at least Sunday.
> ...



Go ahead.

Post all the places that had the coolest summer on record.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 25, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...




That's Chris's MO.  He ain't quite right,  if you know what I mean.


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2010)

westwall said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



No, the truth is, you don't have the balls to admit you are wrong.

Either that or you are working for the American Petroleum Institute.


----------



## westwall (Sep 25, 2010)

Chris said:


> It doesn&#8217;t take a weatherman to know that Southwest Florida swelters in the summer.
> 
> But just how hot was the summer of 2010?
> 
> ...







Geez, would you look at that all airports.  Hmmm I wonder if all of the increased tarmac around them could be having an effect?  When they were built they were very small compared to their size now.  Nahh thagt couldn't_ possibly _have an effect!  What a poor sad person you are Chris.


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2010)

Missourian said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



You have no facts, so you resort to personal insults.

How lame.


----------



## westwall (Sep 25, 2010)

Chris said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...







Just like you work for Goldman Sachs there good buddy!


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2010)

westwall said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > It doesnt take a weatherman to know that Southwest Florida swelters in the summer.
> ...



Increased tarmac???

In Central Park???

Ha, ha, ha, ha!!!!!

We have increased atmospheric CO2 by 40% in the last 200 years.

We have melted 40% of the North Polar ice cap in the last 50 years.

CO2 is now at its highest level ever recorded, and the Antarctic ice core record goes back 600,000 years.

We are adding 10 billion tons of CO2 to the atmosphere every year. In 100 years that will amount to 1,000 billion tons of additional CO2.

We are warming the earth, my friend.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 25, 2010)

Chris said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



lol why should I. You are the one posting media reports of High temps in individual places with no context at all.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 25, 2010)

Chris said:


> We are warming the earth, my friend.



Were certainly contributing to it, the Debate is about how much IMO.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 25, 2010)

has anyone ever studied what Puts out more CO2 in America. Cars or PEOPLE BREATHING.  Once we get off the Oil what are we going to do about all that nasty breathing going on?


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Why should you indeed?

What facts do you have to back up your opinions?

None.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 25, 2010)

Chris said:


> Go ahead.
> 
> Post all the places that had the coolest summer on record.





*Coldest summer on record north of 80N in the north pole - Western ...*

 Aug 15, 2010 *...* This actually the _coolest summer_ since _record_ keeping began up there in 1958.



*Coolest Summer on Record in Los Angeles*



 				September 23rd, 2010

*North East has secound coolest Summer on record,Where is this ...*

Jul 14, 2009

*Portland finishes up coolest summer in 17 years | KATU.com ...*

Sep 2, 2010

*Gore's Home State Sets Record Cool Summer Temps | The FOX Nation*

Jul 21, 2009


*TOURISM: Surfboard shops see sales and rentals cool off*

Sep 7, 2010 *...* While _summer_ isn't officially over, this season has been the 10th _coolest_ on _record_ along the coast, with few good beach days, according to *...*
North County Times - Californian


*SECOND-COOLEST JULY ON RECORD? Summer cold*

SECOND-_COOLEST_ JULY ON _RECORD_? _Summer_ cold Thursday, July 23, 2009 3:20 AM By Timothy Magaw. THE COLUMBUS DISPATCH.





*NOAA: Summer 2009 was 34th coolest on record; thousands of low ...*

Sep 13, 2009






*Coldest summer on record - CycloneFanatic*

Jul 24, 2008*...* and most of Alaska is experiencing their coldest _summer on record_.


*Fourth coolest summer on record for South Eastern Michigan ...*


*2009: Coldest U.S. summer in recent history; 300 low-temp records ...*



Coolest summer on record - Google Search


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2010)

PARIS &#8212; The first six months of 2010 brought a string of warmest-ever global temperatures, but connecting these dots to long-term climate change patterns remains frustratingly difficult, experts say.

Not only was last month the hottest June ever recorded, it was the fourth consecutive month in which the standing high mark was topped, according to the US National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA).

Indeed, 2010 has already surpassed 1998 for the most record-breaking months in a calendar year.

As a block, the January-to-June period registered the warmest combined global land and ocean surface temperatures since 1880, when reliable temperature readings began, NOAA said.

Arctic ice cover -- another critical yardstick of global warming -- had also retreated more than ever before by July 1, putting it on track to shrink beyond its smallest area to date, in 2007.

AFP: Climate change to blame for hottest summer ever?


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2010)

Missourian said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Go ahead.
> ...



Now that was some funny shit!

You posted links to this message board as proof and blog postings with no links.

I love it!

Sorry, you really have nothing.

I would advise you to google "record temperatures" and see how many record cool tempertures you come up with compared to record hot temperatures.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 25, 2010)

Chris said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



lol so you are the one posting only reports of High temps, but I have to show facts?

Get real dude.

just to me nice ill post a couple



> What summer? Record cold at LAX as July gloom continues | L.A. NOW | Los Angeles Times





> What summer? Record cold at LAX as July gloom continues



Cooler-than-normal summer doesn?t deter visitors | Brookings Oregon News, Sports, & Weather | The Curry Coastal Pilot


> As most of the U.S. bakes in what the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration says is among the hottest summers on record, the Curry County coast is deep into one of the coldest summers on record.



Overall, summer cooler than average | average, temperatures, summer - Local News - Appeal-Democrat


> Overall, summer cooler than average



now Chris, Try to understand, I am not even disputing that over all this summer has been hotter than normal in the Northern Hemisphere. 

What I am doing this for is to point out to you and others. that you cherry pick stuff that supports your beliefs and ignore the stuff that does not.

These reports were not hard to find. Yet you just keep posting reports of High temps and never give us any context.

If you really want to be informed and know the truth. You can not do it by cherry picking the news that supports a belief you already hold. Stop typing Record High temps into google, and type Record Temps  Sure you will still find things have been hotter over all. But people might just give you more thought if you were not so Clearly trying to support one side while ignoring anything that does not jive with it.


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2010)

Missouri, from your own link....

http://www.thorntonweather.com/blog...-on-record-thousands-of-low-temp-records-set/

Over the three month period, stations reporting to the National Climatic Data Center (NCDC) showed *2,254 daily record low temperatures *and 1,296 low temperature records were tied according to preliminary data. Similarly, *4,051 daily record low maximums were recorded *and 1,501 records were tied across the nation during the summer.

Almost two to one in favor of record low maximums. And this is from some right wing blog with no real links to the facts they are claiming.

Thanks for proving my point!


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 25, 2010)

Chris said:


> Missouri, from your own link....
> 
> Over the three month period, stations reporting to the National Climatic Data Center (NCDC) showed *2,254 daily record low temperatures *and 1,296 low temperature records were tied according to preliminary data. Similarly, *4,051 daily record low maximums were recorded *and 1,501 records were tied across the nation during the summer.
> 
> ...



Um it summer that is to be expected. Get back to us in the winter. when it will be 2 to 1 in favor of record lows.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 25, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...




Chris isn't interested in the truth.

He'll just continue spamming the board with his BS until you give up on replying.

In Chris' warped mind he will have won.


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2010)

"now Chris, Try to understand, I am not even disputing that over all this summer has been hotter than normal in the Northern Hemisphere."

No, it has been the hottest summer on record.

Every El Nino year will get hotter and hotter as we melt the pole and increase atmospheric CO2.

The only reason the it hasn't been greater is that the Sun has been at its lowest level of activity in 80 years.


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2010)

Missourian said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



No, you are the one who is not interested in truth.

The earth is heating up faster than we expected, and it will continue.


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2010)

Just when you thought it was safe to turn off the air conditioner, Windsor was hit with more record-shattering heat overnight Thursday and into Friday. 

"There must have been people tossing and turning in their sleep Friday morning because there has never been a morning as warm as that after Sept. 1," said Environment Canada climatologist David Phillips. 

*Friday broke the record for the highest low temperature of any date after Sept. 1, with the mercury failing to drop below 23.5 C. *
"(Windsor) totally shattered the record Friday morning and it was brought to you by that warm southerly air," Phillips said. 

He said the last time Windsor experienced a night that warm was when July 5 broke the same record with a nighttime temperature of 24.8. 

"Windsor had all that cloud cover and 30.5 C on Thursday as a high and it got down to a chilly 23.5 C somewhere between 7-8 a.m. "It went up a little bit since then but that's a record of records." 

Weather data is recorded back to 1940. 

Windsor sets balmy record early Friday


----------



## Missourian (Sep 25, 2010)

Chris said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...




Give me a break,  Chris.

The sky isn't falling.

I didn't even use an air-conditioner this year.  Not one time.  Just a fan.


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2010)

Missourian said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



It's all about you, dude.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 25, 2010)

Chris said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...




Cities have record heat...country folk don't need a/c.

Can you say heat island effect???

I knew you could.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 25, 2010)

Have fun spamming the thread.


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2010)

Amid extreme heat Sunday in Southern California, fire officials were preparing for the greater risk of blazes. The area experienced near-record temperatures on Saturday.

The Los Angeles Fire Department, as well as L.A. County and state firefighters, are staging in potential brush-fire danger zones so they can battle immediately any fires that break out. In addition to high temperatures Saturday, some parts of Southern California saw very low humidity.

According to the National Weather Service, Sunday and Monday should be hotter and drier than Saturday, when downtown Los Angeles recorded a high of 97 degrees and some inland valley areas exceeded 100 degrees.

L.A. fire danger is as extreme as the heat; Sunday, Monday even hotter | L.A. NOW | Los Angeles Times


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 26, 2010)

Chris said:


> Amid extreme heat Sunday in Southern California, fire officials were preparing for the greater risk of blazes. The area experienced near-record temperatures on Saturday.
> 
> The Los Angeles Fire Department, as well as L.A. County and state firefighters, are staging in potential brush-fire danger zones so they can battle immediately any fires that break out. In addition to high temperatures Saturday, some parts of Southern California saw very low humidity.
> 
> ...




LOL what a waste.


----------



## westwall (Sep 26, 2010)

Chris said:


> Amid extreme heat Sunday in Southern California, fire officials were preparing for the greater risk of blazes. The area experienced near-record temperatures on Saturday.
> 
> The Los Angeles Fire Department, as well as L.A. County and state firefighters, are staging in potential brush-fire danger zones so they can battle immediately any fires that break out. In addition to high temperatures Saturday, some parts of Southern California saw very low humidity.
> 
> ...






Oh you mean this LA?  The coldest summer in decades LA?

Southern California's summer to end with a chill: It was the coldest in decades | L.A. NOW | Los Angeles Times

You are a fool Chris.  This is why you are no longer relevant.  LA had the coolest summer in decades and you only choose to post the few warm days in an effort to "prove" the world is heating up.  That is the essence of cherry picking data and you have just proved our point more eloquently then we ever could have.  Congrats, you are hoist on your own petard.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 26, 2010)

westwall said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Amid extreme heat Sunday in Southern California, fire officials were preparing for the greater risk of blazes. The area experienced near-record temperatures on Saturday.
> ...




I love how he talks about Science all the time. What he seems to fail to grasp. Is if he were really being scientific he would approach the issue as a skeptic. See when you approach it as a believer. You tend to look for evidence the reinforces what you already believe and ignore evidence which does not.

Any Scientist worth his salt will tell you, you must be a skeptic.


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2010)

It's not only North America that is suffering one of the hottest summers on record (National Geographic News: 2010 to Be One of Hottest Years on Record). Russia has been enduring weeks of oppressive heat, now worsened by spontaneous peat and forest fires that are pumping smoke into the air.

While millions are gasping, hundreds of people trying to cool off have drowned--and Russia's crops are shriveling.

Russia burns in hottest summer on record - NatGeo News Watch


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2010)

It&#8217;s Official: Hottest Summer on Record

With one final, fitting blast of 96-degree heat on Tuesday, the summer of 2010 went down in the National Weather Service&#8217;s record books as the hottest ever in New York City. Hotter than the previous high of 77.3 degrees set in 1966, when more than 1,100 deaths were attributed to heat that repeatedly exceeded 100 degrees. Hotter than 2006, when a heat wave set off a blackout in northern Queens in which more than 100,000 residents were without power for days.

Hottest Summer on Record in New York City - NYTimes.com


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2010)

Several cities across the Carolinas have posted record high temperatures to end the long hot summer.

The National Weather Service reported that Raleigh, N.C., had a high of 98 degrees Saturday &#8212; six degree more than the previous high set in 1986.

Florence, S.C., also saw its hottest Sept. 25 since 1986 with a temperature of 95 &#8212; one degree higher than the previous record.

In Charlotte, N.C., the high of 94 matched the previous record set in 1961. Greenville, S.C., also reported a high of 94 degrees beating the record of 93 set in 1933. Wilmington, N.C., hit 93 degrees, tying its 1986 record.

http://www.myfox8.com/news/sns-ap-nc--recordtemperature,0,372730.story


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2010)

Western Australia endured its hottest summer on record, according to the state weather bureau. 

At 29.6°C, temperatures were 0.2°C warmer than the previous record, set in 1997-1998. Western Australia has been keeping state-wide temperature data since 1950. 

Perth, the state's capital, had its driest summer since record-keeping began in 1897. Only 0.2 millimeters of rain fell in between December and the end of February. 

W Australia has hottest and driest summer on record


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 26, 2010)

I guess you will never learn, and keep cherry picking data, and flooding threads with tons of posts, instead of combining them into one.

Have fun talking to yourself.


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2010)

Japan endures hottest summer on record
(AP) &#8211; Sep 2, 2010

TOKYO &#8212; Japan is sweltering through its hottest summer on record, weather officials said Thursday.

The Asian country joins a large swath of the Northern Hemisphere that has experienced an unusually hot summer. Meteorologists say 17 nations have recorded all-time-high temperatures this year, more than in any other year, and scientists have said that July was the hottest month on record for the world's oceans.

A heat wave in Russia unprecedented in 130 years of record-keeping triggered thousands of wildfires, while a surge in temperatures across much of Europe caused crops to wither and roads to melt. In the U.S., many cities in the northeast had record summer heat, while earlier this month 18 states issued heat advisories.

In the Middle East, temperatures hit a record high in Kuwait during June, while those in Saudi Arabia were several degrees above average. In China, Shanghai had its hottest August on record, while other provinces broke decades-old records, according to domestic media reports.

Across Japan, temperatures soared higher than historical averages by 2.96 degrees Fahrenheit (1.64 degrees Celsius) from June through August, the highest since 1898 when records began, according to the Japan Meteorological Agency.

The Associated Press: Japan endures hottest summer on record


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2010)

The hottest summer since records began 130 years ago and an accompanying drought sparked tens of thousands of fires in Russia. More than 50 people have died directly in the fires, and about 2,500 residences across Russia were destroyed.

The drought has cost the country a third of its wheat crop, prompting the government to ban wheat exports through the end of the year.

The Associated Press: Russian minister: Slow response let fires spread


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 26, 2010)

State of the Climate | Global Analysis | August 2010

The combined global land and ocean surface temperature during June&#8211;August 2010 was 16.2°C (61.3°F), which is 0.64°C (1.15°F) above the 20th century average of 15.6°C (60.1°F)&#8212;resulting in the second warmest June&#8211;August on record, behind 1998. Warmer-than-average temperatures were present across most of the world's land surface, with the warmest anomalies observed across eastern Europe, the eastern half of the contiguous U.S., and parts of eastern Canada, and eastern Asia. However, cooler-than-average conditions were present across parts of central Russia and southern South America. Overall, the worldwide land-only surface temperature ranked as the warmest on record, surpassing the previous record set in 1998 by 0.08°C (0.14°F). The June&#8211;August 2010 worldwide land-only surface temperature was 1.00°C (1.80°F) above the 20th century average of 13.8°C (56.9°F). Meanwhile, the worldwide ocean surface temperature was 0.51°C (0.92°F) above the 20th century average of 16.4°C (61.5°F), resulting in the fifth warmest such period on record. The Atlantic, Indian, and western Pacific oceans had warmer-than-average conditions, while the equatorial Pacific Ocean, and along the North and South American Pacific coast, experienced cooler-than-average conditions associated with a developing La Niña.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks like we are headed for the coldest winter in while here.  Nonclimatic related weather tends to even out over the course of a year or two.  Still counting on those heat sink station readings huh Old Rocks?

It like a freaking soap opera.  I can leave for weeks at a time and come back to the same tired old story.


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Looks like we are headed for the coldest winter in while here.  Nonclimatic related weather tends to even out over the course of a year or two.  Still counting on those heat sink station readings huh Old Rocks?
> 
> It like a freaking soap opera.  I can leave for weeks at a time and come back to the same tired old story.



Yes, you keep lying.


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2010)

The Inland area sizzled on Sunday and today will offer no relief from the record-breaking heat, the National Weather Service in San Diego said.

Riverside broke its previous record for the date by four degrees and is set to duplicate the feat on Monday, weather service meteorologist Mark Moede said.

Sunday's high temperature at Riverside Municipal Airport was 110, the new record for Sept. 26. The old record was 106, set last year.

Lake Elsinore also set a new record, hitting 106. The previous high was 104, set in 1963.

Both Ontario and Palm Springs tied their previous record highs, the weather service said. Ontatio International Airport hit 107, tying the mark set in 1978, while Palm Springs topped out at 111, matching the record set last year.

Palm Springs also set a record for highest minimum temperature. The mercury never dipped below 80 degrees there on Sunday.

Record heat scorches Inland region | Local News | PE.com | Southern California News | News for Inland Southern California


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2010)

Sunday&#8217;s high temperature of 104 degrees at Cal Poly broke the 1978 record of 102 degrees, according to local forecaster John Lindsey.

But that was the only record broken in San Luis Obispo County on Sunday despite the continuing heat added Lindsey, a communications specialist at Pacific Gas and Electric Co.

Paso Robles topped at 104 degrees, he said. The record of 107 degrees for that day was set last year, according to the National Weather Service. 

Record high at Cal Poly on Sunday - Breaking News - SanLuisObispo.com


----------



## westwall (Sep 26, 2010)

You can allways tell when you've hurt the alarmists when they absolutely FLOOD the thread with inane drivel and Chris is a true master of drivel!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2010)

Chris said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like we are headed for the coldest winter in while here.  Nonclimatic related weather tends to even out over the course of a year or two.  Still counting on those heat sink station readings huh Old Rocks?
> ...



Much like the cat, I too am unimpressed.  Spring stayed late and fall is here early.  We had fewer 100 plus days than normal here.  Your model cannot predict or explain that.  Your model is a fake.


----------



## konradv (Sep 27, 2010)

*What's not fake is that CO2 and other gases are known absorb infra-red radiation.

The concentrations of those gases, including some very potent ones not found in nature, have been going up since the advent of the Industrial Revoluiton, according to ice-core data.

Therefore, if the trend continues, warming is inevitable.*

Quit sniping around the edges of the debate.  Man up and tell us where this piece of logic fails.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2010)

Water vapor absorbs more heat than CO2.  You assume the Earth is a closed system.  We have been here many times before.  *Yawn*


----------



## konradv (Sep 27, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Water vapor absorbs more heat than CO2.  You assume the Earth is a closed system.  We have been here many times before.  *Yawn*



Your comment just shows your lack of knowledge off the topic, since it supports my thesis, not yours.  On the one hand the amount of radiation water absorbs is irrelevant to the amount CO2 does.  The bottom line is they both do and that fact does not disprove anything concerning my point.  On the other hand, if CO2 raises temps even a little, more vapor would be able to enter the atmosphere and, since it IS a potent GHG, raise temps even further.  Thus, CO2 can act as an amplifier.  Whether the earth is a closed system or not is irrelevant.


----------



## westwall (Sep 27, 2010)

konradv said:


> *What's not fake is that CO2 and other gases are known absorb infra-red radiation.
> 
> The concentrations of those gases, including some very potent ones not found in nature, have been going up since the advent of the Industrial Revoluiton, according to ice-core data.
> 
> ...






The BORG hath spoken!   If what you said were true the warming would allready be well advanced.  It is not.  If what you were saying were true the temperature of the Earth would have been much much higher in the past when the CO2 levels were 20 times higher than currently.  They were not.  The temps then were only 6 to 10 degrees warmer.
If what you were saying were true the RWP and the MWP would have been impossible without a major influx of CO2 but as we know that did not occur either.

All in all your theory is false.  Your scientific methodology is terrible.  And the world is going to go happily along as it is.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2010)

konradv said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Water vapor absorbs more heat than CO2.  You assume the Earth is a closed system.  We have been here many times before.  *Yawn*
> ...



Closed system or open, makes no difference.  Yes, that sure makes you rthe scientist, not.  I see your not keeping track of the water vapor in the atmosphere.  It aborbs MORE heat an CO2 idiot.  Of course, it would be amusing to watch you make a case for humans being responsible for more wate vapor in the atmosphere.  Faithers.  It be funny, except for the stupid.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 27, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Water vapor absorbs more heat than CO2.  You assume the Earth is a closed system.  We have been here many times before.  *Yawn*





It is true that water vapor makes up the vast majority of the green house effect, but adding more co2 on top of it will cause a warming being that it also is a green house gas...200 million years earth had 1,200 PPM co2 and was 23c to todays 14c at 400 ppm...Also the sun was younger and had less output,,,the same today could cause a bit more kick. Kind of makes you wonder why the hell the last 10 million years has been so cold to earths avg with a brighter sun? The Question is why??? If we where to warm up to what we where 15 million years ago we would be getting closer to what is normal for earth, which you would say is the true temperature of our planet. The true temp or avg is not what we've made it and call it "0", but the trend over all earth's history when it is avg'ed.

Right??? I was looking at some charts from 0=today to around 600 million years ago and there is only like two periods as cold as it is now and they're now and 300-400 million years ago. So we're within a ice age so chances are that earth would want to move out of this ice age, so it could be a natural event, but helped by man some.


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2010)

The summer of 2010 was bound to be remembered for cool temperatures across Los Angeles and a stubborn El Niño-enhanced marine layer blanketing the west side.

And then it became Fall. 

The mercury hit an unprecedented 113 degrees shortly after noon and we may see hotter temps yet as the September sun bakes the downtown streets into the afternoon. 

Today is not only the hottest September 27th since 1877 when meteorological record-keeping began -- it's downtown LA's highest temperature reading ever.

113 Degrees! Today is Downtown LA's Hottest Day on Record - LAist


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2010)

The temperature reached 105 degrees today in El Cajon, breaking the previous record for Sept. 26th of 100 degrees, set in 1989. It also was 105 at the Ramona Airport, also breaking the previous record of 100 for the date. But that record was set in 2009.

It was 109 in Borrego Springs, one degree higher than the record for the date (set in 1991.) And it was 100 in Campo, breaking the record of 99 for the date, set in 2001.

Evening has brought little relief; at 7:45 p.m., it was still 87 in Poway and in La Mesa. (Live countywide temperature net)

  Here's a sample of other local high temperatures on Sunday: Poway, 105; San Pasqual Valley, 105; Fallbrook, 103; Santee, 103; Escondido, 100; San Marcos, 99; Miramar MCAS, 98; Lemon Grove, 97; La Mesa, 97; Julian, 95; Rancho Bernardo, 94; Vista, 95; Chula Vista, 90; San Diego-Lindbergh Field, 89; Carlsbad Airport, 89; Oceanside Airport, 89; Cabrillo National Monument, 88.

  Elsewhere in Southern California: Indio, 113; Chino, 110; Rialto, 110; Corona, 108; Temecula, 108; Ontario , 107; Anaheim, 107, Fullerton , 107, John Wayne Airport, 101.

&#39;Hottest day of 2010&#39; sets records in San Diego - SignOnSanDiego.com


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2010)

Chris said:


> The summer of 2010 was bound to be remembered for cool temperatures across Los Angeles and a stubborn El Niño-enhanced marine layer blanketing the west side.
> 
> And then it became Fall.
> 
> ...



Finally got the whole place black topped huh?


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > The summer of 2010 was bound to be remembered for cool temperatures across Los Angeles and a stubborn El Niño-enhanced marine layer blanketing the west side.
> ...



It sucks when all the facts are against you, doesn't it?

Your bullshit conspiracy theories don't cut it. All over the world, in Russia, Japan, the US, the Middle East etc... it's been the hottest summer on record.

I really feel sorry for you.


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2010)

For the second Sunday in a row and the third time this month Denver has tied or broken a high temperature record. The Mile High City is on track to reach &#8220;top 10&#8221; status for the month for driest September's and possibly warmest.

At Denver International Airport today the high temperature reached 90 degrees at 2:54pm thus tying the record for the date set in 1892.  This is far above the normal high temperature of 74 degrees for the date. 

Denver also broke a high temperature record on Monday, September 20th when the mercury climbed to 94 degrees. This bested the old record for the date of 92 degrees set in 1956.

Last Sunday, September 19th, the mercury topped out an amazing 96 degrees. That broke the old record of 93 degrees set in 1980. It was also the hottest temperature ever recorded so late in the year and was the hottest Denver Broncos home game on record. 

Sizzling September - Denver ties 118-year-old high temperature record - Denver Weather | Examiner.com


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 27, 2010)

Chris said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...




It is true that much of the world has been far above normal this year, but the west coast is not one of them...One record event don't change a cool summer. What is more important is seeing long periods of above avg temps...That is what forces the overall temps for a period of time up and you get your warming trends within area's from that. Not when you have one or two days of hot weather and go back to cooler then normal. That will be seen on the global maps come mid next month as a area of below normal.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2010)

From a source listed on your source:

June's afternoon highs were on average 2.3 degrees below normal, said Seto. July, just six days in, is about 7.1 degrees behind.

Higher Temperatures and Sunnier Skies Expected to Appear Later this Week - LAist

Try to be a little more truthful Chris.  Your article says this, "Today is not only the hottest September 27th since 1877 when meteorological record-keeping began -- it's downtown LA's highest temperature reading ever.

The previous record high temperature for downtown LA (Civic Center) was 112 degrees on June 26, 1990."

Downtown LA is considered to be the Civic Center according to the article.  The Civic Center has been in LA since about 1925.  Also, note this, "The civic center has the distinction of containing the largest concentration of government employees in the United States outside of Washington, D. C. The reason is simple: Here are offices of the largest county in the country (Los Angeles) and the second largest city, along with several state and federal functions."  In other words it is a giant heat sink of buildings.


----------



## westwall (Sep 27, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> From a source listed on your source:
> 
> June's afternoon highs were on average 2.3 degrees below normal, said Seto. July, just six days in, is about 7.1 degrees behind.
> 
> ...







Don'tr forget the THOUSANDS of air conditioners that were switched on....I wonder where _that_ heat went


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 27, 2010)

westwall said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > From a source listed on your source:
> ...



Me thinks you guys are speaking way above his pay grade


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2010)

I try to stay out of here.  Seems I get the faithers all stirred up and it takes weeks for the dander to settle.  Sorry if I kicked started anybody's allergies.  Sometimes I just have to smack stupid.


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> I try to stay out of here.  Seems I get the faithers all stirred up and it takes weeks for the dander to settle.  Sorry if I kicked started anybody's allergies.  Sometimes I just have to smack stupid.



You must smack yourself a lot.


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> From a source listed on your source:
> 
> June's afternoon highs were on average 2.3 degrees below normal, said Seto. July, just six days in, is about 7.1 degrees behind.
> 
> ...



It was all over, not just in LA. "Heat sink"? I thought you said it was the "tarmac."

God, you are lame...

The temperature reached 105 degrees today in El Cajon, breaking the previous record for Sept. 26th of 100 degrees, set in 1989. It also was 105 at the Ramona Airport, also breaking the previous record of 100 for the date. But that record was set in 2009.

It was 109 in Borrego Springs, one degree higher than the record for the date (set in 1991.) And it was 100 in Campo, breaking the record of 99 for the date, set in 2001.

Evening has brought little relief; at 7:45 p.m., it was still 87 in Poway and in La Mesa. (Live countywide temperature net)

Here's a sample of other local high temperatures on Sunday: Poway, 105; San Pasqual Valley, 105; Fallbrook, 103; Santee, 103; Escondido, 100; San Marcos, 99; Miramar MCAS, 98; Lemon Grove, 97; La Mesa, 97; Julian, 95; Rancho Bernardo, 94; Vista, 95; Chula Vista, 90; San Diego-Lindbergh Field, 89; Carlsbad Airport, 89; Oceanside Airport, 89; Cabrillo National Monument, 88.

Elsewhere in Southern California: Indio, 113; Chino, 110; Rialto, 110; Corona, 108; Temecula, 108; Ontario , 107; Anaheim, 107, Fullerton , 107, John Wayne Airport, 101.

&#39;Hottest day of 2010&#39; sets records in San Diego - SignOnSanDiego.com


----------



## westwall (Sep 28, 2010)

Chris said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > From a source listed on your source:
> ...






You do realise you are talking about a 100 mile diameter area right?  When you get heat like that that effects the whole state of California I would be very mildly impressed but this is a completely local event.  So far you are only demonstrating your woeful lack of geographical knowledge.


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2010)

westwall said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Wrong answer.

It is the hottest year on record in Japan, Russia, the US, Canada, etc.. 

Far greater distances than you alluded to.

Your arguments are really lame.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 28, 2010)

Chris said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...




4th hottest summer for the US. Doubt it was the hottest...It is the hottest so far for the earth, but that could fall to 2005 at any minute.


----------



## westwall (Sep 28, 2010)

Chris said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...







 No, I hate to tell you it is your "ugly American" style of communication that is lame....whoever told you that if you said it loud enough and often enough was wrong, it just makes you look like a fool.


----------



## westwall (Sep 28, 2010)

Matthew said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...






It's only the hottest when you use "value added" data (that means the people running the weather stations are adding to the temp readings)...that means they are not accurate...that makes it not true.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 28, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> I try to stay out of here.  Seems I get the faithers all stirred up and it takes weeks for the dander to settle.  Sorry if I kicked started anybody's allergies.  Sometimes I just have to smack stupid.



Slap your forehead often, eh.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 28, 2010)

westwall said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Now you are accusing scientists of fraud again, without a single citation to back it up. You are a fraud, Walleyes. And a liar to boot.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 28, 2010)

Matthew said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Very little differance between 1998, 2005, and this year. All in a 13 year period. And how have the other years ranked in that same period?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 28, 2010)

Cities become larger and larger heat sinks and scientists continue to collect information from these sites.  Oh look, the temps go up.  The sky is falling, the sky is falling!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 28, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Cities become larger and larger heat sinks and scientists continue to collect information from these sites.  Oh look, the temps go up.  The sky is falling, the sky is falling!



If they're off so bad then why is satellite data also in agreement with them. Satellite covers a hell of a lot of area and also shows this upward trend. Sure it has not been huge over the last 10 years, but we're still moving up in temperature.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 28, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...




2005, 1998, 2009, 2007?, 2004? 

Pretty warm, but quite stable with only a very slow warming. Most likely other factors like solar minimum and negative PDO, ect that is likely slowing or masking the full effects.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 28, 2010)

Matthew said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Cities become larger and larger heat sinks and scientists continue to collect information from these sites.  Oh look, the temps go up.  The sky is falling, the sky is falling!
> ...



I would think they recalibrate the satellite to match the other data.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 28, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Anyone who has begun to think, places some portion of the world in jeopardy.
- John Dewey

By "they" you mean DENIERS Christy and Spencer at UAH!!!!!
You do know that denier Roy Spencer is Stuttering LimpTard's climatologist, don't you???
Chriaty and Spencer have been caught fudging the data to show global cooling and for years before they were caught their data was used by deniers to contradict the ground station data, and now you are saying they are fudging the satellite data to support global warming. 

August 9, 2007
RUSH: I got a note here from* our official climatologist Roy Spencer, University of Alabama at Huntsville.* He is a genuine scientist* and has been doing some research and he released the research today in Geophysical Research Letters.*


----------



## IanC (Sep 28, 2010)

I think it is funny that edthecynic is all hot and bothered by two of the few climate scientists that are able to admit to previous mistakes and correct their thinking to incorporate new and conflicting data.


----------



## westwall (Sep 28, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...






How is that again faux environmentalist?

Here are a few for you.

US Thermometer Readings Show Cooling Since 1895 &#8211; Before Adjustments | Real Science

Thermometer Magic | Real Science

THE HOCKEY SCHTICK: Deja Vu '72?

And yes they are all from sceptical blogs but they use factual data from NOAA etc. that shows how your side is manipulating the data.  Of course you won't read them because they are not from an "approved" readinglist from your high priest but they are there for those who wish to learn.


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2010)

The heat is on - Denver easily shatters another high temperature record
September 28th, 2010 4:59 pm MT

The calendar may say late September and the seasons may have changed to fall but Mother Nature doesn't seem to have gotten the message.  Denver has once again set a new record high temperature, the fourth time this month the Mile High City has done so.

At 3:55pm today the temperature at Denver International Airport reached 92 degrees.  This eclipses the previous record high temperature for the date of 89 degrees set in 1994 and 1892.

This is the fourth time this month that we have tied or set a new record high temperature and September 2010 may very well end up as one of the top 10 warmest on record. 

The heat is on - Denver easily shatters another high temperature record - Denver Weather | Examiner.com


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2010)

Reno experiences record Sept. 27 heat: 94 degrees
The Associated Press

Tuesday, Sept. 28, 2010 | 8:10 a.m.

Forecasters say record high temperatures are expected in the Reno and Sparks area for another couple of days.

The National Weather Service says the region saw an all-time high for the date on Monday, at 94 degrees.

The previous high for a Sept. 27 in Reno had been 93 degrees. That was last year.

Record and near-record highs are also expected Tuesday and Wednesday in Las Vegas, where temperatures on Monday hit 103 degrees at McCarran International Airport.

Reno experiences record Sept. 27 heat: 94 degrees - Tuesday, Sept. 28, 2010 | 8:10 a.m. - Las Vegas Sun


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2010)

Record Heat Bakes Bay Area
Updated: 12:17 am PDT September 28, 2010

SAN JOSE, Calif. -- Folks in parts of the Bay Area weathered record setting heat on Monday including triple-digit temperatures in some areas.

San Francisco reached 93 degrees, surpassing the previous record of 92 degrees for the 27th of September. Temperature records also fell in Mountain View where the temperature reached 96 degrees.

While it was warm along the San Francisco Bay it was downright hot inland. Santa Rosa reached 104 degrees which also set a new record for the date.

Record Heat Bakes Bay Area - News Story - KTVU San Francisco


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 28, 2010)

Chris said:


> Record Heat Bakes Bay Area
> Updated: 12:17 am PDT September 28, 2010
> 
> SAN JOSE, Calif. -- Folks in parts of the Bay Area weathered record setting heat on Monday including triple-digit temperatures in some areas.
> ...




Thank you for posting* record temperature* records, because I find them very interesting.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 28, 2010)

I think Chris just likes padding his post count


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> I think Chris just likes padding his post count



Just proving you wrong.

One post at a time.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 28, 2010)

Chris said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > I think Chris just likes padding his post count
> ...



lol you are so busy padding your post count that you fail to see that I do not disagree with you that the earth is warming.

lol


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Glad you agree.


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2010)

Fort Collins reaches record-breaking heat
By Coloradoan staff &#8226; September 28, 2010 

Temperatures in Fort Collins reached record high of 90 degrees today, according to the National Weather Service.

Colorado Climate Center records indicate the record high for September 28 was previously 87 degrees, set in 1921 and tied in 1957 and 1994.

Fort Collins reaches record-breaking heat | coloradoan.com | The Coloradoan


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2010)

The Heat Keeps Coming For E. Idaho, W. WyomingThree Idaho Cities May Break Records Tuesday
By Idolina Walker, First Alert 8 Forecaster
September28, 2010

EASTERN IDAHO, WESTERN WYOMING -- Record high temperatures continue to be in jeopardy in our area Tuesday. Idaho Falls, Challis and Stanley stand to break previous records.

In Idaho Falls, a record high of 85 degrees was set in 1963. Tuesday's high is expected to be around 87 degrees, about 18 degrees higher than average for Sept. 28. On Monday, the city was 1 degree shy of matching their high of 86 set back in 1969.

Pocatello was also a few degrees shy of breaking their record for Monday. However on Tuesday, they could tie the 1994 record with an expected daytime high of 90 degrees, 20 degrees higher than normal.

The Heat Keeps Coming For E. Idaho, W. Wyoming - Weather News Story - KIFI Idaho Falls


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 28, 2010)

Oregon
PDX has pulled to avg...
AVERAGE MONTHLY: 64.0   
DPTR FM NORMAL:  -0.0

Salem .5 above normal
AVERAGE MONTHLY: 63.1   
DPTR FM NORMAL:   0.5

Astoria .9 above normal 
AVERAGE MONTHLY: 59.6   
DPTR FM NORMAL:   0.9

Eugene .3 above normal
AVERAGE MONTHLY: 62.4   
DPTR FM NORMAL:   0.3 

PENDLETON OR
AVERAGE MONTHLY: 62.9   
DPTR FM NORMAL:  -1.0

Burns OR
AVERAGE MONTHLY: 55.8   
DPTR FM NORMAL:   0.3

ONTARIO OR
AVERAGE MONTHLY: 63.9  
DPTR FM NORMAL:   0.7 

Medford OR
AVERAGE MONTHLY: 65.8 -Should cut this a little by the end...
DPTR FM NORMAL:  -0.6

Washington
Seattle is still -.5 below normal, but if it can have the last 3 days above normal it will close the gap. 
AVERAGE MONTHLY: 61.0  
DPTR FM NORMAL:  -0.5 

QUILLAYUTE WA 
AVERAGE MONTHLY: 57.7   
DPTR FM NORMAL:   1.0

Spokane Wa-Yes some what below normal
AVERAGE MONTHLY: 59.2   
DPTR FM NORMAL:  -0.6

LEWISTON WA
AVERAGE MONTHLY: 64.5   
DPTR FM NORMAL:   0.1


Conclusion-Western Oregon will come in .5 to 1.0f above normal with another 2 days of above avg weather, but northern Washington and eastern Oregon overall will be .25-.5f below normal, but with above normal highs the last few days and expected to remains so through the 30th that could narrow. 

Idaho
Boise
AVERAGE MONTHLY: 67.1 -Far above normal, BIG red dot for the report.
DPTR FM NORMAL:   2.3

McCall Id
AVERAGE MONTHLY: 53.3   
DPTR FM NORMAL:   1.2 

Twin Fall Id-Ouch, BIG HUGE red dot for Sept.
AVERAGE MONTHLY: 63.5
DPTR FM NORMAL:   4.5

POCATELLO ID
AVERAGE MONTHLY: 59.6   
DPTR FM NORMAL:   0.3

Idaho for Sept will very likely be small to mid size red dots on the climate map..


----------



## westwall (Sep 28, 2010)

Matthew said:


> Oregon
> PDX has pulled to avg...
> AVERAGE MONTHLY: 64.0
> DPTR FM NORMAL:  -0.0
> ...






Where are the readings being taken and are they still adding to the temperature readings?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 28, 2010)

westwall said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon
> ...



Yes and they will add todays and the last few days of September, which is trending positive now that the pattern has shifedt westward.  

NOAA's National Weather Service - National Climate Press on this for any main nws in the US and it will take you to the climate page.

Here is for PDX-> National Weather Service - NWS Portland
Go down to the box with cities and on the left side there is a thing you check that says "Preliminary Monthly Climate Data (CF6)" press on that and chose a city and then a box opens up. Then go down to temperature and find avg for the month.


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2010)

Tuesday sets record high temperature
Posted: 09/28/2010 0805 PM MDT

Tuesday marked another record day of heat at the end of a long, dry summer.

The mercury topped out at 90 degrees on Tuesday, according to Boulder meteorologist Matt Kelsch, one degree above the previous record for the date of 89 degrees, set in 1957. 

Tuesday sets record high temperature - Boulder Daily Camera


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2010)

Phoenix area temperatures could set record high this week
Sept. 28, 2010 10:36 AM
The Arizona Republic

The Phoenix area's expected high temperature Thursday of 108 degrees could break a record as highs remain well above average through at least Monday, according to the National Weather Service.

Phoenix area temperatures could set record high this week


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2010)

Tuesday, Sep. 28, 2010
Heatwave continues today throughout Sacramento region

Read more: Heatwave continues today throughout Sacramento region - Around the valley - Modbee.com

From Los Angeles to San Francisco to Sacramento, the temperatures were scorching on Monday -- a hot pattern that was expected to continue today.

The high on Monday was a record-setting 113 in Los Angeles, 93 in San Francisco and 99 in Sacramento.

Those kind of temperatures will repeat today in many spots as a strong high pressure system remains in place. Record or near record temperatures are predicted by the National Weather Service: 

-- Redding, 103 record, 101 the forecast high.

-- Red Bluff, 102 record, 102 forecast high.

-- Downtown Sacramento, 100 record, 101 forecast high.

-- Sacramento Executive Airport, 100 record, 101 forecast high.

-- Stockton, 100 record, 102 forecast high.

-- Modesto, 100 record, 100 forecast high.

Heatwave continues today throughout Sacramento region - Around the valley - Modbee.com


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2010)

Published: Tuesday, September 28, 2010 at 8:13 p.m. 

The mercury soared to 104 in Santa Rosa for the second straight day on Tuesday, once again setting a record.

Tuesday&#8217;s scorcher broke the record of 102 set in 1921, and came in a whopping 23 degrees above the 30-year average temperature of 81 for Sept. 28.

Other hot spots in the region were Cloverdale at 106, Windsor 105, Calistoga and Ukiah 103, Healdsburg, Sonoma, Sebastopol and Middletown at 101 and Cazadero at 100.

Two days, two heat records fall | PressDemocrat.com


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 28, 2010)

Todays data for Portland

TEMPERATURE (F)
 TODAY
  MAXIMUM         77    206 PM, Avg high  71    
  MINIMUM         63    413 AM, Avg low   50     
  AVERAGE        * 70 * , Avg means 60

So overall today had 10 degree's above normal...That then make this month from perfectly normal to slightly above normal. Portland will likely get a small red circle on the climate map in a few weeks.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 29, 2010)

IanC said:


> I think it is funny that edthecynic is all hot and bothered by two of the few climate scientists that are able to admit to previous mistakes and correct their thinking to incorporate new and conflicting data.


Actually, they claimed their adjustments to the raw satellite data were the most accurate on Earth when their data contradicted all the other data. Other scientists had to correct their errors for them. Only after their errors were proven by others did they grudgingly admit their data was not accurate and only because they could no longer deny it.

Now that they can no longer fudge the satellite data, suddenly they claim that all satellite data is no good any more.


----------



## IanC (Sep 29, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is funny that edthecynic is all hot and bothered by two of the few climate scientists that are able to admit to previous mistakes and correct their thinking to incorporate new and conflicting data.
> ...



Please link an article or study that support your version of the satellite debate over adjustments and correlation to land based temperatures. So I can destroy it.


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2010)

SALT LAKE CITY &#8212; There were nine high temperature records set in Utah on Tuesday and another tied as the unusually hot weather spell continues.

Salt Lake City climbed to 90 degrees Tuesday, one tick shy of tying the record for the date. A high of at least 86 degrees was expected at the Salt Lake International Airport Wednesday and that is predicted to climb to 89 degrees on Friday, before the daytime highs finally begin to cool off.

Normal high temperature for this time of year is 72 degrees.

Record high temperatures dot Utah | Deseret News


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2010)

Steamboat Springs &#8212; Steamboat Springs saw a record high temperature late Tuesday afternoon, when National Weather Service observer Art Judson recorded a temperature of 84 degrees Fahrenheit, 1 degree higher than the record for the date. 

Steamboat Today: Steamboat temperature hits record high Tuesday


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2010)

When the temperature in Santa Maria hit 105 Monday afternoon, it not only surpassed the century mark, it broke a nearly 100-year-old record.

The previous high for Sept. 27 was 99 degrees set in 1917.

Santa Maria wasn&#8217;t alone in setting records. Downtown Los Angeles reached 113 degrees just before noon, breaking a 47-year-old mark.

Santa Barbara hit 100 degrees, surpassing the 99 degrees set in 1970.

Vandenberg Air Force Base peaked at 104 degrees and San Luis Obispo reached 106. Lompoc was a relatively balmy 97 degrees.

Santa Maria hits 105 degrees


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 29, 2010)

With yesterday data in, Portland Oregon is now.
AVERAGE MONTHLY: 64.2   
DPTR FM NORMAL:   0.3

Salem
AVERAGE MONTHLY: 63.4   
DPTR FM NORMAL:   0.9

ASTORIA 
AVERAGE MONTHLY: 59.7  
DPTR FM NORMAL:   1.0

Seattle
AVERAGE MONTHLY: 60.9   
DPTR FM NORMAL:  -0.4 up from -.5 yesterday and could rise close to avg in the final two days. 

Spokane Wa
AVERAGE MONTHLY: 59.5   Went from -.6 to -.1, so could be even slightly above?
DPTR FM NORMAL:  -0.1 

 POCATELLO ID
AVERAGE MONTHLY: 59.8 from .3 to .6 in one day. Pretty good!
DPTR FM NORMAL:   0.6 

Boise ID
AVERAGE MONTHLY: 67.2   2.3 to 2.7 above normal in one day!
DPTR FM NORMAL:   2.7


----------



## westwall (Sep 29, 2010)

Matthew said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...






Yes, I understand the basics.  What I am wondering is where the temp readings were made, at the local airport (a perennial favourite), the downtown civic center (another old favourite) in other words they tend to take the temps from wherever it is hottest and ignore the others.  If you bother to do a little looking you would find that the record heat that was reported in the eastern seaboard came from two airport locations that both read 105 degrees.  All the other stations were reading much less.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 29, 2010)

Matthew said:


> Oregon
> PDX has pulled to avg...
> AVERAGE MONTHLY: 64.0
> DPTR FM NORMAL:  -0.0
> ...



Red is my info.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 29, 2010)

Boise, ID weather station.

</title></head><body onload='if (!window.parent.StateManager || window.parent.StateManager.frameSaving) return;window.parent.StateManager.restore(decodeURIComponent(document.body.innerText));'>"+enc(b)+"</body></html>");c.close();a.frameSaving=false}

Note concrete benches within 10 meters that look to have been added since the station went into service in 1995.

Twin Falls, ID weather station info:
MESOWEST INSERT DATE: 1997-01-01
LAST CHANGED: 2009-06-15

KTWF | MesoWest

Adjusted for elevation and other factors the weather station consistently reads high by over four degrees.  KTWF Regression Analysis

Seriously, you need to research your crap dudes.  Total fail on your parts here.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 29, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Boise, ID weather station.
> 
> </title></head><body onload='if (!window.parent.StateManager || window.parent.StateManager.frameSaving) return;window.parent.StateManager.restore(decodeURIComponent(document.body.innerText));'>"+enc(b)+"</body></html>");c.close();a.frameSaving=false}
> 
> ...



This is the nws being the offical weather service they should have high standards for all temperature data. I agree that all temperature stations should be away from pavement within a grass area away from buildings. I hope they fix this soon.


----------



## westwall (Sep 29, 2010)

Matthew said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Boise, ID weather station.
> ...






Until they do, nothing they produce is accurate, thus not usable.  All of NOAA's data sets are suspect.  Look up surfacestations.org from soem pretty amusing locations for weather stations, there are more than one sited at an airport where jet exhaust hits them dead on.
Also look up satellitegate for a interesting report on the false readings that have been accumulated for the last 10 years.  And NOAA _knew_ about the problem!  15 degree errors (on the hot side of course) were not uncommon, in fact there were readings of 600 degrees(!) in the arctic!  Until they get rid of the politically motivated directors they are simply not trustworthy.


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2010)

Reno heat breaks record for third day
September 29, 2010 4:28pm PDT

 The heat in Reno broke the record high temperatures Wednesday for the third day in a row.

As of 3 p.m., the temperature in Reno was 94 degrees. The old record for this date was 91 degrees set back in 1963. Tomorrow's forecast high will be 94, with the record being 92 set back in 1980.

Reno heat breaks record for third day - My News 4 - KRNV, Reno, NV


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2010)

TUCSON - Record or near record highs are possible Wednesday and Thursday, says News 4 Tucson Meteorologist Chris Nallan.

A strong high pressure aloft is heating up Southern Arizona. A stubborn upper level low pressure is bringing clouds and a few showers to western section of Arizona Wednesday. I expect plenty of sunshine from Central Pima to Cochise Counties Wednesday afternoon.

September 2010 could go down as the second hottest on record. Tucson could tie that record Thursday that was set in 1956.

Potentially record breaking temperatures today and tomorrow | KVOA.com | Tucson, Arizona


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2010)

Phoenix area temperatures are expected to reach 107 degrees Thursday, which would tie the all-time record set in 1980, according to the National Weather Service. 

Wednesday's high temperatures came in slightly below the expected high of 107 degrees, reaching 104. 

Temperatures through Friday are expected to be within a few degrees of reaching record highs, with a high of 107 on Thursday, 105 on Friday and 103 on Saturday. 

Record-tying heat expected in Phoenix area Thursday


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 29, 2010)

Chris said:


> Reno heat breaks record for third day
> September 29, 2010 4:28pm PDT
> 
> The heat in Reno broke the record high temperatures Wednesday for the third day in a row.
> ...



KRNO Regression Analysis

Station consistently reads high.  It is located at the airport in a medium density area.  Want to bet its on or near asphalt within 10 meters?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 29, 2010)

Chris said:


> Phoenix area temperatures are expected to reach 107 degrees Thursday, which would tie the all-time record set in 1980, according to the National Weather Service.
> 
> Wednesday's high temperatures came in slightly below the expected high of 107 degrees, reaching 104.
> 
> ...



Official Phoenix Weather - Where is the Phoenix Temperature Reading Taken
Note road in foreground within 10 meters.  

Official temperatures for the City of Phoenix that are mentioned on local news and radio weather reports are obtained from the National Weather Service in Phoenix, AZ. The ASOS (Automated Surface Observation System), pictured here, is the system used to determine the official readings for the temperature in Phoenix.

Why is the temperature mentioned on the news different than what my outdoor thermometer reads?
Greater Phoenix covers a large area. Your location may be at a higher elevation or have more surrounding vegetation, for example. Official readings in Phoenix may be as much as five or ten degrees different than other parts of the Valley of the Sun.


----------



## westwall (Sep 29, 2010)

Chris said:


> Reno heat breaks record for third day
> September 29, 2010 4:28pm PDT
> 
> The heat in Reno broke the record high temperatures Wednesday for the third day in a row.
> ...





Yep that one comes from the airport and wouldn't you know it they have added 1,600 square yards of asphalt and 13,800 of cement as part of a 3.5 million dollare construction program funded in part by ARRA!  That couldn't POSSIBLY have an affect now could it.


----------



## westwall (Sep 29, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Reno heat breaks record for third day
> ...






Read my post they just added 1600 squre yards of asphalt and 13,880 squre yards of cement to the airport.  It has been reading higher and higher over the last 5 years that construcion has been occuring.  In short the temp records are all pretty much useless.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 29, 2010)

westwall said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Reno heat breaks record for third day
> ...




Temperature should only be taken within a grassy field far away from asphalt and has to be remain so constantly to have a reliable record. Still the satellite data still support some warming.


----------



## westwall (Sep 29, 2010)

Matthew said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...





The Reno weather station is adjacent to a parking lot and a sidewalk.  The satellites are in error to the point that NOAA pulled the satellite historical data off the net and they will probably be sued fo publishing known false data.

Top Climate Scientists Speak out on the Satellitegate Scandal

&#8220;Satellite-gate&#8221; NOAA data 10-15° high  Co2 Insanity

Scientists Speak Out on Satellitegate Scandal

Climate Change Dispatch - US Government in Massive New Global Warming Scandal ? NOAA Disgraced

Need more?  Just look for it, it's all out there.


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2010)

Triple-digit temperatures hit Malibu
Published: 
Wednesday, September 29, 2010 11:22 AM PDT
Temperatures were as high as 110 in the mountains of Malibu.

By Jonathan Friedman / The Malibu Times

As was the case for the rest of Los Angeles County, there was a major temperature spike in Malibu on Monday. The National Weather Service reported it reached 103 degrees at 2 p.m., according to a measurement point in Malibu Park. That was relatively cool compared to more elevated areas just outside Malibu, where the temperature went above 110.

Malibu Times > News > Triple-digit temperatures hit Malibu


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2010)

Russia has recently seen the longest unprecedented heat wave for at least one thousand years, the head of the Russian Meteorological Center said on Monday.

Wildfires continue to rage across much of the central part of European Russia as the country experiences a heat wave, with temperatures of up to and above 40 degrees Celsius (104 degrees Fahrenheit).

"We have an 'archive' of abnormal weather situations stretching over a thousand years. It is possible to say there was nothing similar to this on the territory of Russia during the last one thousand years in regard to the heat," Alexander Frolov said.

Deadly Russian heat wave gravest over millennium | Russia | RIA Novosti


----------



## westwall (Sep 30, 2010)

The Reno weather station is adjacent to a parking lot and a sidewalk. The satellites are in error to the point that NOAA pulled the satellite historical data off the net and they will probably be sued fo publishing known false data.

Top Climate Scientists Speak out on the Satellitegate Scandal

Satellite-gate NOAA data 10-15° high Co2 Insanity

Scientists Speak Out on Satellitegate Scandal

Climate Change Dispatch - US Government in Massive New Global Warming Scandal ? NOAA Disgraced

Need more? Just look for it, it's all out there.


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2010)

westwall said:


> The Reno weather station is adjacent to a parking lot and a sidewalk. The satellites are in error to the point that NOAA pulled the satellite historical data off the net and they will probably be sued fo publishing known false data.
> 
> Top Climate Scientists Speak out on the Satellitegate Scandal
> 
> ...



Deadly Russian heat wave gravest over millennium | Russia | RIA Novosti


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2010)

BRIDGEPORT -- The summer of 2010 was the hottest in the state's history, the National Weather Service says.

Meteorologist Matt Scalora said that without question, this has been the hottest summer for as long as the service has been keeping records, "and that's going back 140 years."

It&#039;s official: 2010 hottest summer on record - Connecticut Post


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2010)

Highlights of The Worst Summer Ever? report show that about 25% of weather stations in the contiguous United States the average low temperature at night for June through August 2010 was hotter than at at time since 1895 (in other words, for many of these, since records began being kept). 

East of the Mississippi River, 40% of stations recorded a new record high nighttime temperature and 80% reported high temperatures among the five hottest ever recorded. Across the entire nation, more than half of weather stations fell into this latter category. 

In total record high nighttime temperatures occurred in: Alabama, Arizona, Arkansas, Connecticut, Delaware, Florida, Georgia, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Kansas, Kentucky, Louisiana, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, Minnesota, Mississippi, Missouri, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, North Carolina, North Dakota, Ohio, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, South Carolina, South Dakota, Tennessee, Texas, Virginia, West Virginia, and Wisconsin.

37 US States Set Nighttime High Temperature Records This Summer : TreeHugger


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2010)

Several Carolinas cities post record high temperatures to end long, hot summer
The Associated Press 
11:27 AM EDT, September 26, 2010

Several cities across the Carolinas have posted record high temperatures to end the long hot summer.

The National Weather Service reported that Raleigh, N.C., had a high of 98 degrees Saturday &#8212; six degree more than the previous high set in 1986.

Florence, S.C., also saw its hottest Sept. 25 since 1986 with a temperature of 95 &#8212; one degree higher than the previous record.

In Charlotte, N.C., the high of 94 matched the previous record set in 1961. Greenville, S.C., also reported a high of 94 degrees beating the record of 93 set in 1933. Wilmington, N.C., hit 93 degrees, tying its 1986 record.

The Weather Service says Columbia and Florence in South Carolina and Lumberton and Fayetteville in North Carolina had more than 100 days with temperatures of 90 degrees or more this year.

Several Carolinas cities post record high temperatures to end long, hot summer - WGHP


----------



## westwall (Sep 30, 2010)

The Reno weather station is adjacent to a parking lot and a sidewalk. The satellites are in error to the point that NOAA pulled the satellite historical data off the net and they will probably be sued fo publishing known false data.

Top Climate Scientists Speak out on the Satellitegate Scandal

Satellite-gate NOAA data 10-15° high Co2 Insanity

Scientists Speak Out on Satellitegate Scandal

Climate Change Dispatch - US Government in Massive New Global Warming Scandal ? NOAA Disgraced

Need more? Just look for it, it's all out there.


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2010)

The Japan Meteorological Agency announced that 2010 average summer temperatures across the country were the hottest on their over 100 year long record.

According to a September 1st JMA press release, the average temperature during the three month period of June to August was 1.64°C higher than a 30-year average for the same period. While June and July were hotter than normal, at +1.24°C and +1.42°C respectively, August temperatures pushed the record to the top of the books with an average of +2.25°C. Tracking began in 1898; the previous hottest summer was in 1994, when temperatures were 1.36°C above the average.

2010 Japanese summer officially hottest on record - National Japan Headlines | Examiner.com


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 30, 2010)

Chris said:


> Highlights of The Worst Summer Ever? report show that about 25% of weather stations in the contiguous United States the average low temperature at night for June through August 2010 was hotter than at at time since 1895 (in other words, for many of these, since records began being kept).
> 
> East of the Mississippi River, 40% of stations recorded a new record high nighttime temperature and 80% reported high temperatures among the five hottest ever recorded. Across the entire nation, more than half of weather stations fell into this latter category.
> 
> ...



It is because concrete and asphalt are too close to the weather stations Chris.  I think we have demonstrated that pretty clearly here.  Bad data that needs correcting falls right into the hands of scientists bent on continuing their funding by faking data further.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 30, 2010)

westwall said:


> The Reno weather station is adjacent to a parking lot and a sidewalk. The satellites are in error to the point that NOAA pulled the satellite historical data off the net and they will probably be sued fo publishing known false data.
> 
> Top Climate Scientists Speak out on the Satellitegate Scandal
> 
> ...



But not in a form that you can post, eh, Walleyes? More denial crap.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 30, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Highlights of The Worst Summer Ever? report show that about 25% of weather stations in the contiguous United States the average low temperature at night for June through August 2010 was hotter than at at time since 1895 (in other words, for many of these, since records began being kept).
> ...



And who has been putting all the asphalt and concrete next to the glaciers in Glacier National Park? 

And your denigration scientists and accusations of fraud on thier part is duly noted. Holy Roller preachers and Southern politicians are so much more trustworthy.

You are an idiot.


----------



## IanC (Sep 30, 2010)

Old Rocks- do you think that land based temperature readings have been compromised by loss of reporting stations and urban heat island effects? Do you think the adjustments made to raw data and the filling in of missing data has added bias to the temperature trends?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 30, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



That would be the US government Old Rocks.  Look up Road to the Sun project.


----------



## IanC (Sep 30, 2010)

Australia is a first world country that takes their science seriously and has been out in front of the curve on many global problems. Yet they still have problems with quality control when it comes to data collection for temperature readings and the adjustments made to the data.

Australian warming trend adjusted UP by 40% &#171; JoNova



> This study shows a number of problems with the Australian High Quality Temperature Sites network, on which the official temperature analyses are based.  Problems with the High Quality data include:
> 
> It has been subjectively and manually adjusted.
> The methodology used is not uniformly followed, or else is not as described.
> ...



and here is a quote that really makes you wonder how low some people will stoop to add bogus readings into the mix and call it 'High Quality Rural Data'



> There is site called Bourke Airport in New South Wales &#8211; it&#8217;s listed as a Rural Site as it is out of town and is therefore included in the national temperature analysis.
> 
> Yet Bourke Airport was established in 1999 and has only 9 years of data! So where did the data from 1910 &#8211; 1999 come from? Well it matches perfectly with Brewarrina Hospital 80kms away in the heart of Brewarrina that has a record back to 1910 &#8211; well it&#8217;s not an exact match because the earlier years have been systematically adjusted downwards along with the typical rural town UHI influence yet it&#8217;s included as Rural!
> 
> The same technique has been used for Glenn Innes airport which was established in 1997 yet by using the Glenn Innes Post Office data with it&#8217;s typical UHI ( increasing min temp) they have a record going back to 1910 yet it&#8217;s also classified as Rural.


----------



## westwall (Sep 30, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...






I have peer reviewed this and find it 100% correct!


----------



## westwall (Sep 30, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...






The only people who resemble religious extremists are you and yours olfraud.  Only climatologists are qualified to render opinions on climate science (your high priests)
scientific methodology is nonexistent (there's that faith for you old buddy) consensus reigns (any of you who do not BELIEVE are heretics and need to be punished!)  Joe Romm
famously advocated the execution of "deniers".

I rest my case.


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2010)

Russia&#8217;s record heat wave may already have taken 15,000 lives and cost the economy $15 billion as fires and drought ravage the country. 

At least 7,000 people have probably died in Moscow as a result of the heat, and the nationwide death toll is likely to be at least twice that figure, according to Jeff Masters, co- founder of Weather Underground, a 15-year-old Internet weather service that gathers information from around the world. 

&#8220;The Russian population affected by extreme heat is at least double the population of Moscow, and the death toll in Russia from the 2010 heat wave is probably at least 15,000, and may be much higher,&#8221; Masters said late yesterday on his blog. 

Prime Minister Vladimir Putin took to the air today to douse a forest fire south of Moscow. The heat wave may slice 1 percent off of Russia&#8217;s $1.5 trillion economy this year because of lower agricultural output and reduced activity in other areas such as industry, Alexander Morozov, chief economist at HSBC Holdings Plc in Moscow, said in an e-mail today. 

Russia may harvest a third less grain than last year because of drought, Putin said yesterday. Companies such as automaker OAO AvtoVAZ have curbed production, and restaurants in Moscow are seeing a decline in customers as residents avoid smoke from wildfires that is blanketing the city. 

Russia Heat Wave May Kill 15,000, Shave $15 Billion of GDP - Bloomberg


----------



## westwall (Sep 30, 2010)

Chris said:


> Russias record heat wave may already have taken 15,000 lives and cost the economy $15 billion as fires and drought ravage the country.
> 
> At least 7,000 people have probably died in Moscow as a result of the heat, and the nationwide death toll is likely to be at least twice that figure, according to Jeff Masters, co- founder of Weather Underground, a 15-year-old Internet weather service that gathers information from around the world.
> 
> ...






And close to 100,000 will die in Russia due to cold this winter.  Yep warm is STILL better.


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2010)

West Palm Beach sweated through its hottest September on record, as the city reached an average temperature of 84.3 degrees, the National Weather Service in Miami said Thursday. That broke the previous record of 83.3 degrees set in 1951.

Fort Lauderdale saw an average September temperature of 83.2 degrees, shy of that city's record of 84.5, set in 2008. Miami reached 83.5 degrees, while the record is 84.02, set in 1974 and 1989.

West Palm Beach's heat record comes after it experienced its warmest three-month period of June, July and August, as did Fort Lauderdale and Miami. The weather service said persistent high pressure generated all the heat.

Heat records: West Palm Beach sees hottest ever September - South Florida Sun-Sentinel.com


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 30, 2010)

westwall said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Russias record heat wave may already have taken 15,000 lives and cost the economy $15 billion as fires and drought ravage the country.
> ...



What this tells us about russia is that it is really screwed up to have 15,000 deaths due to heat or 100,000 due to cold....You would never ever see that in America. The place needs to become developed enough and help its people instead of allowing them to die.


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2010)

TUCSON - Expect an abnormally hot last day of September, says News 4 Meteorologist Chris Nallan.

Temperatures will rise into the 100s this afternoon across the Tucson Metro. We are set to break a record this afternoon which will mark this September in the record books. Tucson set a record back on this day in 1989 of 101. The forecast high today is 103 which will shatter that previous record. Today will be our 16th day this month at 100 or better, which will automatically bring us to the second hottest September on record.

September 2010 hitting the record books? | KVOA.com | Tucson, Arizona


----------



## westwall (Sep 30, 2010)

Matthew said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...






In the US 72,000 deaths every year are attributed to cold weather.  Cold causes blood to thicken and also compromises peoples immune systems thus making them vulnerable to pulmonary illnesses.  The same holds true for Europe.  It has nothing to do with the level of technology or government, it has to do with the simple fact that cold weather is far more
punishing to the body than warm weather is. 

 And warm weather has the advantage that you can use air conditioning to help mitigate the effects of the heat.  For some reason the use of heaters on cold does not seem to have the same beneficial effect as the use of AC does on heat.

Cold is Deadlier than Heat, Despite Summertime Media Frenzy - by James M. Taylor


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 30, 2010)

Chris said:


> West Palm Beach sweated through its hottest September on record, as the city reached an average temperature of 84.3 degrees, the National Weather Service in Miami said Thursday. That broke the previous record of 83.3 degrees set in 1951.
> 
> Fort Lauderdale saw an average September temperature of 83.2 degrees, shy of that city's record of 84.5, set in 2008. Miami reached 83.5 degrees, while the record is 84.02, set in 1974 and 1989.
> 
> ...



West Palm Beach:  KPBI Regression Analysis

Shows consistently high temps above regional observations.

Approximate location of weather station:  METAR/Synop Information for KPBI in West Palm Beach Palm Beach International Airport, FL, United States of America

Fort Lauderdale:KFLL Regression Analysis

Shows consistently high temps above regional observations.

METAR Information for KFLL in Fort Lauderdale Hollywood International Airport, United States of America

This one is a favorite as the jet wash hits the station.


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2010)

With three days left in September, the month is shaping up to be one of the hottest and driest on record for Boulder.

Matt Kelsch, a meteorologist at the University Corporation for Atmospheric Research, said Boulder's high temperatures for September, so far, are averaging 84.2 degrees -- about 7 degrees above average.

"It's been a warm, dry August and September," he said.

Depending on how hot it gets on Tuesday, he said, Boulder has a chance to beat the second-highest average September temperature -- 84.5 degrees -- set in 1956.

Boulder also could break the record high temperature for Sept. 28 of 89 degrees. Tuesday's forecast calls for highs in the low 90s.

September will go down as one of Boulder's hottest - Boulder Daily Camera


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2010)

Salinas Valley cities saw some of their hottest days on record today as a heat wave swept the state.

At the Salinas airport, National Weather Service forecaster Bob Benjamin said the thermometer hit 102 degrees, breaking this day's 1970 record of 101 by one degree. 

But near South Main Street in Salinas, the temperature was one degree shy of a 1970 record of 102 degrees. The temperatures more than doubled from last night's low, recorded at 46 degrees.

As for the beach city of Santa Cruz, the temperature there reached 103 degrees, tying its 1970 record.

Salinas Valley heat breaks record | thecalifornian.com | The Salinas Californian


----------



## westwall (Sep 30, 2010)

Chris said:


> Salinas Valley cities saw some of their hottest days on record today as a heat wave swept the state.
> 
> At the Salinas airport, National Weather Service forecaster Bob Benjamin said the thermometer hit 102 degrees, breaking this day's 1970 record of 101 by one degree.
> 
> ...






All those nice little airports giving high readings.  No wonder those are the weather stations of choice for those who wish to inflate the temp data.  Salinas' airport had major work done in 1999 that added over 1000 feet of nice cement aprons to the airport and encroached on the weather station even further.  Santa Cruz had major work done all over the place following the Loma Prieta earthquake back in 1989, I have no idea how much more cement and asphalt were laid down but it was significant.

In other words yet another epic fail for those who would supposedly tell us what the real temperatures are.  But the religious fanatics will ignore that.


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2010)

STOCKTON - A freakish fall heat wave apparently reached its peak Tuesday, with a record-breaking temperature of 102 degrees in Stockton, the National Weather Service said.

The old record was 98 degrees, set just two years ago.

102 sets another record, and heat wave not over yet | Recordnet.com


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2010)

Average temperatures recorded in Canada&#8217;s north this past summer are among the highest recorded in 63 years of data collection, according to preliminary figures released by Environment Canada.

Temperatures in northern B.C. and the Yukon were slightly less than one degree Celsius above the recorded average, but the warming trend was more pronounced in the most northerly regions.

The arctic mountains and fiords were 1.9C above average, the hottest summer on record. Summer in Mackenzie region, which encompasses much of the Northwest Territories, was the third hottest on record. Six of the past ten summers in the arctic tundra region have been ranked in the top ten hottest summers recorded.

Record summer temperatures recorded in Canada's arctic mountains - The Green Man


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 30, 2010)

Chris said:


> Average temperatures recorded in Canada&#8217;s north this past summer are among the highest recorded in 63 years of data collection, according to preliminary figures released by Environment Canada.
> 
> Temperatures in northern B.C. and the Yukon were slightly less than one degree Celsius above the recorded average, but the warming trend was more pronounced in the most northerly regions.
> 
> ...




Is these reports taken within grassy fields away from cement? Chris how much would cement rise the temperature over what it would be over grassy surface?


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2010)

Here is a look at some of the record-breaking temperatures from across the globe:

1. A record high in Los Angeles
For the first time ever, downtown L.A. registered at 113 degrees on Monday, besting the previous mark of 112 set in 1990.

2. Houston's hottest month ever
While Houston's residents are used to hot days, they've never seen heat like this, with an average temperature of 87.8 degrees in August, a new record for the hottest month in the city's history.

3. A new all-time high in Asia
Temperatures in Pakistan's ancient city of Mohenjo-daro reached a scorching 129 degrees on June 1, marking the hottest weather ever recorded in Asia, and the fourth-highest temperature in history.

4. An unprecedented heat wave in Russia
With smoke from burning peat-bogs clogging the muggy air, the heat in Moscow on August 6 broke the "psychological barrier" of 40 degrees Celsius, or 104 degrees Fahrenheit.

5. Record heat in Sudan
While searing weather is common in Sudan, the 121-degree temperature recorded on June 25 in the city of Dongola was the hottest the country has ever seen. The previous record was set in 1987.

6. New all-time highs in the Middle East
U.S. troops in Iraq endured some of the most intense heat of the summer. The mercury hit a blistering 125.6 degrees Fahrenheit in July, the highest temperature ever recorded in the country.

7. The hottest month in world history &#8212; four times in a row
June 2010 was the warmest month ever recorded on planet Earth. The previous mark had been set in May. The mark before that had been set in April. The one before that in March. Sense a trend?

The 2010 heat wave: 7 excruciating climate records - The Week


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 1, 2010)

Well folks, I really can't devote all day to posting the actual conditions of each weather situation Chris decides to post.  Just note that in almost every case he has presented thus far, I have found significant problems with the weather station.  It appears it me that the weather service has a very poor system of observation which they prefer, so they can manipulate the data to their own ends and future funding.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 1, 2010)

I see. Then all the weather satellites that the various nations have in orbit are part of the nefarious plot to confuse poor little people like you.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 1, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> I see. Then all the weather satellites that the various nations have in orbit are part of the nefarious plot to confuse poor little people like you.



How many countries have weather data satellites?  How many of them have their data "processed" through the faither system?


----------



## westwall (Oct 1, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> I see. Then all the weather satellites that the various nations have in orbit are part of the nefarious plot to confuse poor little people like you.






Well I wonder how many other weather satellites there are?  The Europeans have one METEOSAT-8 (originally called MSG-1 and lo and behold it has a few problems) the EU is planning on launching a bunch of new satellites beginning in 2015 however.

"MSG is capable of full-disk images every 15 minutes. With a 60-cm aperture and a ton of spin-stabilized mass, imagery is sharp and stable. 

Bandwidth limitations allow it to only downlink half of the 1 km resolution visible data (the left, middle, or right portion of the full-width scan). Their notion of data compression is to throw away half the image. 

MSG-1 was originally scheduled to launch in October 2000, but was delayed until July 2001 to deal with issues with the launch (moving from a dedicated launch on Ariane-4 to a rougher, shared launch on Ariane-5) and the ground segment. Further concerns about the ground system readiness delayed the launch schedule to August 2002. The MSG-1 satellite was successfully launched on 28 August 2002, and turned over to EUMETSAT on 25 September. First public imagery was due in late October 2002. 

However, on 17 October 2002, a power supply switched off unexpectedly. Since then, the three remaining power supplies are being babied, preventing the global rebroadcast of the full resolution imagery, which will have to be routed through commercial communications satellites. As of November 2003, SEVERI HRIT and LRIT data is transmitted via EUMETCast, a satellite DVB broadcast system that provides coverage over Europe, Africa, the Middle East and parts of eastern North and South America." 


The Russians launched their first of a series of five planned weather satellites in September of 2009 and the last word is it is still in the calibration stage (I would hope that that has been completed by now but there has been no update yet) it is known as the Meteor-M-1

The Japanese have the GOES-9 satellite but guess what?  IT'S OPERATED BY NOAA!  And it is one of those reading poorly.

The Indians have INSAT and guess what?  Well I'll just cut and paste for you!

"In the mid-1990's, INSAT imagery was encrypted to hide it from the surrounding nations, leaving a major gap in real time global cloud coverage. An agreement was signed in late 1997 by NASA, NOAA, and the Indian government for western access to real time INSAT data, and data began flowing by mid-1999. 
These publicly available INSAT images are at least 3 days old, in accordance with the agreement with India not to distribute real time INSAT data. Even then, these images are restricted to use by the employees of NASA and NOAA, and to their contract employees, including univerities engaged in NASA-funded or NOAA-funded research."

Canada has the PCW satellite controlled by you guessed it NOAA.

The Chinese have the Feng Yung 2 satellite and guess what?  Yep controlled by NASA and NOAA.

Below is a request from the dirrector of information control Jim Dodge.


It would also help if you would give me a brief description of the
research that your are planning to do with the data.  While we have heard
of the desires to study the diurnal variabilities of various cloud regimes,
and the interactions among atmospheric layers, as well as the evolution
of large-scale storm systems, we are also interested to learn of the many
possible atmospheric radiation interpretations, boundary layer-ocean
interactions, multiple satellite analyses, latent heat exchange estimations,
wind-wave relationships, rainfall estimation, and possible bioproductivity
implications.

Thanks for helping us to provide an efficient data access and 
delivery system for what promises to be a great new source of 
environmental satellite data.

Jim Dodge


***************************************************************
Dr. James C. Dodge
Global Data Integration and Validation Program
Science Division - Code YS
Office of Mission to Planet Earth
NASA Headquarters
Washington, DC 20546
Tel. (202)358-0763
Fax (202)358-2770
Email: James.Dodge@hq.nasa.gov


So what was that olfraud?  Seems to me even the foreign satellites are controlled by NASA/NOAA.

http://goes.gsfc.nasa.gov/text/geonews.html#FENGYUN2


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 1, 2010)

So much for leading Old Rocks down that dead end Westwall.  I was sure he would bite too.  lol


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2010)

All-time record high temperature for October tied in Tucson today

10/1/2010 at 6:55PM by Jeff Beamish

TUCSON - Summer refuses to call it quits on the first day of October.

According to News 4 Meteorologist Jeff Beamish, the Tucson International Airport hit 102 degrees today. That eclipsed the record high of 101 degrees set on this date in 1955.

In addition, the 102 degree high in Tucson today tied the all-time record high temperature for the month of October. The last time Tucson hit 102 degrees in October was on October 3rd, 1993.

All-time record high temperature for October tied in Tucson today | KVOA.com | Tucson, Arizona


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2010)

As of 3 p.m. on Thursday, the temperature in Reno was 94 degrees. That means we broke the old record of 92 set back in 1980.

This marks the fourth day of breaking record high temperatures in the Reno-Sparks area. The forecast high for tomorrow in Reno is 91. The record stands at 91, which was also set back in 1980. We could very well tie it.

Reno heat breaks record 4th day in a row - My News 4 - KRNV, Reno, NV


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 1, 2010)

*Record lows*
9-25-10

Pelton Dam, OK 28 tied for record
Marshalltown, IA 28, old record 30

9-27-10

Bakersfield, TX 48 tied for record
Goldwaite, TX 48 tied for record
Three Rivers, CA 39, old record 41
Ponca City, OK 40 tied for record
Winter Haven, FL 60, old record 61

9-28-10
Athens, TX 48 tied for record
Dysenburg, TN 46 tied for record
Norris, TN 35, old record 38
Onieda, TN 34, old record 35
Denopolis, AL 42, old record 45

9-29-10
Sommerville Dam, TX 43 tied for record

http://mapcenter.hamweather.com/records/7day/us.html?c=mintemp


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 1, 2010)

westwall said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > I see. Then all the weather satellites that the various nations have in orbit are part of the nefarious plot to confuse poor little people like you.
> ...



*Now if NASA controlled this satellite, why would they be requesting permission to recieve and share the data?

If anyone else goes to the site given, you will readily see that NASA does not control the satellites of other nations. That there are agreements by which nations that have not launched the various satellites share data, and have stations of their own to recieve that data.

Why the purposeful lies, Walleyes? For that is what the statement that NASA controls the information from the satellites of foriegn nations is.*

GEO-NEWS AROUND THE WORLD

NASA requested and obtained permission to receive and share FY-2 data. This satellite will provide much needed coverage of the central Asian Hemisphere on an hourly basis. NASA has arranged to receive the data in Adelaide, Australia at the University of Southern Australia, and to transmit some full-resolution data, as well as calculated real-time products and localized sectors, over the Internet through Hawaii to NASA's Ames Research Center and Goddard Space Flight Center. There, the data will join similar data already being provided for GOES-8/9 and GMS-5. The data will be a short-term archive of infrared-resolution images, on-line for perhaps a week. Long-term archiving of the data will be performed by anyone willing to download the images using anonymous FTP from the NASA sites. 
X-Sender: jdodge@mail.hq.nasa.gov
Date: Mon, 11 Aug 1997 1734 -0400
Subject: Real-Time FY-2 Data

Dear Colleagues:

Many of you have expressed an interest in receiving geostationary 
meteorological satellite data over the Asian Hemisphere.  As you know the
Chinese have recently launched a successful geostationary satellite and
placed it at 105 deg E. Highly-compressed samples of their three channels
(VIS, IR, and WV) are provided as attachments to this e-mail.  Direct 
broadcast of the FY-2 data will begin in Oct., 1997.  NASA has located a 
ground station for direct reception of the data at the Univ. of Southern 
Australia in Adelaide. The antenna has been erected, and the receiver, 
built in Hawaii and tested on GMS, will be installed before reception begins.

Since any geostationary satellite produces large volumes of data, and
FY-2, with its three bands, and hourly observations is no exception, we plan
to place a computer at the reception site to generate segmented or
subsampled files for reduced-volume transmission of the key data sets
for real-time projects.  We ask that you consider your real-time data 
requests carefully and plan a regular downloading of the requested products
before their residence on the temporary storage site expires.  Currently,
we are planning a two-week residence time for the data.  The data will be
mirrored through Ames Research Center, and the Goddard Space Flight
Center.

We ask that you submit your requests for various areas and/or
formats of real-time data so that we may attempt to consolidate the 
requests into reasonable sets of data that may satisfy the needs of 
several users and thereby save storage space and processing time.


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2010)

West Palm Beach sweated through its hottest September on record, as the city reached an average temperature of 84.3 degrees, the National Weather Service in Miami said Thursday. That broke the previous record of 83.3 degrees set in 1951.

Fort Lauderdale saw an average September temperature of 83.2 degrees, shy of that city's record of 84.5, set in 2008. Miami reached 83.5 degrees, while the record is 84.02, set in 1974 and 1989.

West Palm Beach's heat record comes after it experienced its warmest three-month period of June, July and August, as did Fort Lauderdale and Miami. The weather service said persistent high pressure generated all the heat.

West Palm Beach sweats through record hot September - Sun Sentinel


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2010)

Last month was the hottest September on record for Colorado Springs, and La Niña, the Pacific Ocean climatic phenomenon blamed for the heat wave, is predicted to continue through the fall and winter, said Mark Wankowski, meterologist with the National Weather Service in Pueblo.

Last month&#8217;s average temperature was a whopping 7.2 degrees warmer than the long-term September average of 59.8 degrees and 0.4 degrees warmer than the previous record average temperature for September of 66.6 degrees, set in 1931.

September hottest on record, October could follow - Top Stories - Colorado Springs Gazette, CO


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 1, 2010)

OMG people!  We are going to lose folks left and right in Winter Haven if it stays at 60 for a low.  Talk about a climate crisis.


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> *Record lows*
> 9-25-10
> 
> Pelton Dam, OK 28 tied for record
> ...



Thanks "saveliberty" for proving my point.

You are the best!

This is from your own link....

Record Events for Fri Sep 24, 2010 through Thu Sep 30, 2010

Record High Temperatures: 1451 
Record Low Temperatures: 45 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 1, 2010)

Chris said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > *Record lows*
> ...



Should prove to be a real time saver for you.  Your welcome.  Early fall tends to be a record setting time for high temps and later fall for lows.  I'm patient.


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm patient too.

The Sun just went through its lowest level of activity in 80 years, so I knew last winter was going to be a little colder than what we have seen lately. Then El Nino came along and those are always the hottest years, and with the influence of CO2...the hottest ever. 

This winter won't be as cold as the last, since the Sun's activity is moving up and the influence of atmospheric CO2 grows greater every day.

Thanks again for proving that the earth is heating up greatly.


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2010)

The map at this link should put to rest all of that crap about "tarmacs" and "heat islands"....

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 1, 2010)

Chris said:


> I'm patient too.
> 
> The Sun just went through its lowest level of activity in 80 years, so I knew last winter was going to be a little colder than what we have seen lately. Then El Nino came along and those are always the hottest years, and with the influence of CO2...the hottest ever.
> 
> ...



True, but the earth is now in a strong la nina like 1999, 2008 right now and that should make this year second or third, which is pretty good when you think of all the negative effects that where not around in 1998, 2005 that are around now. 1# Biggest solar minimum in 80-100 years 2# Negative PDO.  The negative pdo could be the reason for the slight reverse in the downward trend in arctic sea ice.

In the solar max so far as been the weakest in at least as long and I believe the effects compound on their selfs, so a cooling effect likely is still being seen. Making it even more amazing. 

There is no question in my mind that if this fucking la nina would of stayed weak instead of going strong 2010 would of blown 2005 and 1998 out of the fucking water.


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2010)

The summer of 2010, among the hottest on record, warmed up Long Island Sound enough to create life-threatening conditions to marine life, state environmental officials say.

Specifically, according to the Connecticut Department of Environmental Protection, a lack of dissolved oxygen for bottom-dwellers such as lobsters, fluke, clams, young sea robins, menhaden and cunner &#8211; a condition known as "hypoxia" &#8211; effectively suffocated those species.

"If we do continue to get this increase in temperatures, we may get a shift in the species of the Long Island Sound," Matthew Lyman, an environmental analyst with the DEP, told Patch.

According to Joe Pollina, a meteorologist at the Upton, N.Y.-based National Weather Service, which runs an observation site in Bridgeport, 2010 was "the warmest summer on record" since 1948, with average temperatures of 75 degrees.

Hot Summer Temps Suffocate Long Island Sound Marine Life - Fairfield, CT Patch


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2010)

Portugal has just emerged from the second hottest summer on record, the Portuguese Met Office revealed this week.

Following on news that July had been the hottest since 1931, it was revealed this week that the summer of 2010, taking into account the months of June, July and August, was the hottest for 79 years.

This past summer, according to the Met Office, witnessed average temperatures of 23ºC on mainland Portugal which is 1.7ºC above the average for the reference period, which is 1971 to 2000. Average maximum temperatures this past summer were 30ºC, which is a staggering 2.5ºC above what the Met Office considers normal, while thermometers sat at an average minimum of 15.9ºC, which is 1ºC above what weathermen would expect for that time of the year.

Second hottest summer on record


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 3, 2010)

Chris said:


> I'm patient too.
> 
> The Sun just went through its lowest level of activity in 80 years, so I knew last winter was going to be a little colder than what we have seen lately. Then El Nino came along and those are always the hottest years, and with the influence of CO2...the hottest ever.
> 
> ...



Single day record highs doesn't equate to rising global temperatures.  So far this year alone we have found out the following:

The ice caps are melting at half the rate science reported.
A majority of weather stations are near heat sources.
Satellite and station data are basically a monopoly of a few scientists who immediately "correct" the data.

Party is over and with the economy as is, funding will dry up soon.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > I'm patient too.
> ...



All we found out was that you are full of shit.

1,400 record highs last week vs 49 record lows.

You just blew your own bs out of the water. 

Thanks for that. You are the best!


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2010)

RICHMOND, Va. -- Despite some recent rainfall, Virginia tobacco growers are waiting to see how this summer's prolonged dry spell and exceptionally hot weather affects the state's crop.

The state sweltered under its hottest summer on record and drought conditions have been widespread. More than 35 Virginia localities have sought designation as disaster areas to give farmers access to emergency assistance programs.

Dry spell could hurt Virginia's tobacco crop - Forbes.com


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 3, 2010)

Chris said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



You really don't understand climate research do you.  I disproved the reliability of every weather station you quoted in the last week.  You ahve to save face by twisting the meaning of what temperature highs mean.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Really, my friend, you are the best.

You are the first person I've seen that provided a link that totally disproved their position.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2010)

Record Events for Sun Sep 26, 2010 through Sat Oct 2, 2010 
Total Records: 2639 
Rainfall: 802 
Snowfall: 6 
High Temperatures: 1169 
Low Temperatures: 46 
Lowest Max Temperatures: 66 
Highest Min Temperatures: 550 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 3, 2010)

Chris, you are amusing.  You should have realized by now, I rarely give my opponents information that can really hurt me.  Had you done your research, you would realize we are well ahead of record lows for this time of year.  Heavy snowfalls, and a very cold winter is coming soon.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Chris, you are amusing.  You should have realized by now, I rarely give my opponents information that can really hurt me.  Had you done your research, you would realize we are well ahead of record lows for this time of year.  Heavy snowfalls, and a very cold winter is coming soon.



You rarely give information at all.

Because the facts prove you are wrong.

Well ahead of record lows for this time of year?

Bullshit.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2010)

Record Events for Sun Sep 26, 2010 through Sat Oct 2, 2010 
Total Records: 2639 
Rainfall: 802 
Snowfall: 6 
High Temperatures: 1169 
Low Temperatures: 46 
Lowest Max Temperatures: 66 
Highest Min Temperatures: 550 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 3, 2010)

Chris said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Chris, you are amusing.  You should have realized by now, I rarely give my opponents information that can really hurt me.  Had you done your research, you would realize we are well ahead of record lows for this time of year.  Heavy snowfalls, and a very cold winter is coming soon.
> ...



Fear response. So...you going to trot out the source showing we are not ahead of normal for record lows this time of year?

Your facts got slammed hard on this thread.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



You are the one that made the claim.

Where's your link?

Record Events for Sun Sep 26, 2010 through Sat Oct 2, 2010 
Total Records: 2639 
Rainfall: 802 
Snowfall: 6 
High Temperatures: 1169 
Low Temperatures: 46 
Lowest Max Temperatures: 66 
Highest Min Temperatures: 550 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## westwall (Oct 3, 2010)

Saveliberty,

Chris has no "facts" in the true sense of the meaning.  He has "truthiness" facts.  Look it up you'll laugh.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2010)

westwall said:


> Saveliberty,
> 
> Chris has no "facts" in the true sense of the meaning.  He has "truthiness" facts.  Look it up you'll laugh.



And you have nothing but personal attacks.

How sad.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2010)

westwall said:


> Saveliberty,
> 
> Chris has no "facts" in the true sense of the meaning.  He has "truthiness" facts.  Look it up you'll laugh.



How about explaining this fact....

Record Events for Sun Sep 26, 2010 through Sat Oct 2, 2010 
Total Records: 2671 
Rainfall: 807 
Snowfall: 6 
High Temperatures: 1180 
Low Temperatures: 46 
Lowest Max Temperatures: 67 
Highest Min Temperatures: 565 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2010)

Chris said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Saveliberty,
> ...






You are nothing but a personal attack..  Your whole methodology is designed to make people angry at you so that they will lose control and lash out at you.  Thus making them look foolish.  So sad for you that intelligent people see through your juvenile tactics and call out your inane behaviour.

You present fraudulent data and think that you can convince people that you are correct.  What planet exactly has that ever worked on for you?  You are the one who has a zero rep, how exactly did you get that?  Shenanigans on a grand scale no doubt.  You expect people to actually grant you any sort of respectability or creedence?  Really?

How is that working for you?  What sort of job at Goldman Sachs do you have that allows you to eat?  You have ZERO credibility.  So feel free to post your silly false facts and people like me and Saveliberty and Ianc will continue to play WHACK-A-MOLE until you finally stay down in your hole.


----------



## elvis (Oct 4, 2010)

Chris said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Saveliberty,
> ...



You're a stupid fuck and a waste of oxygen.  How sad.


----------



## newpolitics (Oct 4, 2010)

I hope the human race perishes. We suck. We don't deserve this beautiful planet, the way we treat it.


----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2010)

newpolitics said:


> I hope the human race perishes. We suck. We don't deserve this beautiful planet, the way we treat it.



I agree.  You should go jump off of a bridge right now.  That will have no impact on the world but will certainly make you feel better...for a moment.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 4, 2010)

I understand what Chris is trying to show with his posts.  He is saying there are huge numbers of highs being reported and that is telling for an increase in global temperatures.  What he refuses to acknowledge is, these weather stations are going to report abnormally high temps because of increased concrete and other heat sources being placed near the equipment.  In many cases the readings are 4-10 degrees higher than other personal stations near the sites.  That is enough in most cases to actually translate into a decrease in temperatures below normal.  It would be nice if Chris could admit this is happening on a fairly large scale.


----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> I understand what Chris is trying to show with his posts.  He is saying there are huge numbers of highs being reported and that is telling for an increase in global temperatures.  What he refuses to acknowledge is, these weather stations are going to report abnormally high temps because of increased concrete and other heat sources being placed near the equipment.  In many cases the readings are 4-10 degrees higher than other personal stations near the sites.  That is enough in most cases to actually translate into a decrease in temperatures below normal.  It would be nice if Chris could admit this is happening on a fairly large scale.





He will never admit to anything that doesn't support his position.  He is intellectually dishonest to an extreme.


----------



## Chris (Oct 5, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> I understand what Chris is trying to show with his posts.  He is saying there are huge numbers of highs being reported and that is telling for an increase in global temperatures.  What he refuses to acknowledge is, these weather stations are going to report abnormally high temps because of increased concrete and other heat sources being placed near the equipment.  In many cases the readings are 4-10 degrees higher than other personal stations near the sites.  That is enough in most cases to actually translate into a decrease in temperatures below normal.  It would be nice if Chris could admit this is happening on a fairly large scale.



Except that is not true.

Most of the 1,000 weather stations reporting record highs are in rural areas.

I really feel sorry for you guys. Your arguments are pathetic.


----------



## Chris (Oct 5, 2010)

Record Events for Tue Sep 28, 2010 through Mon Oct 4, 2010 
Total Records: 2260 
Rainfall: 703 
Snowfall: 4 
High Temperatures: 981 
Low Temperatures: 48 
Lowest Max Temperatures: 48 
Highest Min Temperatures: 476 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 5, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> I understand what Chris is trying to show with his posts.  He is saying there are huge numbers of highs being reported and that is telling for an increase in global temperatures.  What he refuses to acknowledge is, these weather stations are going to report abnormally high temps because of increased concrete and other heat sources being placed near the equipment.  In many cases the readings are 4-10 degrees higher than other personal stations near the sites.  That is enough in most cases to actually translate into a decrease in temperatures below normal.  It would be nice if Chris could admit this is happening on a fairly large scale.



Be nice if you would admit what a liar you are. Tell me, do those thermometers cause the glaciers to melt? 

And how about the temperatures recorded by the satellites? They also show record temperatures.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 5, 2010)

westwall said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I understand what Chris is trying to show with his posts.  He is saying there are huge numbers of highs being reported and that is telling for an increase in global temperatures.  What he refuses to acknowledge is, these weather stations are going to report abnormally high temps because of increased concrete and other heat sources being placed near the equipment.  In many cases the readings are 4-10 degrees higher than other personal stations near the sites.  That is enough in most cases to actually translate into a decrease in temperatures below normal.  It would be nice if Chris could admit this is happening on a fairly large scale.
> ...



Lordy, lordy, for you to make a statement like that is pathetic. You are one of the biggest liars on this board. You consistently make unsupported statements which anyone with a little knowledge can prove wrong. Faux geologist, you would be a laugh, were not the effects of people like yourself so detrimental to the lives of our children.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 5, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...





LMAO............check the DRUDGE Report today genius..............


your side loses!!!!!



Coldest winter in 1,000 years on its way - RT


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 5, 2010)

Chris said:


> Record Events for Tue Sep 28, 2010 through Mon Oct 4, 2010
> Total Records: 2260
> Rainfall: 703
> Snowfall: 4
> ...










Coldest winter in 1,000 years on its way - RT


another fcukking dummy!!!!!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 5, 2010)

Major frost warnings across several states Monday night.  Care to guess what is going to happen to the new low records tomorrow?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 5, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Major frost warnings across several states Monday night.  Care to guess what is going to happen to the new low records tomorrow?



Thats called weather...It happens every year across the northern states as cold air starts moving down from the north because of the jet stream.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 5, 2010)

skookerasbil said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Record Events for Tue Sep 28, 2010 through Mon Oct 4, 2010
> ...



I hope so because I love wild weather, but I seriously doubt it and believe strongly that this is a bunch of hype. How many times does these hypers have to talk about a new ice age...Sure we should be cooling based on natural effects, but we aren't...The why  to whats stopping a new cooling is why we're debating back and forth about.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 5, 2010)

Matthew said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Major frost warnings across several states Monday night.  Care to guess what is going to happen to the new low records tomorrow?
> ...



The point was, will it create record lows for October 4, 2010?

Brrrr! Low temperature records set in Oklahoma

Associated Press - October 4, 2010 6:15 PM ET 

OKLAHOMA CITY (AP) - Overnight temperatures broke records in parts of Oklahoma, including one that dated back to the 19th century.

The National Weather Service reported Monday the morning low temperature at Will Rogers World Airport in Oklahoma City reached 37 degrees, breaking the previous record for Oct. 4 of 40 degrees set in 1891.

The weather service says the low temperature in Tulsa also reached 37 degrees overnight, breaking a record of 39 degrees set on Oct. 4, 1987.

According to the Oklahoma Mesonet, low temperatures ranged from 29 degrees in Oilton near Tulsa to 49 degrees in Kenton in the Oklahoma Panhandle.

Brrrr! Low temperature records set in Oklahoma - KOAM TV 7 Joplin and Pittsburg News Weather Sports

Oh oh.


----------



## westwall (Oct 5, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...







So says the pot.  The difference between you and I is I don't lie.  If I make a mistake I own up to it.  You on the other hand live a lie.  You claim to be an environmentalist yet work in a polluting industry for a notoriously polluting company.  You actually could make a change to your life that would make a difference, but no, you choose to chase after the allmighty dollar and poison your neighbors with your filth.  Faux environmentalist.


----------



## westwall (Oct 5, 2010)

Matthew said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Major frost warnings across several states Monday night.  Care to guess what is going to happen to the new low records tomorrow?
> ...






You are correct it is weather.  So are the "record" temps that Chris posts ad nauseum about.  The difference is the cold records are real.....you can't hide blizzards that kill hundreds of thousands of animals nearly as easily as you can fudge a temperature record up a few ticks to give you a record high reading.

NZ - Snow hits farmers big time


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2010)

and the beat goes on....

Record Events for Mon Oct 4, 2010 through Sun Oct 10, 2010 
Total Records: 2107 
Rainfall: 390 
Snowfall: 3 
High Temperatures: 555 
Low Temperatures: 371 
Lowest Max Temperatures: 377 
Highest Min Temperatures: 411

http://mapcenter.hamweather.com/records/7day/us.html?c=maxtemp,mintemp


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2010)

If you think summer has never been this hot, you&#8217;re quite right. What you&#8217;re experiencing could well be the hottest summer in 100 years. The first four months of 2010 have been the hottest on record and north India hasn&#8217;t been this warm in 100 years, the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) &#8212; America&#8217;s climate agency, which monitor global weather using satellites &#8212; said on Tuesday. If this trend continues, 2010 could be the warmest in history.

&#8220;March has been recorded as the warmest month in the last 60 years in north India,&#8221; said the NOAA report. Average global temperature in January-April was 13.3 degree Celsius, 0.69 degrees above the average recorded since 1880. 

Three regions in the world &#8212; Canada, North Africa and South Asia &#8212; recorded average temperatures higher than the rest of the world.

2010 could be hottest year ever - Hindustan Times


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2010)

And the beat goes on....

Record Events for Wed Oct 6, 2010 through Tue Oct 12, 2010 
Total Records: 1912 
Rainfall: 295 
Snowfall: 2 
High Temperatures: 918 
Low Temperatures: 214 
Lowest Max Temperatures: 129 
Highest Min Temperatures: 354 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 13, 2010)

Chris said:


> And the beat goes on....
> 
> Record Events for Wed Oct 6, 2010 through Tue Oct 12, 2010
> Total Records: 1912
> ...



214 record lows...Thats respectable.


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2010)

Matthew said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > And the beat goes on....
> ...



Thanks to saveliberty for destroying the global warming deniers.


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2010)

And the beat goes on....

Record Events for Fri Oct 8, 2010 through Thu Oct 14, 2010 
Total Records: 1558 
Rainfall: 174 
Snowfall: 2 
High Temperatures: 998 
Low Temperatures: 62 
Lowest Max Temperatures: 10 
Highest Min Temperatures: 312 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## westwall (Oct 15, 2010)

Chris said:


> And the beat goes on....
> 
> Record Events for Fri Oct 8, 2010 through Thu Oct 14, 2010
> Total Records: 1558
> ...






I agree, your propensity for self flagelation is astonishing!


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2010)

westwall said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > And the beat goes on....
> ...




Every thread you have ever started on this board was attacking global warming except for one attacking "Obamacare." No "life long Democrat" would use the term "Obamacare." 

Sorry, you are busted.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 15, 2010)

I wonder how long it is going to take Chris to realize the weather stations are 80% heat sink effected?  It is really going to be a shock when the record lows start soon.


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2010)

Liberty, you rock, dude!

I wonder how long it will take you to realize the North Polar ice cap is melting.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 15, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> I wonder how long it is going to take Chris to realize the weather stations are 80% heat sink effected?  It is really going to be a shock when the record lows start soon.



I wonder how long you are going to keep repeating that lie. The temperature graphs of the satellite observations track right along with the ground stations. 

September 2010 UAH Global Temperature Update: +0.60 deg. C  Roy Spencer, Ph. D.


----------



## elvis (Oct 15, 2010)

Chris said:


> Liberty, you rock, dude!
> 
> I wonder how long it will take you to realize the North Polar ice cap is melting.



I wonder how long it will take you to notice we don't give a flying fuck.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 15, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how long it is going to take Chris to realize the weather stations are 80% heat sink effected?  It is really going to be a shock when the record lows start soon.
> ...



Yes, they calibrate the satellites to match.  How convenient.  The Antarctic ice caps are having a net gain.  I don't see you jumping up and down about how good that is.  By the way, where is your predicted flood of epic proportions from the melt?


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 15, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I see. A huge conspiracy involving the scientists and space agencies in the US, Europe, China, and Japan. And all the people recording the temperatures on all the inhabited continents. Been fitted for a tinfoil hat lately?

Antarctica is losing ice at an accelerating rate.
Antarctic Ice Sheet Melting Speeds Up

Ice loss in Antarctica increased by 75 percent in the last 10 years due to a speed-up in the flow of its glaciers and is now nearly as great as that observed in Greenland, according to a new, comprehensive study by NASA and university scientists. 

In a first-of-its-kind study, an international team led by Eric Rignot of NASA's Jet Propulsion Laboratory, Pasadena, Calif., and the University of California, Irvine, estimated changes in Antarctica's ice mass between 1996 and 2006 and mapped patterns of ice loss on a glacier-by-glacier basis. They detected a sharp jump in Antarctica's ice loss, from enough ice to raise global sea level by 0.3 millimeters (.01 inches) a year in 1996, to 0.5 millimeters (.02 inches) a year in 2006. 

Rignot said the losses, which were primarily concentrated in West Antarctica's Pine Island Bay sector and the northern tip of the Antarctic Peninsula, are caused by ongoing and past acceleration of glaciers into the sea. This is mostly a result of warmer ocean waters, which bathe the buttressing floating sections of glaciers, causing them to thin or collapse. "Changes in Antarctic glacier flow are having a significant, if not dominant, impact on the mass balance of the Antarctic ice sheet," he said. 

*And then there is the accelerating sea level rise*

NASA GISS: Science Briefs: Sea Level Rise

Sea level could rise 40 to 65 cm by the year 2100, due to predicted greenhouse-gas-induced climate warming. Such a sea level rise would threaten coastal cities, ports, and wetlands with more frequent flooding, enhanced beach erosion, and saltwater encroachment into coastal streams and aquifers. Therefore, it is important to study records of how sea level has been changing.

Sea level has fluctuated dramatically in geologic times. It was 2-6 m above the present level during the last interglacial period, 125,000 years ago, but 120 m below present during the last Ice Age, 20,000 years ago. In the last 100 years it has increased by 10-25 cm. However, future sea level is very difficult to predict, because not enough is known about how the ice sheets in Greenland and Antarctica will react to global warming. Furthermore, local sea level is affected by many regional processes, including tides, ocean currents, and geographically-varying land movements. These Earth motions are caused by ongoing adjustments of Earth's crust to the removal of the former ice sheets, tectonic deformation, subsidence of river deltas under sediment loads, and extraction of underground water, oil, or natural gas near the coast

*Of course we all know that the Geologists and other such evil scientists in NASA are all in on some subversive plot to fool all of us. *


----------



## westwall (Oct 15, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...







1996? n You have to go all the way back to 1996 to find something that confirms your horse crap!  


That takes the cake for the most untimely link ever!


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 16, 2010)

Seriously Old Rocks, 1996?  A scientist checks his data and model carefully before reporting.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 16, 2010)

westwall said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Antarctic Ice Sheet Melting Speeds Up

Antarctic Ice Sheet Melting Speeds Up
A NASA News Release - Janruary 23, 2008 Ice loss in Antarctica increased by 75 percent in the last 10 years due to a speed-up in the flow of its glaciers and is now nearly as great as that observed in Greenland, according to a new, comprehensive study by NASA and university scientists. 

nsf.gov - National Science Foundation (NSF) News - Indian Ocean Sea-Level Rise Threatens Coastal Areas - US National Science Foundation (NSF)


July 14, 2010


Indian Ocean sea levels are rising unevenly and threatening residents in some densely populated coastal areas and islands, a new study concludes.

The study, led by scientists at the University of Colorado at Boulder (CU) and the National Center for Atmospheric Research (NCAR) in Boulder, Colo., finds that the sea-level rise is at least partly a result of climate change.

Sea-level rise is particularly high along the coastlines of the Bay of Bengal and the Arabian Sea, as well as the islands of Sri Lanka, Sumatra and Java, the authors found.

The rise--which may aggravate monsoon flooding in Bangladesh and India--could have future impacts on both regional and global climate.

*OK. The 1996 article made predictions concerning the effects of sea level rise. Here are some of those predictions happening currently. Of course, the National Science Foundations is one of them thar commie organizations, right, Walleyes?*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 16, 2010)

When Warmers Dream


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 16, 2010)

What type of idiot believes sea level rises in one place and not another?

Ever use a water level?  Go ANYWHERE in the room and its the SAME.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 16, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Keep telling yourself that crap! Spencer is a world renowned DENIER and Stuttering LimpTard THE Jackass' climatologist. Do you really think Spencer is going to fudge the numbers to favor global warming, especially after he was already caught fudging the data to make it colder???? Whatever Spencer "reports" you know it's warmer.

August 9, 2007
RUSH: I got a note here from* our official climatologist Roy Spencer, University of Alabama at Huntsville.* He is a genuine scientist* and has been doing some research and he released the research today in Geophysical Research Letters.*


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 16, 2010)

'The corrections for deformations of the Earth's crust have a considerable effect on the amount of ice that is estimated to be melting each year. We have concluded that the Greenland and West Antarctica ice caps are melting at approximately half the speed originally predicted.' The average rise in sea levels as a result of the melting ice caps is also lower. 

Melting rate of ice caps in Greenland and Western Antarctica lower than expected | e! Science News


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 16, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> 'The corrections for deformations of the Earth's crust have a considerable effect on the amount of ice that is estimated to be melting each year. We have concluded that the Greenland and West Antarctica ice caps are melting at approximately half the speed originally predicted.' The average rise in sea levels as a result of the melting ice caps is also lower.
> 
> Melting rate of ice caps in Greenland and Western Antarctica lower than expected | e! Science News


So you admit the ice is melting and the sea is rising, just at a different rate!


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2010)

Record Events for Sat Oct 9, 2010 through Fri Oct 15, 2010 
Total Records: 1497 
Rainfall: 185 
Snowfall: 3 
High Temperatures: 948 
Low Temperatures: 57 
Lowest Max Temperatures: 6 
Highest Min Temperatures: 298 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## westwall (Oct 16, 2010)

Chris said:


> Record Events for Sat Oct 9, 2010 through Fri Oct 15, 2010
> Total Records: 1497
> Rainfall: 185
> Snowfall: 3
> ...






Holdren and Ehrlichs book from WAY back in 1972 where they claim we will all disappear in a cloud of blue steam by 1992 unless we are really, really lucky.

These are the fools you choose to follow.  Congrats, you have confirmed that you have the intellect of a gnat.

The physicists: the history of a ... - Google Books


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2010)

westwall said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Record Events for Sat Oct 9, 2010 through Fri Oct 15, 2010
> ...



And you have no facts, only insults.


----------



## Chris (Oct 18, 2010)

Record Events for Mon Oct 11, 2010 through Sun Oct 17, 2010 
Total Records: 1006 
Rainfall: 193 
Snowfall: 3 
High Temperatures: 519 
Low Temperatures: 57 
Lowest Max Temperatures: 22 
Highest Min Temperatures: 212 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## Revere (Oct 18, 2010)

Records are man-made?

How many records were set on this date in 1010?


----------



## westwall (Oct 19, 2010)

Chris said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...






Read the book Chris, it is a fact that the people you follow wrote that drivel.  They were wrong in 1972 and they have not been right yet.  You are following a group that has a great track record!  A monkey could do a better job of prediction than these clowns.

But hey it's a religion so believe what you wish.


----------



## IanC (Oct 19, 2010)

Population size is probably the main factor in CO2 emmission. How come it is never brought up as a solution? lol. maybe the catastrophists are right and mother nature has her own plan to clean up the planet.


----------



## westwall (Oct 19, 2010)

IanC said:


> Population size is probably the main factor in CO2 emmission. How come it is never brought up as a solution? lol. maybe the catastrophists are right and mother nature has her own plan to clean up the planet.






That is certainly a hypothesis worth figuring out.  However, we do know from the Vostock ice cores that the CO2 levels rise around 800 years after a major warming period and lo and behold the MWP was 800 years ago, so it could just as likely be that mechanism at work again.


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2010)

Record Events for Tue Oct 12, 2010 through Mon Oct 18, 2010 
Total Records: 785 
Rainfall: 191 
Snowfall: 3 
High Temperatures: 262 
Low Temperatures: 67 
Lowest Max Temperatures: 29 
Highest Min Temperatures: 233 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## westwall (Oct 19, 2010)

Chris said:


> Record Events for Tue Oct 12, 2010 through Mon Oct 18, 2010
> Total Records: 785
> Rainfall: 191
> Snowfall: 3
> ...






Going cold on climate change clams?


----------



## IanC (Oct 19, 2010)

gotta love the way government agencies keep changing temperature measurements!






gee, I wonder what came online in 2003 that they wanted to homogenize? ARGO perhaps?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 19, 2010)

IanC said:


> gotta love the way government agencies keep changing temperature measurements!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I notice that to...Really it don't show a solid warming, but more or less stable. I don't think that there has been a period as stable as the 2000's in the last 300 years. It is almost always cooling or warming.


----------



## konradv (Oct 20, 2010)

Regardless of whether some numbers have been revised, the trend in both is the same, *UP!!!*


----------



## IanC (Oct 20, 2010)

Matthew said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > gotta love the way government agencies keep changing temperature measurements!
> ...



yes, that may be it. I thought they were disguising a step change but perhaps they are just trying to show a trend that they can reconsile farther down the road.


----------



## westwall (Oct 20, 2010)

konradv said:


> Regardless of whether some numbers have been revised, the trend in both is the same, *UP!!!*







Only with the revisions konrad, only with the revisions.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 20, 2010)

*Ah, Walleyes, still as full of bullshit as usual.*

Warming of Oceans Will Reduce and Rearrange Marine Life | Wired Science | Wired.com
The warmth of the ocean is the critical factor that determines how much productivity and biodiversity there is in the ocean, and where.

In two separate studies, researchers found that warming oceans have led to a massive decline in the amount of plant life in the sea over the last century, and that temperature is tightly linked to global patterns of marine biodiversity.

&#8220;We are just now understanding how deeply temperature affects ocean life,&#8221; said biologist Boris Worm of Dalhousie University, a co-author on both papers appearing July 28 in Nature. &#8220;It is not necessarily that increased temperature is destroying biodiversity, but we do know that a warmer ocean will look very different.&#8221;

In one study that looks at historical records of algae abundance over the last hundred years, Worm and his co-authors found that warming ocean temperatures are correlated to a massive decline in the amount of marine algae, or phytoplankton. Marine algae are the base of the entire ocean food chain, and were also responsible for originally creating oxygen on the planet.

The study estimates the decline in marine algae has been approximately 40 percent since 1950.



Read More Warming of Oceans Will Reduce and Rearrange Marine Life | Wired Science | Wired.com


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2010)

Record Events for Tue Oct 19, 2010 through Mon Oct 25, 2010 
Total Records: 1020 
Rainfall: 589 
Snowfall: 5 
High Temperatures: 104 
Low Temperatures: 14 
Lowest Max Temperatures: 58 
Highest Min Temperatures: 250 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2010)

Around a dozen more records fell from Texas into the Southeast on Monday due to the unusually warm air that has enveloped the area for the past several days.

San Antonio, Texas; Alexandria, La.; Greenwood, Miss.; Tuscaloosa, Ala.; Orlando and Jacksonville, Fla.; and Raleigh, N.C., are among some of the cities and towns with new records on the books.

Afternoon high temperatures even flirted with the 100-degree mark in parts of Texas. Del Rio, Texas, had the hottest temperature in the nation on Monday, when the high reached 99 degrees and shattered the long-standing record of 92 degrees from 1917.

The exceptional warmth even reached into the mid-Atlantic Monday. In Philadelphia, a high temperature of 76 degrees, which is a whopping 14 degrees above normal, tied the record from 1993.

AccuWeather.com - Weather News | Record Warmth Grips the South


----------



## loosecannon (Oct 26, 2010)

Chris said:


> Record Events for Tue Oct 12, 2010 through Mon Oct 18, 2010
> Total Records: 785
> Rainfall: 191
> Snowfall: 3
> ...



there is a 100 year weather event

of every variety

across 40,000 squ kilometers of the earth's surface

every single day

Extreme weather is the norm, not the exception.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 26, 2010)

sure is fucking cold today.


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2010)

WASHINGTON &#8212; The government's National Climate Data Center reported Monday that the January-September period is tied with 1998 for the warmest first nine months on record.

The average temperature for the period was 1.17 degree Fahrenheit (0.65 Celsius) above normal for records going back 131 years, the agency said. For a full year the warmest on record was 2005.

It has been the warmest January-September on record in the Northern Hemisphere and the second warmest in the Southern Hemisphere, the agency noted.

The Canadian Press: Like a broken record, global temperatures continue to go up


----------



## Liberty (Oct 26, 2010)

Chris said:


> WASHINGTON  The government's National Climate Data Center reported Monday that the January-September period is tied with 1998 for the warmest first nine months on record.
> 
> The average temperature for the period was 1.17 degree Fahrenheit (0.65 Celsius) above normal for records going back 131 years, the agency said. For a full year the warmest on record was 2005.
> 
> ...



you believe the government, lol.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 26, 2010)

Liberty said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON  The government's National Climate Data Center reported Monday that the January-September period is tied with 1998 for the warmest first nine months on record.
> ...



Must be wonderful to be able to have full faith in what your idols state. I am sure Limpbaugh and Beck have more intelligiance and sources than all the scientists in the US.


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2010)

Record Events for Wed Oct 20, 2010 through Tue Oct 26, 2010 
Total Records: 1544 
Rainfall: 783 
Snowfall: 21 
High Temperatures: 178 
Low Temperatures: 12 
Lowest Max Temperatures: 62 
Highest Min Temperatures: 488 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## loosecannon (Oct 27, 2010)

Chris said:


> Record Events for Wed Oct 20, 2010 through Tue Oct 26, 2010
> Total Records: 1544
> Rainfall: 783
> Snowfall: 21
> ...



there is a 100 year weather event

of every variety

across 40,000 squ kilometers of the earth's surface

every single day

Extreme weather is the norm, not the exception.


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2010)

loosecannon said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Record Events for Wed Oct 20, 2010 through Tue Oct 26, 2010
> ...



Your argument is as empty as a paper bag.

The vast majority of the extreme weather is on the warming side.

That's the point.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 27, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



I do my own scholarship, thank you very much.


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2010)

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View

Record Events for Wed Oct 20, 2010 through Tue Oct 26, 2010 
Total Records: 1893 
Rainfall: 903 
Snowfall: 35 
High Temperatures: 256 
Low Temperatures: 13 
Lowest Max Temperatures: 83 
Highest Min Temperatures: 603


----------



## Liberty (Oct 27, 2010)

Chris said:


> loosecannon said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



You exhale CO2. You are therefore hurting the planet, by virtue of your own statements the logical conclusion is....?


----------



## loosecannon (Oct 27, 2010)

Chris said:


> loosecannon said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



actually you are empty as a paper bag. The majority of what your source is reporting may trend toward warming. While you will report evidence of cooling as evidence of warming.

Extreme weather is evidence of neither. Extreme weather is absolutely normal. Period.

You have a bias and seek to promote that bias, therefore you and what you post has negative credibility. 

Try being honest instead. People might take you seriously. 

mean while 40,000 sq kilometers of the earth's surface experience a 100 year climate event, of every variety, each and every day. Extreme weather is the norm, not an exception.


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2010)

loosecannon said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > loosecannon said:
> ...



Have you been drinking?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 28, 2010)

Chris said:


> loosecannon said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Yes, and with the super nina I seriously doubt we top 1998, 2005 now.


----------



## loosecannon (Oct 28, 2010)

Chris said:


> Have you been drinking?



http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/139164-suppions-conirmed.html


----------



## westwall (Oct 28, 2010)

Chris said:


> loosecannon said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...






Your arguments are based on manufactured, massaged and manipulated data and hyperbole.

I can see which bag is full of hot air, and it's yours.


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2010)

Record Events for Thu Oct 21, 2010 through Wed Oct 27, 2010 
Total Records: 2700 
Rainfall: 1101 
Snowfall: 75 
High Temperatures: 425 
Low Temperatures: 22 
Lowest Max Temperatures: 113 
Highest Min Temperatures: 964 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## loosecannon (Oct 28, 2010)

Chris said:


> Record Events for Thu Oct 21, 2010 through Wed Oct 27, 2010
> Total Records: 2700
> Rainfall: 1101
> Snowfall: 75
> ...



On average 

there is a 100 year weather event of every variety (hurricane, drought, record rainfall, hail, tornado, etc) 

across 40,000 sq miles of the earth's surface  (an area larger than the state of Maine)

every single day.

On average 

there is a 10 year weather event of every variety (hurricane, drought, record rainfall, hail, tornado, etc) 

across 40,000 sq miles of the earth's surface (an area larger than the state of Maine)

10 times 

every single day.

Freak weather has always been the norm

and will never be the exception

Chris is either a bald faced lying propagandist or too stupid to understand rudimentary statistics.

Or he is posting drunk!


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2010)

Record Events for Thu Oct 21, 2010 through Wed Oct 27, 2010 
Total Records: 2700 
Rainfall: 1101 
Snowfall: 75 
High Temperatures: 425 
Low Temperatures: 22 
Lowest Max Temperatures: 113 
Highest Min Temperatures: 964 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## loosecannon (Oct 29, 2010)

On average 

there is a 100 year weather event of every variety (hurricane, drought, record rainfall, hail, tornado, etc) 

across 40,000 sq miles of the earth's surface  (an area larger than the state of Maine)

every single day.

On average 

there is a 10 year weather event of every variety (hurricane, drought, record rainfall, hail, tornado, etc) 

across 40,000 sq miles of the earth's surface (an area larger than the state of Maine)

10 times 

every single day.

Freak weather has always been the norm

and will never be the exception

Chris is either a lying sack of shit.....

Or he is posting drunk!


----------



## Chris (Oct 29, 2010)

Record Events for Fri Oct 22, 2010 through Thu Oct 28, 2010 
Total Records: 3129 
Rainfall: 1120 
Snowfall: 78 
High Temperatures: 595 
Low Temperatures: 40 
Lowest Max Temperatures: 130 
Highest Min Temperatures: 1166 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 30, 2010)

I think we can now safely say that 2010 will not be the hottest year ever because of the super la nina is now kicking in. Surface temperature based on satellite data is dive bombing like a bat out of hell. http://processtrends.com/images/RClimate_UAH_Ch5_latest.png

Strongest nina since 1954!!! I'm thinking 3rd or 4th for 2010 now at the end of the day with the giss.

2011 may not be within the top 10. I'm thinking it could easly be colder then 2008.


----------



## nraforlife (Oct 30, 2010)

Chris said:


> ...............1880, when reliable records begin.
> 
> ..................



WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!130 years out of 5 BILLION.


----------



## nraforlife (Oct 30, 2010)

Bottomline almost all of us will continue to treat you warmist cretins with tolerance like we do fags and their buttfucking - knock yourselves out in private, but don't disrupt public places or try to recruit kids.


----------



## Chris (Oct 30, 2010)

Record Events for Sat Oct 23, 2010 through Fri Oct 29, 2010 

High Temperatures: 660 
Low Temperatures: 53 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## loosecannon (Oct 30, 2010)

On average

there is a 100 year weather event of every variety (hurricane, drought, record rainfall, hail, tornado, etc)

across 40,000 sq miles of the earth's surface (an area larger than the state of Maine)

every single day.

On average

there is a 10 year weather event of every variety (hurricane, drought, record rainfall, hail, tornado, etc)

across 40,000 sq miles of the earth's surface (an area larger than the state of Maine)

10 times

every single day.

Freak weather has always been the norm

and will never be the exception

Chris is either a lying sack of shit.....

Or he is posting drunk!
__________________

Are you even listening Chris or just so stupporfied that you can't realize the abject stupidity of your posts?


----------



## Liberty (Oct 30, 2010)

hes just a weak minded fool...like that storm trooper that obi wan duped into thinking that those weren't the droids he was looking for lololol


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2010)

Record Events for Sun Oct 24, 2010 through Sat Oct 30, 2010 

High Temperatures: 651 
Low Temperatures: 62 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 31, 2010)

There are fossils of tropical trees in Antarctica.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 31, 2010)

chris you should get into meteorology


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2010)

Data from the Met Office estimated the global average temperature for the period at 14.52C, making it the first or second hottest year since the British body began compiling records, reports the Sunday Times.

While the idea of some warmer temperatures may be appealing after the recent cold spell in the UK, scientists warned the hotter weather had come at a cost.

Vicky Pope, head of climate science advice for the Met Office, said the available data indicated the Arctic is warming faster than any other part of the world, as the ice cap continues to shrink.

http://www.metro.co.uk/news/844921-hottest-year-raises-new-climate-change-fears#ixzz13xhl7m9y


----------



## westwall (Oct 31, 2010)

Chris said:


> Data from the Met Office estimated the global average temperature for the period at 14.52C, making it the first or second hottest year since the British body began compiling records, reports the Sunday Times.
> 
> While the idea of some warmer temperatures may be appealing after the recent cold spell in the UK, scientists warned the hotter weather had come at a cost.
> 
> ...






Oh, is this the same MET office that the BBC no longer uses because their data was so screwed up and unreliable that it couldn't be used????  The same MET office that said England would no longer be seeing snow in the winter???  Just before the UK had the worst winter in decades???   Why yes it is!  As usual Chris resorts to using folks who have been completely and utterly discredited because of their gross incompetance!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 31, 2010)

Lets be honest Christ we now have the strongest La nina since 1954 and the global temperatures are now crashing through the floor. We need to avg .3c for Oct, Nov, Dec to beat 1998...We're not going to do it with this monster.


----------



## loosecannon (Oct 31, 2010)

Chris said:


> Record Events for Sun Oct 24, 2010 through Sat Oct 30, 2010
> 
> High Temperatures: 651
> Low Temperatures: 62



That has been normal for a very long time, dude. In fact it becomes even more normal every day since we collect shitloads more data.

The warmest year on record is 1998, there has been no global warming since then, deal with it. 

On average

there is a 100 year weather event 

Of every conceivable variety

across 40,000 square kilometers of the Earth's surface

EVERY SINGLE DAY!

And it has been that way since the earth formed.


----------



## Chris (Nov 1, 2010)

Record Events for Mon Oct 25, 2010 through Sun Oct 31, 2010 

High Temperatures: 669 
Low Temperatures: 67 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## westwall (Nov 1, 2010)

Chris said:


> Record Events for Mon Oct 25, 2010 through Sun Oct 31, 2010
> 
> High Temperatures: 669
> Low Temperatures: 67
> ...




Maybe.  But the lows are _reeeeaaalllyy _low!  Unlike the massaged highs

Ski Season Begins Early In Europe - Fast Track Ski News

VietNamNet - Cold weather in Hanoi, buffaloes freeze to death in Sapa | Cold weather in Hanoi, buffaloes freeze to death in Sapa


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2010)

Record Events for Tue Oct 26, 2010 through Mon Nov 1, 2010 

High Temperatures: 649 
Low Temperatures: 73 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## westwall (Nov 2, 2010)

Chris said:


> Record Events for Tue Oct 26, 2010 through Mon Nov 1, 2010
> 
> High Temperatures: 649
> Low Temperatures: 73
> ...






And the Rockies got 33 inches of powder!

Skiers rejoice as early snow hits the West - USATODAY.com


----------



## konradv (Nov 2, 2010)

westwall said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Record Events for Tue Oct 26, 2010 through Mon Nov 1, 2010
> ...



With the top of the mountain at 20-25 F and the base in the 40s, that sounds pretty *warm!*  Could that be where all the moisture for that snow is coming?


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2010)

Record Events for Wed Oct 27, 2010 through Tue Nov 2, 2010 

High Temperatures: 575 
Low Temperatures: 93 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## Bern80 (Nov 3, 2010)

What the fear mongers don't have is perspective. Worryng about this year being the warmest year on record is kind of like thinking there is a global climate problem because it was the warmest part of the day at 6 pm.


----------



## k2skier (Nov 3, 2010)

westwall said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Record Events for Tue Oct 26, 2010 through Mon Nov 1, 2010
> ...



this is just as absurd as pointing out the high temps and proves absolutely nothing


----------



## westwall (Nov 3, 2010)

k2skier said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...







Ahhhh, you're getting a clue.  If you look back at many of my past posts you will see that I make that point repeatedly.


----------



## k2skier (Nov 3, 2010)

westwall said:


> k2skier said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



...getting, lol, you have no clue on my position on GW then. And still no answers to my questions yet...


----------



## westwall (Nov 3, 2010)

k2skier said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > k2skier said:
> ...





Which questions?


----------



## Chris (Nov 4, 2010)

Record Events for Thu Oct 28, 2010 through Wed Nov 3, 2010 

High Temperatures: 393 
Low Temperatures: 78

http://mapcenter.hamweather.com/records/7day/us.html?c=maxtemp


----------



## k2skier (Nov 4, 2010)

westwall said:


> k2skier said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I asked this question in a different thread in which you posted about the early Alps ski season opening...

Since you're an expert on skiing in the Alps, glaciers and early season conditions in the Alps; how many early openings have the Alps had in the last 50 years? 

How many early closings have the Alps had in the last 50 years? 

How have the glaciers held up in the last 50 years? 

Most records go back to 1850 in the Alps so I'll make it easy on you and only have you document proof back to 1960.


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2010)

Record Events for Fri Oct 29, 2010 through Thu Nov 4, 2010 

High Temperatures: 339 
Low Temperatures: 72 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2010)

Record Events for Sat Oct 30, 2010 through Fri Nov 5, 2010 

High Temperatures: 341 
Low Temperatures: 75

http://mapcenter.hamweather.com/records/7day/us.html?c=maxtemp


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2010)

Record Events for Sun Oct 31, 2010 through Sat Nov 6, 2010 

High Temperatures: 471 
Low Temperatures: 114 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## Tony Skanda (Nov 7, 2010)

I have been in australia, and indeed the weather has been hot. Only the last two months have been normal, or even a little cooler, but winter was really warmer than usual.


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2010)

Record Events for Mon Nov 1, 2010 through Sun Nov 7, 2010 

High Temperatures: 453 
Low Temperatures: 135 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 8, 2010)

Chris said:


> Record Events for Mon Nov 1, 2010 through Sun Nov 7, 2010
> 
> High Temperatures: 453
> Low Temperatures: 135
> ...




What is a mental disorder?

Doing something over and over and over again and expecting a different result!!!


ps........its snowing on Long Island, New York this AM. Its November 8th. Im 50 years old.......never happened before.

Its all this fcukking global warming!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh........and ummm, the science doesnt mean shit at the end of the day if the political will of the people says it doesnt mean shit.

See pic above............it doesnt mean shit!!!


----------



## IanC (Nov 8, 2010)

skookerasbil said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Record Events for Mon Nov 1, 2010 through Sun Nov 7, 2010
> ...



Snow in early November is obvious _proof_ of Climate Disruption! The Gummint warned us, and now its happening.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 8, 2010)

We are all gonna dieeeeeee !!!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 8, 2010)

We have such a short record that the fact that it hasn't snowed their in 50 years means quite little as their might be times during the little ice ages/cool periods that it happens every few years and periods of 100 or more years during the warmers periods like the Med evil warm period. It is pretty hard to point towards it and say that is a sign of a cooling or warming trend.

The best way to tell is how often do these events happen over the earth within a period of time. The bad news is that we don't have nearly enough of a record to make a good estimate with 100-150 years of record data.


----------



## loosecannon (Nov 9, 2010)

Matthew said:


> We have such a short record that the fact that it hasn't snowed their in 50 years means quite little as their might be times during the little ice ages/cool periods that it happens every few years and periods of 100 or more years during the warmers periods like the Med evil warm period. It is pretty hard to point towards it and say that is a sign of a cooling or warming trend.
> 
> The best way to tell is how often do these events happen over the earth within a period of time. The bad news is that we don't have nearly enough of a record to make a good estimate with 100-150 years of record data.



We only have global data since 1971.


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2010)

Record Events for Tue Nov 2, 2010 through Mon Nov 8, 2010 

High Temperatures: 438 
Low Temperatures: 157 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 9, 2010)

We have enough data through proxy measurements in ice cores and isotopes in sediments to know that the rate of increase in temperatures that we are experiancing at present is extremely outside the norm. And, from the evidence in geology from prior periods of rapid change, will lead to an adrupt climate change.

What we don't know, is the point at which that will take place, or how severe the change will be. Even a short event like the Younger Dryas, were it to happen today, would result in the die off of a significant portion of the world's population.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 9, 2010)

Much earlier, at the beginning of summer, someone posted that they expected this summer to be very warm. The peanut gallery gave them a rousing chorus of bronx cheers. I stated that I would wait until October to weigh in. 

Well, this summer definately was a warm one, worldwide. Rivalling that of 1998. So, rdean or Chris, were spot on with their predictions. And the peanut gallery was, as usual, out in left field.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 9, 2010)

And, by the way, we have an interesting anomally going on. A very strong La Nina, yet October was very warm, and November does not look like a cold month at all. Should the anomoly be above 3, we will still be in competition with 1998 and 2005 for the warmest year on record.

In a year that began with a moderate El Nino, and ends with a very strong La Nina. Not a good sign for you fellows in denial.


----------



## westwall (Nov 9, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Much earlier, at the beginning of summer, someone posted that they expected this summer to be very warm. The peanut gallery gave them a rousing chorus of bronx cheers. I stated that I would wait until October to weigh in.
> 
> Well, this summer definately was a warm one, worldwide. Rivalling that of 1998. So, rdean or Chris, were spot on with their predictions. And the peanut gallery was, as usual, out in left field.






It was only hot when they cherry picked where they took the readings from.  The supposed record 105 degree temp for the northeast was recorded at two airport based weather stations with the acres of tarmac to raise the temps.  That makes the statement untrue.  Here in the deserts of nevada we didn't get our first day of spring till the 5th day of summer.  In the LA area they witnessed record cold temps that killed many crops.

However, the cool summer might make the wine's this year particularly good.  It all depends on if they were able to get enough in before the fall arrived.

California's late grape harvest of 2010: What it could mean to winemakers - latimes.com


----------



## boedicca (Nov 9, 2010)

If 2010 is actually recorded as the hottest year on record, it must be because they weighted the average for a disproportionate amount of sensors located in the full noonday sun on airport tarmacs and in active volcano craters.


----------



## westwall (Nov 9, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> And, by the way, we have an interesting anomally going on. A very strong La Nina, yet October was very warm, and November does not look like a cold month at all. Should the anomoly be above 3, we will still be in competition with 1998 and 2005 for the warmest year on record.
> 
> In a year that began with a moderate El Nino, and ends with a very strong La Nina. Not a good sign for you fellows in denial.






It is only interesting as an example of data manipulation.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 9, 2010)

The GOP will control the House until at least 2020 given the results of last weeks elections and the coming redistricting efforts of Republican governors, thus, all this discussion about temperatures and ice and sea currents is an exercise in futility for the k00ks. Nobody is going to vote for a cut of 2.3 million jobs in this climate..........even most Dums.

As John Kerry said recently on Capitol Hill.........."The subject of global warming is radioactive around here".


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 9, 2010)

2010 was my coldest year in Rio De Janeiro, the Brazilians all said the same thing. Coldest in the 16 years I have been going to Rio.

Good thing we have environuts to tell us otherwise.


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2010)

Record Events for Wed Nov 3, 2010 through Tue Nov 9, 2010 

High Temperatures: 439 
Low Temperatures: 170 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> 2010 was my coldest year in Rio De Janeiro, the Brazilians all said the same thing. Coldest in the 16 years I have been going to Rio.
> 
> Good thing we have environuts to tell us otherwise.



A severe drought has pushed river levels in Brazil's Amazon region to record lows, leaving isolated communities dependent on emergency aid and thousands of boats stranded on parched riverbeds.

The drought fits a pattern of more extreme weather in the world's largest rain forest in recent years and is, scientists say, an expected result of global warming. Last year, the region was hit by widespread flooding and in 2005 it endured a devastating drought.

The level of the dark Rio Negro, a tributary to the Amazonas river and itself the world's largest black-water river, fell to 13.63 meters (45 feet) on Sunday, its lowest since records began in 1902, according to the Brazilian Geological Service. 

"People are lacking food because fish are dying in the warm waters. Nearly all boats are grounded -- only the smallest ones can navigate the waters," said Rosival Dias, a coordinator with the Amazonas Sustainable Foundation environmental group who has visited affected areas.

"I've worked in the region about 30 years and never seen anything like the last few years. This has everything to do with climate change."

Brazil's Amazon region suffers severe drought | Reuters


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 10, 2010)

westwall said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > And, by the way, we have an interesting anomally going on. A very strong La Nina, yet October was very warm, and November does not look like a cold month at all. Should the anomoly be above 3, we will still be in competition with 1998 and 2005 for the warmest year on record.
> ...



Once again, Walleyes denies reality.

Oct. 2010 UAH Global Temperature Update: +0.42 deg. C  Roy Spencer, Ph. D.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 10, 2010)

boedicca said:


> If 2010 is actually recorded as the hottest year on record, it must be because they weighted the average for a disproportionate amount of sensors located in the full noonday sun on airport tarmacs and in active volcano craters.



I see. That is where they get satellite readings?


----------



## Liberty (Nov 10, 2010)

it is cold as balls today in colorado springs 

damn you al gore for giving my hopes up.


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2010)

Record Events for Thu Nov 4, 2010 through Wed Nov 10, 2010 

High Temperatures: 368 
Low Temperatures: 166 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## westwall (Nov 10, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > If 2010 is actually recorded as the hottest year on record, it must be because they weighted the average for a disproportionate amount of sensors located in the full noonday sun on airport tarmacs and in active volcano craters.
> ...





One word SATELLITEGATE....  It seems they are not working so good.....



Leading US Physicist Labels Satellitegate Scandal a 'Catastrophe' -- Science & Technology -- Sott.net


And we had a nice 3 inches of snow today!  A few of the ski resorts will be opening next week!


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

Chris said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > 2010 was my coldest year in Rio De Janeiro, the Brazilians all said the same thing. Coldest in the 16 years I have been going to Rio.
> ...



Funny my friends who live on the Amazon said nothing of this, I guess you know better than those who actually have been to Brazil or live in Brazil. 

I bet you scratch your head at night when the sun goes down, what do you propose to do about that, talk about warming and heating the planet, the sun going up and down is the biggest cause of warming and cooling, how do you propose keeping the temperature exactly the same all day, every day, night and day.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 10, 2010)

Of course it snows and gets cold it's called WINTER!


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



Yea, those crazy people at the Brazilian Geological Service, what do they know?

I'm sure your "friends in Brazil" know better.

And I am proposing nothing....except that we need to be aware of what is happening and think about how to deal with it.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 11, 2010)

Chris said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Ever been to Brazil, I have, I will make sure to tell the people in Brazil, I am sure they will want to know.

I read the article, it states one tributary that feeds the Amazon, one of how many, hundreds, thousands, maybe ten thousand tributaries, or more.


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



Better yet, have your friends contact the Brazilian Geological Service or have them read the article at the link I have provided.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 11, 2010)

Chris said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



What for, I will just talk to them personally, face to face, I am sure they will be concerned.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 11, 2010)

*No, I have not been to Brazil, and given your level of lying on other subjects, I seriously doubt that you have been either. What ever that case may be, it is far more than just one paper reporting the drought.*

Brazil Crops Shrivel as Amazon Dries Up to Lowest in 47 Years - Bloomberg

Drought in Brazil, the world&#8217;s biggest producer of coffee, sugar and oranges, is harming crops and drying the Amazon River to its lowest in 47 years. 

The Amazon&#8217;s 18-meter (59-feet) level on Sept. 20 was the least since 1963, disrupting transportation of food, fuel and medicines in northern Brazil, the National Water Agency said in an e-mailed statement. Growers in Brazil&#8217;s Southeast expect the drought will pare output of the nation&#8217;s key commodities. 

Sugar rose to the highest price in seven months in New York today and has jumped 29 percent this month because of concern the South American drought threatens global supplies. Orange juice gained 15 percent this month and coffee soared 33 percent this year. The dry weather will persist at least until mid- October, said Willians Bini, a meteorologist at Sao Paulo-based weather forecaster Somar Meteorologia.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 11, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> *No, I have not been to Brazil, and given your level of lying on other subjects, I seriously doubt that you have been either. What ever that case may be, it is far more than just one paper reporting the drought.*
> 
> Brazil Crops Shrivel as Amazon Dries Up to Lowest in 47 Years - Bloomberg
> 
> ...



Point out one lie fuck face. Old Crock, your the biggest fucking liar on these boards, not only do you lie repeatedly you have not the intelligence to read what you link to which makes you dumb. 

Not one post have you been able to defend, you must be pissed because I will not accept, "installed capacity" in lieu of actual electricity produced by a wind turbine. Obviously you spent a lot of time trying to google a link you could use and came up empty.

When I see how Old Crock will never give up I realize that people like Old Crock will resort to violence, most likely a declaration of martial law and turn the military loose on ordinary people. I dont try and change the mind of assholes like Old Crock, the fact that Old Crock will resort to calling people filthy names shows me Old Crock will resort to violence one day, once all other avenues close to the liberals they will resort to violence.

Liberals accuse the far right wing of being dangerous, ready to resort to violence, they state this because that is who they are, they believe everyone is the same as them when it comes to violence.

Old Crock is a danger in the sense that those who are liberals use the government to advance their Marxist ideology. I literally pay extreme rates for electricity because the laws passed in California are designed to make the rich filthy rich. 

Old Crock loves my money, fucking rat bastard has both hands deep in my pocket, most likely he wants more than my money.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 11, 2010)

A typical Sunday dinner in Brazil is the photo above in my last post. I should say traditional. The daughter of the cook just returned from the Amazon, she lived there until she got divorced in June. Now her and her son live in Rio. Her mother cooks me a great meal every time I return to Brazil. Ever eat salt cured, air dried beef with black beans and rice cooked in fried garlic.


----------



## konradv (Nov 11, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > *No, I have not been to Brazil, and given your level of lying on other subjects, I seriously doubt that you have been either. What ever that case may be, it is far more than just one paper reporting the drought.*
> ...



If we think you'd resort to violence, it would have to be because of your demonstrated inability to curb your temper.  How do we know this rant about "liberal violence" isn't just a way to give yourself permission to engage in pre-emptive violence?  It's like in sports leagues, those who scream the most about cheating are usually trying to distract from their own.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 11, 2010)

konradv said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Fuck off asshole, its not a rant about "liberal violence", I see the liberal demonstrations, the ones where you wear your mask and throw rocks at people, destroy property, I see them on TV all the time. 

So far there has been no violence and California passed laws mandating that I transfer my wealth or labor into the pockets of Chevron so assholes can have wind turbines. Old Crock gets my labor so he can watch foreign corporations get filthy rich, like Siemens, selling windmills to Oregon bought with my labor.

Liberals are different than all other human beings, they never resort to violence, liberal's human nature is pure, good, nothing is bigger lie.

Something is wrong with me for expressing anger, go fuck yourself. 

Liberal is pure Marxism, Marxism is being taught to the children, Che advocates violence, armed revolution, the only way to pure Marxism.


----------



## konradv (Nov 11, 2010)

Up the meds.  Everyone knows those who scream the loudest about being screwed are out to screw the rest of us.  You can't fool us with the "Marxism" talk.  It's only a ploy designed to distract us from your own favorite "ism".  I don't trust you anymore than a Marxist and no one else should either.


----------



## westwall (Nov 11, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...






Droughts in the Amazon basin are actually fairly common.  This is the worst example in 100 years but nothing new (unlike what the alarmists buffoons would have people believe)
in fact there are 7000 year old etchings that have been uncovered so clearly 7000 years ago the water level was much lower for a long period of time.

Stone age etchings found in Amazon basin as river levels fall | World news | The Guardian


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 11, 2010)

konradv said:


> Up the meds.  Everyone knows those who scream the loudest about being screwed are out to screw the rest of us.  You can't fool us with the "Marxism" talk.  It's only a ploy designed to distract us from your own favorite "ism".  I don't trust you anymore than a Marxist and no one else should either.



Four hundred dollar electric bills is not getting screwed, is it, I have no right to scream about that. My buddy just filled his pool, the bill was three thousand dollars, he complained and the dropped it to five hundred. 

Thats all bullshit I should not scream about.

Arizona, same thing, two hundred to five hundred in the summer time. 

What about rates and the expense, I just ran across this, maybe I should thank you, I had no idea there was a program to lower my electric rate. 

Still what do you think of the tier 3 rate, I also think the baseline for tier 1 rates is much to low, it is punitive to families. What do you think. This is my rant and why I am screaming. 

I will get back to you with specific laws, not so much to prove something to you just so that when others read your post and than see mine, they can decide for themselves if what you state is true.

This link discusses the rates as effected by a program for the poor. 

Nuclear reactors could provide extremely cheap power to the poor. Instead the people who struggle with families pay extra high electric rates to pay the bills of the poor. 

I say give them cheap electricity and I am the one that should be ignored. 

California Overview of Restructuring Legislation - LIHEAP Clearinghouse



> In June of 2004, a new commission-approved program went into effect that allows an electric bill discount to low- to middle-income households of three or more people. Under the program, called Family Electric Rate Assistance (FERA), an eligible household of four may earn from $43,201 to $54,000 per year in 2008-09. The program was approved by the PUC in a November 2003 order.
> 
> Program participants save on their electric bills by being billed at a lower rate. FERA participants&#8217; Tier 3 usage (131 percent to 200 percent of baseline) is billed at Tier 2 rates. Usage in Tier 4 (201-300 percent of baseline) and Tier 5 (above 300 percent of baseline) continues to be billed at the original rates for those tiers. Utilities and the CPUC have noted that more than one third of residential customers do not exceed usage above 130 percent of baseline. (Baseline is a quantity of electricity or gas that is billed at the lowest rate. By law, the commission must set baseline quantities for gas and electricity at a "significant portion of the reasonable energy needs of the average residential customer."



Making me pay more for electricity and using that money to pay a stranger's electric bill is Marxism. 

My money is my property, in California government law mandates and regulations have eliminated my right to own personal property, when one does not have the right to personal property than that is Marxism.

It is a perfect example of Marxism, government taking my personal property to give to someone else.

In this case laws mandate the rates I pay, I am a tier 2/tier 3 consumer, as defined by california law, Californian laws also mandate that this extra money pay for other people's electric bills. 

Taking my personal property to give to another is Marxism.


----------



## glew (Nov 13, 2010)

> The science and the scientists are completely clear on this subject. We are creating another great extinction



That is one of the most beautifully arrogant statements I have read so far...Is the science also clear, that one large volcanic event, puts more pollution into the environment than all of the cars ever driven in history...Throw in a second large eruption, and you can include all factory and industrial output...Perhaps you might look up how many volcanoes are active at the moment?  I love when people compare us to mother nature...One brisk shake of her back, and all the money and hand wringing in the world will matter a wit


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 13, 2010)

glew said:


> > The science and the scientists are completely clear on this subject. We are creating another great extinction
> 
> 
> 
> That is one of the most beautifully arrogant statements I have read so far...Is the science also clear, that one large volcanic event, puts more pollution into the environment than all of the cars ever driven in history...Throw in a second large eruption, and you can include all factory and industrial output...Perhaps you might look up how many volcanoes are active at the moment?  I love when people compare us to mother nature...One brisk shake of her back, and all the money and hand wringing in the world will matter a wit



The scientist  are right, we destroying the earth, there is nothing we can do about it, its too late, out of balance, and seeing that it is earth, and so large, spinning in space and we destroyed its balance, there is no way in the universe we can restore the balance. 

Its the fool who thinks they can fix the problem, the fool who believes now that we changed the course of such a large object such as the earth we can put it back on course.

Its the end, the solution is accelerating the problem by consuming the earths resources to build the largest industrial electrical plants ever conceived, massive solar plants covering thousands of square miles, mirrors, more mirrors on one site than ever built in all of earths history, these green energy power plants are of historic size, they cover the natural earth, that breaths and lives, solar completely destroys what lives below the heat concentrating mirrors, how much of that heat radiates up, what is the temperature of the worlds largest solar farm, concentrating the suns energy into heat, heat that is radiating into the atmosphere.


----------



## Chris (Nov 14, 2010)

Record Events for Sun Nov 7, 2010 through Sat Nov 13, 2010 

High Temperatures: 434 
Low Temperatures: 127 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 14, 2010)

Chris said:


> Record Events for Sun Nov 7, 2010 through Sat Nov 13, 2010
> 
> High Temperatures: 434
> Low Temperatures: 127
> ...



My wife just called from Rio De Janeiro, she says the food prices jumped up significantly due to the drought. Just so you know I am not selective on the facts I choose to post. First anyone has mentioned the drought.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 14, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > *No, I have not been to Brazil, and given your level of lying on other subjects, I seriously doubt that you have been either. What ever that case may be, it is far more than just one paper reporting the drought.*
> ...


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 14, 2010)

2010 year sets record for most square miles of earth covered with heat generating Solar power plants, scientist fail to make connection.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 14, 2010)

mdn, what a dumb ass you are. Bitchin' about your electric bill, then screaming because you don't like the idea solar energy. In California. 

I hope they double your bill on account of stupidity.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 14, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> mdn, what a dumb ass you are. Bitchin' about your electric bill, then screaming because you don't like the idea solar energy. In California.
> 
> I hope they double your bill on account of stupidity.



That means your electric bill is going up a thousand time because you are a thousand more times stupid. 

Solar is more expensive because the electricity produced is so tiny it barely makes it through 200 miles of transmission lines.

In the past all power plants were built relatively close to cities, with wind and solar we are installing hundreds of miles away, this requires new infrastructure, infrastructure if paid for by the wind or solar industry this would make wind and solar require larger subsidies. To hide the subsidy the taxpayer must be convinced the grid needs replacing at our expense. 

Yes, I am a dumb ass for bitching about 400$ electric bills.


----------



## Chris (Nov 14, 2010)

Record Events for Mon Nov 8, 2010 through Sun Nov 14, 2010 

High Temperatures: 412 
Low Temperatures: 71 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 14, 2010)

A record amount of Solar panels reflecting heat away from the earth, the concentrated solar energy super heating CO2 resulting in wild swings in the atmosphere's temperature.

Had the heat been absorbed into the earth temperatures would of been much lower.

Solar&#039;s Record Year | RenewablesBiz



> New installations of solar power will set a record this year, just like the attendance at the just-concluded Solar Power International conference in Los Angeles


----------



## westwall (Nov 15, 2010)

Interesting how record cold keeps killing hundreds of thousands of animals, stops fruit tree production in southern California, kills penguins, freezes fish in the rivers of South America in the hundreds of thousands, and little of that makes it into the news.  

Instead we have "record" temps based on two weather stations based at airports in the eastern US.  Then we find that GISS is extrapolating temperatures accross thousands of kilometers where they have no data.

And in a amazing example of how incredibly talented (or untruthful depending on your POV and your level of scientific integrity) these boys are they can extrapolate temperatures down to a hundredth of a degree.

Below are some images and the pink shows the area where no data exhists.  It's amazingly easy to say there are record temps when you are making them up.

GISS : Fighting For #1 | Real Science


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 15, 2010)

Ol' Walleyes, if the trend were to colder temperatures, then the balance of the record temps would be on that side. What Chris is postin are indictators of a trend. When the record temps, cold versus hot, keep coming in 3 to 10 times more record hot than cold, for a period of several years, one can safely say that you are seeing a trend. 

When all you can do to defend your position that nothing is happening, is post a couple of the cold extremes, then one can safely say that you have nothing to offer.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 15, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> A record amount of Solar panels reflecting heat away from the earth, the concentrated solar energy super heating CO2 resulting in wild swings in the atmosphere's temperature.
> 
> Had the heat been absorbed into the earth temperatures would of been much lower.
> 
> ...



Now mdn, you continue to outdo yourself in stupidity and lies. But you are good for laughs, along with your compatriots, Walleyes and Si.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 15, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > mdn, what a dumb ass you are. Bitchin' about your electric bill, then screaming because you don't like the idea solar energy. In California.
> ...



Damned right you are. Were I to have a $400 a month electric bill, I would be generating my own juice, whether from solar, wind, or a natural gas fuel cell. And I would be finding ways to lower that bill, instead of proving myself an incompetant bastard for just bitching about it on the internet and doing nothing at all to change the situation.


----------



## westwall (Nov 15, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Ol' Walleyes, if the trend were to colder temperatures, then the balance of the record temps would be on that side. What Chris is postin are indictators of a trend. When the record temps, cold versus hot, keep coming in 3 to 10 times more record hot than cold, for a period of several years, one can safely say that you are seeing a trend.
> 
> When all you can do to defend your position that nothing is happening, is post a couple of the cold extremes, then one can safely say that you have nothing to offer.






No, Chris is posting press releases from an organization that has actively reduced the number and rural locations of 6000 weather stations taking our actual temperature gathering ability back the the level it was in 1915.  

Furthermore the extrapolation of temperatures across thousands of kilometers of dataless
terrain is riduculous.  No legitimate scientist would ever choose to drop temperature gathering ability at the source in favour of making up what is missing.

Unless they had an ulterior motive.  It is impossible tio hide the effect of freezing cold temperatures...just look at the millions of dead critters this last winter.  However, when you get to make the figures up as you need then you can lie about how warm it is to further your propaganda.

This is what they are doing and they are being caught doing it....there will be repurcussions for this perfidy.


----------



## Chris (Nov 15, 2010)

westwall said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Ol' Walleyes, if the trend were to colder temperatures, then the balance of the record temps would be on that side. What Chris is postin are indictators of a trend. When the record temps, cold versus hot, keep coming in 3 to 10 times more record hot than cold, for a period of several years, one can safely say that you are seeing a trend.
> ...



Sorry, Westwall you've been outed.

You work for the oil industry. For those who are interested check out Westwall's personal profile and statistics on this board. Every thread he has started has been about the oil industry or an attack on global warming.


----------



## westwall (Nov 15, 2010)

Chris said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...







  Yeah sure Chrissy old buddy!   There is no biographical information other than the fact I live in Nevada.  Go ahead with your little conspiricy nonsense though.  Whatever floats your boat!




Oh and by the way you're wrong on all counts.  Most of the threads I've posted are indeed attacks on AGW, however they are based on real science unlike your fantasy driven BS.

And yes, you should be sorry.. very sorry indeed.


----------



## Chris (Nov 15, 2010)

westwall said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Sorry, Westwall you've been outed.

You work for the oil industry. For those who are interested check out Westwall's personal profile and statistics on this board. Every thread he has started has been about the oil industry or an attack on global warming.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

If CO2 is so dangerous why would we build large reflecting mirrors on the surface of the earth concentrating the energy of the sun, creating more heat. Heat is either the underlying cause of global warming or its not, makes no sense.

Reflect those cosmic rays back into the atmosphere instead of letting them get absorbed into the ground.

Now watch the response to my posts, not one link to a scientist that disputes basic common sense. 

When they cannot think they link, when they cannot link they call people names, like bullies in grade school, it is that kind of intelligence that believes in "Clean Energy".


----------



## Chris (Nov 15, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> If CO2 is so dangerous why would we build large reflecting mirrors on the surface of the earth concentrating the energy of the sun, creating more heat. Heat is either the underlying cause of global warming or its not, makes no sense.
> 
> Reflect those cosmic rays back into the atmosphere instead of letting them get absorbed into the ground.
> 
> ...



Clean energy is all around us.

And you are the one who is insulting people.

As Buckminster Fuller said, "There isn't an energy crisis. There is only a crisis of ignorance."


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Chris said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > If CO2 is so dangerous why would we build large reflecting mirrors on the surface of the earth concentrating the energy of the sun, creating more heat. Heat is either the underlying cause of global warming or its not, makes no sense.
> ...



Are you stupid, I meant to be insulting, I wont deny that it was my intention to insult, I thought for some dumb reason if I insulted you, you would take my challenge and show us the plant that makes green energy, give us the name, maybe the address, we can google map plot it and see how clean it is.

So go ahead six figure man, show us the clean energy plant.

Crisis of ignorance, to bad the ignorant are not smart enough to see how far that crisis reaches into their own life.


----------



## westwall (Nov 16, 2010)

Chris said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > If CO2 is so dangerous why would we build large reflecting mirrors on the surface of the earth concentrating the energy of the sun, creating more heat. Heat is either the underlying cause of global warming or its not, makes no sense.
> ...







And you are a classic example of a willfully ignorant silly person!  Fuller wouldn't spend a minute with you.  He had far higher standards.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 16, 2010)

westwall said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



As Buckminister Fuller said, "There isn't an energy crisis, there is only a chris of ignorance.

I fixed the quote.


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



You fixed nothing.

You have no facts, only insults.

Pretty pathetic, really.


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2010)

Record Events for Tue Nov 9, 2010 through Mon Nov 15, 2010 

High Temperatures: 421 
Low Temperatures: 59 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## westwall (Nov 16, 2010)

Chris said:


> Record Events for Tue Nov 9, 2010 through Mon Nov 15, 2010
> 
> High Temperatures: 421
> Low Temperatures: 59
> ...







Evidence of GISS cooking the books.

GISS : Fighting For #1 | Real Science


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2010)

Prague, Nov 13 (CTK) - Record high temperatures of almost 20 degrees centigrade were registered in Prague and Ceske Budejovice, south Bohemia, Saturday.

Unusually high temperatures for mid-November were also reported from other large towns - Brno (16.5 degrees centigrade), south Moravia, and Ostrava-Mosnov (17.5 degrees centigrade), north Moravia.

In Prague-Karlov meteorologists measured 19 degrees centigrade, which exceeded the previous record from 1928 (14.9 degrees centigrade) by over four degrees.

Record high temperatures registered in ?R | Prague Monitor


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2010)

The temperature in Moscow reached 12.3 degrees Celsius (54.14 degrees Fahrenheit) on Monday setting the fifth record for the fall of 2010, the Fobos meteorological center said.

The previous record for November 15 was set in 1923 with a temperature of 11.7C.

Moscow has set four temperature records this month, with temperatures hovering at around 12 C.

Hedgehogs and badgers living in Russian capital, have been unable to go into hibernation this fall because of the unusually warm weather. Some species of red squirrels have not changed their coats to white yet, and hares are only halfway into their winter attire.

Moscow breaks fifth record of abnormally warm November | Russia | RIA Novosti


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 16, 2010)

Chris said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



For each ton of polysilicon produced, four tons of silicon tetrachloride are generated. That is a fact, how many tons of poly silicon were consumed by the Nellis AFB's Sunpower Solar plant.

Where were the panels manufactured.

Is it an insult if its true, if I call you a six-figure-mind, that is how you asked to be identified, you expect your post to be accepted based on your intelligence, as proved by the amount of money you tell us you make, you make six figures, so give us some six figure answers with six figures of fact, not just a link, any idiot can link, you make six figures, did you do that linking to stories and ignoring points of fact.

Is it an insult or a descriptive analysis of Chris and his six-figure posts.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

*Still having above normal temperatures in many parts of the world, yet we are in a moderate to strong La Nina. If the pattern of immediate switchs in ENSO continue, with no neutral periods, we could have one hell of a summer next year.*

Climate Prediction Center - Seasonal Outlook

MODERATE-TO-STRONG LA NINA CONDITIONS CONTINUE IN THE TROPICAL PACIFIC OCEAN. SEA SURFACE TEMPERATURES (SSTS) IN THE TROPICAL PACIFIC HAVE DECLINED TO VALUES RANGING FROM 1 TO 2.5 DEGREES C BELOW LONG-TERM AVERAGES.  BUOY MEASUREMENTS OF OCEAN TEMPERATURE FROM THE SURFACE TO 600 METERS BELOW THE SURFACE INDICATE THE EXISTENCE OF A POOL OF SUBSURFACE WATER WHICH IS FROM 1 TO 6 CENTIGRADE DEGREES COOLER THAN LONG TERM AVERAGES, BETWEEN ABOUT THE DATE LINE TO NEAR THE COAST OF SOUTH AMERICA, WITH COLDEST TEMPERATURES BETWEEN ABOUT 50 AND 125 METERS BELOW THE SURFACE, BETWEEN ABOUT 160W AND 110W.  THIS FEATURE SUPPORTS THE MAINTENANCE AND CONTINUATION OF THIS LA NINA EVENT.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...




*More bullshit from mdn. When will he stop making up such easy to check out lies?

As you can see from the paragraph, sillcon tetrachloride is an intermediate step, not a byproduct of the process of making very pure silicon. And when it shows up as pollution, it is an indication of inefficiency and profit loss.*

Silicon tetrachloride - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Silicon tetrachloride is sometimes used as an intermediate in the manufacture of extremely pure silicon, since it has a boiling point convenient for purification by repeated fractional distillation; it can be reduced to silicon by hydrogen gas, or hydrolysed to SiO2 as a precursor for extremely pure synthetic fused silica. Very pure silicon derived from silicon tetrachloride is used in large amounts in the semiconductor industry, and also in the production of photovoltaic cells. Reports of silicon tetrachloride pollution in China have been associated with the increased demand for photovoltaic cells that has been stimulated by subsidy programs.[2]


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 16, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Old Crock, you are dumb-funny, so dumb I have to laugh at you, I don't even need a link, thanks.



> Silicon tetrachloride is sometimes used as an intermediate in the manufacture of extremely pure silicon



Sometimes, how often is sometimes, is this a decision the plant manager makes at the beginning of the day or is this a decision made by the engineer that designs the manufacturing plant according to the environmental laws or lack of in the country the said plant will be built.

Your link even states there is tetrachloride pollution in China.



> Reports of silicon tetrachloride pollution in China have been associated with the increased demand for photovoltaic cells that has been stimulated by subsidy programs



As the link states that the pollution was created by the demand of Green Energy and the subsidies in the USA. 

Thanks Old Crock, according to your source, we are now responsible for cleaning the pollution in China because of all the subsidized solar farms in Oregon, which Oregon cannot pay for so Obama is giving Oregon billions of dollars, hence the entire nation will pay for cleaning pollution in China and pay Old Crock' Clean electric bill.

Old Crock, more bullshit from me, yet Old Crock's post states what I said.

Your a great opponent. Your cleverness is dazzling.


----------



## westwall (Nov 16, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> *Still having above normal temperatures in many parts of the world, yet we are in a moderate to strong La Nina. If the pattern of immediate switchs in ENSO continue, with no neutral periods, we could have one hell of a summer next year.*
> 
> Climate Prediction Center - Seasonal Outlook
> 
> MODERATE-TO-STRONG LA NINA CONDITIONS CONTINUE IN THE TROPICAL PACIFIC OCEAN. SEA SURFACE TEMPERATURES (SSTS) IN THE TROPICAL PACIFIC HAVE DECLINED TO VALUES RANGING FROM 1 TO 2.5 DEGREES C BELOW LONG-TERM AVERAGES.  BUOY MEASUREMENTS OF OCEAN TEMPERATURE FROM THE SURFACE TO 600 METERS BELOW THE SURFACE INDICATE THE EXISTENCE OF A POOL OF SUBSURFACE WATER WHICH IS FROM 1 TO 6 CENTIGRADE DEGREES COOLER THAN LONG TERM AVERAGES, BETWEEN ABOUT THE DATE LINE TO NEAR THE COAST OF SOUTH AMERICA, WITH COLDEST TEMPERATURES BETWEEN ABOUT 50 AND 125 METERS BELOW THE SURFACE, BETWEEN ABOUT 160W AND 110W.  THIS FEATURE SUPPORTS THE MAINTENANCE AND CONTINUATION OF THIS LA NINA EVENT.







These temperatures are fiction.

GISS : Fighting For #1 | Real Science


----------



## westwall (Nov 16, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...






Yes this is par for the course with olfraud.  He links without understanding what exactly it is they are saying.   My wife has a friend who is the head of the Arapahoe County Psych Department, and she calls people like olfraud "factual posturers" a term I adore as it fits so many of the greenies.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

westwall said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > *Still having above normal temperatures in many parts of the world, yet we are in a moderate to strong La Nina. If the pattern of immediate switchs in ENSO continue, with no neutral periods, we could have one hell of a summer next year.*
> ...



Your blog is fiction. You claim to be a scientist, then post sites from unknown bloggers rather than real scientists. The people at NOAA, unlike you, are real scientists.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

westwall said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Sure, Walleyes, sure. And you post from political sites and dumb ass blogs. How about some real scientists, other than those in the employ of tobacco companies and energy corperations. Not many of those around on your side of the debate. Have you noticed that, ol' Walleyes? You have people like Frank and mdn. Your peer group. You and Kookybill, a real team.


----------



## elvis (Nov 16, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



you think anyone who doesn't suck on algore is not a real scientist.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

elvis said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Sheesh, Rent-A-Boy, back to your penis fixation again.


----------



## elvis (Nov 16, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



no cumstain, just wondering when you'll stop fellating algore.  Tell the truth.  that was you in a wig acting as his masseuse, wasn't it.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

LOL. Ah well, some people just have a single track mind, as well as a single digit IQ


----------



## elvis (Nov 16, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> LOL. Ah well, some people just have a single track mind, as well as a single digit IQ



Yeah.  But there is still hope for you.  Maybe you can start by getting  a Speak and Spell for Christmas.


----------



## westwall (Nov 16, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...






Then why is NOAA being sued for knowingly disseminating false temperature data?


----------



## westwall (Nov 16, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...







Talk about the pot calling the kettle black!  I'll tell you what, you can no longer post drivel from the politically motivated and biased sources you love and I will only post from scientists from MIT, and other universities of similar repute.


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2010)

westwall said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Because the oil and coal industries are a very powerful political influence in this country.

Since you "used to work for the oil industry", you should know.


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2010)

Record Events for Wed Nov 10, 2010 through Tue Nov 16, 2010 

High Temperatures: 436 
Low Temperatures: 53 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2010)

The latest figures are in from NASA and, surprise, surprise, this remains the warmest year on the planet since they started tracking temperatures 131 years ago. Last month was the third warmest October, ensuring that temperatures from January to October were still the highest on record.

Top of the heat: At this rate 2010 will beat out the other years at the top of the list -- 1998, 2007, and the current leader, 2005. And so far November is tracking at a record level. What makes this more significant, says NASA, is that the record temperatures have come during a "minimum of solar irradiance," when temperatures would be expected to drop. [Climate Progress]

They're definitely noticing the difference in Moscow. It's nothing like the hideous heat wave that baked the city last summer, but temperatures have been running more than 20 degrees above the November average, which is 30 degrees F. [TerraDaily]

2010 still on track to be hottest on record | Grist


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 17, 2010)

westwall said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



OK, flap yap, by whom? The only suits I saw pending against NOAA concerned fishing and seals.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 17, 2010)

westwall said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



*You mean like this?*

http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2009/roulette-0519.html

The most comprehensive modeling yet carried out on the likelihood of how much hotter the Earth's climate will get in this century shows that without rapid and massive action, the problem will be about twice as severe as previously estimated six years ago - and could be even worse than that.

The study uses the MIT Integrated Global Systems Model, a detailed computer simulation of global economic activity and climate processes that has been developed and refined by the Joint Program on the Science and Policy of Global Change since the early 1990s. The new research involved 400 runs of the model with each run using slight variations in input parameters, selected so that each run has about an equal probability of being correct based on present observations and knowledge. Other research groups have estimated the probabilities of various outcomes, based on variations in the physical response of the climate system itself. But the MIT model is the only one that interactively includes detailed treatment of possible changes in human activities as well - such as the degree of economic growth, with its associated energy use, in different countries.

Study co-author Ronald Prinn, the co-director of the Joint Program and director of MIT's Center for Global Change Science, says that, regarding global warming, it is important "to base our opinions and policies on the peer-reviewed science," he says. And in the peer-reviewed literature, the MIT model, unlike any other, looks in great detail at the effects of economic activity coupled with the effects of atmospheric, oceanic and biological systems. "In that sense, our work is unique," he says.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 17, 2010)

EcoTarium Exhibit Showcases MIT Global Warming Studies | Worcester Business Journal

EcoTarium Exhibit Showcases MIT Global Warming Studies
By Brandon Butler

Worcester Business Journal Staff Writer
02/25/10

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A new exhibit created in part by scientists at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology studying the impacts of climate change, is set to open March 2 at the Worcester EcoTarium. 

The exhibit, named Seasons of Change, Global Warming in Your Backyard, uses touch-screen computers to allow visitors to make decisions about energy usage around the world. Then, the effects of those decisions are calculated out until the year 2075 to see what the impact would be. 

The program was developed by a partnership between MIT, MIT's Sloan School of Management, the New England Sciences Center Collaborative, the Sustainability Institute, Brown University and the Environmental Defense Fund. It will run through mid-June


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 17, 2010)

*MIT, one of the best places to get good information, in spite of a certain tobacco and energy company shill that resides there.*

http://globalchange.mit.edu/files/document/MITJPSPGC_Rpt169.pdf

A.P. Sokolov*, P.H. Stone*, C.E. Forest*, R. Prinn*, M.C. Sarofim*, M. Webster*, S.
Paltsev*, C.A. Schlosser*, D. Kicklighter&#8224;, S. Dutkiewicz*, J. Reilly*, C. Wang*, B. Felzer&#8225;,
J. Melillo&#8224;, and H.D. Jacoby*
Abstract
The MIT Integrated Global System Model is used to make probabilistic projections of climate
change from 1861 to 2100. Since the model&#8217;s first projections were published in 2003 substantial
improvements have been made to the model and improved estimates of the probability
distributions of uncertain input parameters have become available. The new projections are
considerably warmer than the 2003 projections, e.g., the median surface warming in 2091 to
2100 is 5.1oC compared to 2.4oC in the earlier study. Many changes contribute to the stronger
warming; among the more important ones are taking into account the cooling in the second half
of the 20th century due to volcanic eruptions for input parameter estimation and a more
sophisticated method for projecting GDP growth which eliminated many low emission scenarios.
However, if recently published data, suggesting stronger 20th century ocean warming, are used
to determine the input climate parameters, the median projected warning at the end of the 21st
century is only 4.1oC. Nevertheless all our simulations have a very small probability of warming
less than 2.4oC, the lower bound of the IPCC AR4 projected likely range for the A1FI scenario,
which has forcing very similar to our median projection. The probability distribution for the
surface warming produced by our analysis is more symmetric than the distribution assumed by
the IPCC due to a different feedback between the climate and the carbon cycle, resulting from a
different treatment of the carbon-nitrogen interaction in the terrestrial ecosystem.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 17, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



Old Crock, I think you missed this, another example where your link shows your wrong, I may take time to look at your last link, I bet if we see the study it states something different than what you believe you posted.


----------



## westwall (Nov 17, 2010)

Chris said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...








Ummmmm, the organizations suing NOAA are scientific groups and weather dissemination companies...not the oil companies.  If you had half a brain you would know that.


----------



## westwall (Nov 17, 2010)

Chris said:


> The latest figures are in from NASA and, surprise, surprise, this remains the warmest year on the planet since they started tracking temperatures 131 years ago. Last month was the third warmest October, ensuring that temperatures from January to October were still the highest on record.
> 
> Top of the heat: At this rate 2010 will beat out the other years at the top of the list -- 1998, 2007, and the current leader, 2005. And so far November is tracking at a record level. What makes this more significant, says NASA, is that the record temperatures have come during a "minimum of solar irradiance," when temperatures would be expected to drop. [Climate Progress]
> 
> ...






Only because they're massaging the figures Chris.  Of course if it fits your religious dogma then you're all for it aren't you.  If they were massaging the other way you would be screaming your head off.  A most useful idiot you are my preciousssss...yesss.


----------



## westwall (Nov 17, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> EcoTarium Exhibit Showcases MIT Global Warming Studies | Worcester Business Journal
> 
> EcoTarium Exhibit Showcases MIT Global Warming Studies
> By Brandon Butler
> ...






Nope you have to use the MIT source only.  Not the biased ECO BLOG of a newspaper.  Sheesh, you can't follow directions at all can you?


----------



## Chris (Nov 17, 2010)

Record Events for Thu Nov 11, 2010 through Wed Nov 17, 2010 

High Temperatures: 388 
Low Temperatures: 38 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## Chris (Nov 17, 2010)

Iowa has now recorded eight consecutive months of above normal temperatures. State Climatologist Harry Hillaker says, on average, the state had a little less than one-inch of rain in October. The average temperature was 54, which is about three degrees warmer than normal for the month.

October was 8th straight above normal temperature month


----------



## Chris (Nov 17, 2010)

October&#8217;s same-store sames numbers are in and the results are a bit of a mixed bag. About an equal number of retailers posted gains and declines. Overall, same-store sales for the 30+ retailers that still bother to report monthly figures were up about 1.5 percent give or take a few basis points depending on whose numbers you want to use.

Retailers blamed the results on the fact that October was much warmer than normal, suppressing sales, for example, for things like sweaters, outerwear and other cold-weather items.

Retailers Are Blaming "Warm Weather" For Spotty Sales In October


----------



## Chris (Nov 17, 2010)

The first eight months of this year set a record for the warmest average temperature in Canada and the fall forecast calls for above average temperatures from Manitoba to the east coast.

&#8220;That&#8217;s why I&#8217;m saying now that this 2010 will likely go down as the warmest year on record in Canada. No question about it,&#8221; Environment Canada&#8217;s senior climatologist David Phillips said Monday. 

Windsor and Canada on track for warmest year on record


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 18, 2010)

Windsor, nice industrial city. Not surprising in areas of Heavy industry that temperatures would set records. Is it just a tiny bit possible that if you take the temperature next to industry it will be hot. 

How about Bayfield, why are the temperatures of Bayfield so much different, not so many record highs as an industrial town.

Or how about contrasting these temperatures with those of Michigan.

No record highs for Pontiac Michigan during October, not even close, if we are on the cusp of dangerously high temperatures how come we are not setting records in Windsor every day. 

Either way, Pontiac based on October is not even close to experiencing "Global Warming". 

National Weather Service Text Product Display



> TEMPERATURE (F)
> RECORD
> HIGH              92   10/07/1963
> LOW               17   10/21/1974
> ...


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 18, 2010)

Five decades of no record highs recorded in the month of October in Pontiac Michigan. A record low set just four decades ago. 

Living in Michigan during the 70's I vividly remember the media speaking of the return of the Ice Age. How wrong the media/universities/scientists/government are when they attempt to predict the future as well as how blind and naive the media/researchers/universities/scientists/government are to the negative effects of their collective attempt to change the course of nature and history.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 18, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> Five decades of no record highs recorded in the month of October in Pontiac Michigan. A record low set just four decades ago.
> 
> Living in Michigan during the 70's I vividly remember the media speaking of the return of the Ice Age. How wrong the media/universities/scientists/government are when they attempt to predict the future as well as how blind and naive the media/researchers/universities/scientists/government are to the negative effects of their collective attempt to change the course of nature and history.



The so called predictions of an immeniant ice was the a creation of the media. The scientists of that time were either stating that there was not enough evidence for valid predictions, or stating that a warming was more likely because of manmade GHGs.

Now, mdn, you have repeated this lie before.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 18, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Five decades of no record highs recorded in the month of October in Pontiac Michigan. A record low set just four decades ago.
> ...



The Media was making Ice. 

Come on Old Crock, scientist thought there was not enough ice so things got warm.

I find your simpleton explanation flimsy at best.


----------



## Chris (Nov 19, 2010)

Record Events for Fri Nov 12, 2010 through Thu Nov 18, 2010 

High Temperatures: 299 
Low Temperatures: 34 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## Chris (Nov 19, 2010)

The abnormally warm weather in Moscow has broken the sixth temperature record in November shattering the 60-year maximum temperature, the Fobos meteorological center said.

The temperature in Moscow reached 10.3 degrees Celsius (50.36 degrees Fahrenheit) on Tuesday exceeding the figure recorded in 1950, meteorologists said.

Moscow earlier set five temperature records this month, with temperatures hovering at around 12-14.5 degrees Celsius.

Moscow sees sixth temperature record in November | Russia | RIA Novosti


----------



## Chris (Nov 19, 2010)

Wednesday was the hottest November day in Longview history, with the high temperature soaring to 78 degrees.

The high wiped out a record that had stood since Nov. 6, 1951, when the high reached 77 degrees. The record Nov. 3 date had been 72 degrees, a mark set in 1962, according to Daily News and Weather Service records.

To put the record-setting heat into perspective, Wednesday's high was 21 degrees above average. And only once in May and three times in June this year did the daily high exceed 78 degrees.

Wednesday's temperatures break record; hottest November day on books


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2010)

Record Events for Sat Nov 13, 2010 through Fri Nov 19, 2010 

High Temperatures: 188 
Low Temperatures: 40 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 20, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



*Sheesh, you are sounding more and more like Kookybill everyday.*

Did scientists predict an impending ice age in the 1970s?

The fact is that around 1970 there were 6 times as many scientists predicting a warming rather than a cooling planet. Today, with 30+years more data to analyse, we've reached a clear scientific consensus: 97% of working climate scientists agree with the view that human beings are causing global warming.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 21, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Fact is your a numb nut who cannot defend your posts, like in Geothermal, you stated a geothermal plant had a design flaw, thats why it failed, then you stated a geothermal was making 250 million, remember that dumb ass, only thing was the earlier geothermal plant with the design flaw was the plant that old crock claimed was making all the money. Old Crock is that stupid, no geothermal plant made the money Old Crock claimed.

How about the time Old Crock said steel was made with only electricity, no natural gas, Old Crock stated he worked in steel plants so Old Crock knew. So whats the dumb ass do, Old Crock posts a link to how steel is made, in the link of Old Crocks, just one sentence from the sentence Old Crock quoted, was the sentence that stated Natural gas was needed in the process.

Old Crock, you dont know your ass from a hole in the ground.


----------



## Chris (Nov 21, 2010)

The abnormally warm weather in Moscow has broken the sixth temperature record in November shattering the 60-year maximum temperature, the Fobos meteorological center said.

The temperature in Moscow reached 10.3 degrees Celsius (50.36 degrees Fahrenheit) on Tuesday exceeding the figure recorded in 1950, meteorologists said.

Moscow earlier set five temperature records this month, with temperatures hovering at around 12-14.5 degrees Celsius.

The head of the Russian Hydrometeorological Center, Alexander Frolov, earlier said record temperatures had also been recorded in Siberia and a number of other Russian regions.

Moscow sees sixth temperature record in November | Russia | RIA Novosti


----------



## westwall (Nov 21, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Five decades of no record highs recorded in the month of October in Pontiac Michigan. A record low set just four decades ago.
> ...







Now olfraud you know that's not true at all!  I am shocked that you would utter such a complete untruth!  Shocked!  Oh, wait, it's you.....

Oh well.  Your lack of truthfulness aside here is a cute youtube video that shows a whole passel of scientists (many now heavilly involved in the GW scam) proving you wrong...yet again!



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttLBqB0qDko&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 21, 2010)

I think it would be great if I was the one who took the last, tiny, piece of Arctic and used it in a Rum and Coke. 

Imagine, a block of ice, the last block, break it up into cubes and make a Mai Tai.

That would be a historic drink.


----------



## Chris (Nov 22, 2010)

Record Events for Tue Nov 16, 2010 through Mon Nov 22, 2010 

High Temperatures: 85 
Low Temperatures: 22 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 23, 2010)

Monterey California, high today 51 f., record high was 68 in 2005.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 23, 2010)

As cities grow they create more heat, not surprising that the morons report the highs in the city and ignore the temperature three miles outside the city which reads normal.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 23, 2010)

mdn, you idiot, are the satellites measuring city temperatures?


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 23, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> mdn, you idiot, are the satellites measuring city temperatures?



Old Crock, your uncontrolled drooling and constant example of your dementia are sad, the temperatures posted are from a City. 

Satellites, maybe Old Crock can tell us how, in Old Crock's own words, how the satellite measures temperature, and how many points of data the satellite can accumulate and send with the size of the data packet sent in bytes.

Tell us Old Crock, Give us a great link.


----------



## westwall (Nov 23, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> mdn, you idiot, are the satellites measuring city temperatures?






No, the satellites seem to have a programmed in error of plus 15 degrees so they don't need to focus on the cities.  One even managed to meaure a 600 degree temperature in the Arctic!  That takes real skill to do that don't you think?


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2010)

Record Events for Wed Nov 17, 2010 through Tue Nov 23, 2010 

High Temperatures: 300 
Low Temperatures: 37 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## westwall (Nov 24, 2010)

Chris said:


> Record Events for Wed Nov 17, 2010 through Tue Nov 23, 2010
> 
> High Temperatures: 300
> Low Temperatures: 37
> ...






[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsxKv9vLDL0[/ame]


----------



## IanC (Nov 24, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> mdn, you idiot, are the satellites measuring city temperatures?



land temps use satellite photos to tell if a station is rural or urban by night light. because of the mistaken GPS locations listed for many of those stations there are more than a handful that are urban but _located in water!_ and called rural. and thousands of others that are just misidentified.

you would think that a dataset that is being used to decide whether or not to spend trillions of dollars could have an audit to show if they are correctly identified .


----------



## westwall (Nov 24, 2010)

IanC said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > mdn, you idiot, are the satellites measuring city temperatures?
> ...







You would think so, but then, they would have to do actual real hard work instead of simply waving their hands.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 24, 2010)

So cold in Moscow, cabbies charge "frost rates".!!!!

NBC: Brrr! Moscow cabs charge 'frost rates' - World news - Europe - msnbc.com


----------



## westwall (Nov 24, 2010)

skookerasbil said:


> So cold in Moscow, cabbies charge "frost rates".!!!!
> 
> NBC: Brrr! Moscow cabs charge 'frost rates' - World news - Europe - msnbc.com






It's pretty sad that 109 people have allready died of hypothermia.  I wonder how many died of heat stroke during the "record" heat wave?  BTW Chris and olfraud, the 1200 who drowned because they were drunk don't count.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 24, 2010)

Moscow heat wave death total: 11,000 | ClimateSignals

The heat wave&#8217;s death toll in Moscow alone was estimated by a city official to be approximately 11,000 in July and August.

*The numbers not at all hard to find. *


----------



## westwall (Nov 24, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Moscow heat wave death total: 11,000 | ClimateSignals
> 
> The heat waves death toll in Moscow alone was estimated by a city official to be approximately 11,000 in July and August.
> 
> *The numbers not at all hard to find. *






You know, I have been searching all over for empirical data to support that claim and have found nothing.  Not one Russian health group has supoorted that claim.  Only those invested in climate change alarmism.


----------



## Chris (Nov 25, 2010)

Record Events for Thu Nov 18, 2010 through Wed Nov 24, 2010 

High Temperatures: 382 
Low Temperatures: 78 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 25, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Moscow heat wave death total: 11,000 | ClimateSignals
> 
> The heat wave&#8217;s death toll in Moscow alone was estimated by a city official to be approximately 11,000 in July and August.
> 
> *The numbers not at all hard to find. *






indeed..................Americans suffer record cold as temperatures plunge to -40C | Mail Online


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Chris (Nov 25, 2010)

Record Events for Fri Nov 19, 2010 through Thu Nov 25, 2010 

High Temperatures: 438 
Low Temperatures: 172 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 26, 2010)

How the hell would Rush know what the temperature is? Dumb ass doesn't feel a thing after twenty or thirty little pills. Same as you, Kookybill


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2010)

Record Events for Sat Nov 20, 2010 through Fri Nov 26, 2010 

High Temperatures: 517 
Low Temperatures: 238 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2010)

Record Events for Sun Nov 21, 2010 through Sat Nov 27, 2010 

High Temperatures: 530 
Low Temperatures: 315 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey Wallyeyes, Kookybill, and the rest of you morons, hold a big celebration, the warm records are only 1 1/2 times the cold records this week. Celebrate, after all, that is much better than the factor of three and four it has been running. Not only that, maybe, perhaps, there will be one week in which the cold records exceed the warm records. Then you can post all over the net how that proves with are cooling and not warming.


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2010)

Record Events for Mon Nov 22, 2010 through Sun Nov 28, 2010 

High Temperatures: 516 
Low Temperatures: 374 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## westwall (Nov 29, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Hey Wallyeyes, Kookybill, and the rest of you morons, hold a big celebration, the warm records are only 1 1/2 times the cold records this week. Celebrate, after all, that is much better than the factor of three and four it has been running. Not only that, maybe, perhaps, there will be one week in which the cold records exceed the warm records. Then you can post all over the net how that proves with are cooling and not warming.






The "records" are based on fraudulent data thus are pointless.  It keeps Chris amused so he can practice his cut and paste and you can hump his leg to your hearts content.  If you havn't figured it out no one cares.  I doubt anyone but myself and maybe Ian look here anymore.


----------



## Chris (Dec 8, 2010)

Record Events for Wed Dec 1, 2010 through Tue Dec 7, 2010 

High Temperatures: 109 
Low Temperatures: 176 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Chris said:


> Record Events for Wed Dec 1, 2010 through Tue Dec 7, 2010
> 
> High Temperatures: 109
> Low Temperatures: 176
> ...



Theres more low temperatures.


----------



## mdn2000 (Dec 9, 2010)

westwall said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Wallyeyes, Kookybill, and the rest of you morons, hold a big celebration, the warm records are only 1 1/2 times the cold records this week. Celebrate, after all, that is much better than the factor of three and four it has been running. Not only that, maybe, perhaps, there will be one week in which the cold records exceed the warm records. Then you can post all over the net how that proves with are cooling and not warming.
> ...



Chris makes over six figures a year, respect the selective cut and paste.


----------



## westwall (Dec 9, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...





I had no idea he could draw 6 different figures!  Who knew!  Maybe he did the paint by number bits for ol Jiggy baby?


----------



## Old Rocks (Dec 9, 2010)

Chris said:


> Record Events for Wed Dec 1, 2010 through Tue Dec 7, 2010
> 
> High Temperatures: 109
> Low Temperatures: 176
> ...



Hooray!!!!!!   Finally, you coolers can hold a celebration. See the wall of ice to the north? See, you were right all along


----------



## mdn2000 (Dec 9, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Record Events for Wed Dec 1, 2010 through Tue Dec 7, 2010
> ...



Tell us about all the animals, all the birds, you killed cutting down the forest Old Crock. Why did you not care about the earth, why Old Crock. 

More intelligence from the man with an ax.


----------



## mdn2000 (Dec 9, 2010)

Chris said:


> Record Events for Wed Dec 1, 2010 through Tue Dec 7, 2010
> 
> High Temperatures: 109
> Low Temperatures: 176
> ...



Correct me if I am wrong but this is less then a millionth of the points we can measure temperatures.

How many points on earth can we measure the temperature, a billion, maybe an infinite amount, at a given point we need to measure the temperature six inches below the surface, at the surface, one inch above the surface, one foot above the surface, two feet above the surface, ten feet above the surface, one hundred feet above the surface, one thousand feet above the surface, ten thousand feet above the surface, twenty thousand feet above surface, thirty thousand feet above the surface, forty thousand feet above the surface. One must measure the temperature at one point at all these altitudes to have a tiny grasp of the actual temperature of the atmosphere. We must make this measurements at one inch intervals across the entire globe.

Unfortunately this is impossible so the Democrat-Scientist who never left school (95% of all scientist), make up the date, tweak the computer models, and do the best they can with the billions of dollars stolen from our pockets.


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2010)

Record Events for Fri Dec 3, 2010 through Thu Dec 9, 2010 

High Temperatures: 93 
Low Temperatures: 344 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## mdn2000 (Dec 10, 2010)

Chris said:


> Record Events for Fri Dec 3, 2010 through Thu Dec 9, 2010
> 
> High Temperatures: 93
> Low Temperatures: 344
> ...



Less than .000000000000000000000001 % of points in which a temperature can be took, Chrissy posts. 

The six-figure-man, right on time with the weather report from four major cities.


----------



## IanC (Dec 10, 2010)

westwall said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Wallyeyes, Kookybill, and the rest of you morons, hold a big celebration, the warm records are only 1 1/2 times the cold records this week. Celebrate, after all, that is much better than the factor of three and four it has been running. Not only that, maybe, perhaps, there will be one week in which the cold records exceed the warm records. Then you can post all over the net how that proves with are cooling and not warming.
> ...



Actually I put Chris on ignore about 6 weeks ago. Not that I dislike him, just that his posts are so repetitive and boring. Plus I feel uncomfortable coming to the conclusion that he is, errr, dull everytime I read his stuff. No offense intended Chris.


----------



## westwall (Dec 10, 2010)

IanC said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...






Sad but true.


----------



## Old Rocks (Dec 10, 2010)

I see nothing from you two brainiacs that indicates a high level of intelligiance.


----------



## westwall (Dec 10, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> I see nothing from you two brainiacs that indicates a high level of intelligiance.







  So sayeth the clown who can't spell *INTELLIGENCE*


----------



## mdn2000 (Dec 10, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> I see nothing from you two brainiacs that indicates a high level of intelligiance.



To be expected from Old Crock who's career was swinging an ax cutting down Oregon's old growth forest.


----------



## elvis (Dec 10, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> I see nothing from you two brainiacs that indicates a high level of intelligiance.



What is intelligiance?


----------



## westwall (Dec 10, 2010)

elvis said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > I see nothing from you two brainiacs that indicates a high level of intelligiance.
> ...





I think it's a STD we were warned about in school


----------



## Trajan (Dec 10, 2010)

oh the irony....the coldest day in 100 years...in Cancun. 


and that aint all...


"When Vicky Pope, the Met Offices Head of Climate Change Advice, wanted to fly out from Gatwick to Cancun to tell them that 2010 is the hottest year on record, she was trapped by inches of the same global warming that her £33 million computer had failed to predict". 

Cancun climate conference: the warmists' last Mexican wave - Telegraph


----------



## Chris (Dec 28, 2010)

Record Events for Tue Dec 21, 2010 through Mon Dec 27, 2010 

High Temperatures: 241 
Low Temperatures: 41 

HAMweather Climate Center - Record High Temperatures for The Past Week - Continental US View


----------



## westwall (Dec 28, 2010)

Chris said:


> Record Events for Tue Dec 21, 2010 through Mon Dec 27, 2010
> 
> High Temperatures: 241
> Low Temperatures: 41
> ...






Chris, Buddy, You're back!  We were beginning to get worried about you!  Days had passed without your daily religious observances.  We were beginning to wonder if Mecca had moved!


----------



## Chris (Dec 28, 2010)

westwall said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Record Events for Tue Dec 21, 2010 through Mon Dec 27, 2010
> ...



Sorry, I work seven days a week to help my girlfriend who has health problems.

Don't have a lot of free time.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 28, 2010)

There is 6 times as many record highs...


----------



## Old Rocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Yep, in this record cold December there is six times as many high records as low records. Interesting. And for the whole year, do we yet have 4 weeks with more record cold temps than record high temps? I remember two, but the sceptics might be able to pull up a couple of more. And, obviously, 4 weeks out of 52 that have more record cold temps than warm temps prove that we are rapidly descending into an ice age.


----------



## Chris (Jan 28, 2011)

Land temperatures worldwide were the highest on record last year as heat waves caused droughts, the U.S. National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration said. 

Land-surface temperatures averaged 1.8 degrees Fahrenheit (1 degree Celsius) above the 20th-century average, the NOAA said in a report today. The average land temperature from 1901 to 2000 was 47.3 degrees Fahrenheit, it shows. Ocean-surface temperatures were the third-highest ever at 0.88 degree Fahrenheit above the 1901-2000 average, according to the NOAA. 

Higher temperatures resulted in a drought in Russia, devastating crops and pushing wheat and corn prices to two-year highs. China and South America also suffered from droughts, and hot weather caused thousands of deaths, according to the report. 

Several exceptional heat waves occurred during 2010, bringing record-high temperatures and affecting tens of millions of people, the NOAA said. The massive heat wave brought Russia its warmest summer (June-August) on record. At least 15,000 deaths in Russia were attributed to the heat. 

Land-Surface Temperatures Set Record High in 2010, NOAA Says - Bloomberg


----------



## Valerie (Jan 28, 2011)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/environment/128720-2010-the-hottest-year-on-record.html#post2612412


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 28, 2011)

Simply not true. By the way? When do we get to see the UNADJUSTED temperatures?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 28, 2011)

Valerie said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/environment/128720-2010-the-hottest-year-on-record.html#post2612412



He has a short memory.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 29, 2011)

Based on physics co2 cant cause this warming. http://www.usmessageboard.com/environment/147932-2011-global-temperature-thread-14.html  Polar bear made a very good case with good science to support his case. This year was warm, but not because of co2.


----------

